# Official Raw Discussion Thread 8/22



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

I'll start off (I think) I am really looking forward to it. Should be good.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Surprisingly, I'm missing that excitement I've had since June. I really hope we get some significant storyline advancements.

Last week I wouldn't call significant. We could all pretty much guess that someone called Nash.


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Seeing this one live, cannot wait!!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

We need a "sober" Hey Yo tonight...


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Scott Mills said:


> Seeing this one live, cannot wait!!


 I hear Edmonton is meant to be pretty good for crowds. Hold up a sign saying 'AJ22'  
Have a good time.


----------



## Sharpshootah (Oct 17, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> We need a "sober" Hey Yo tonight...


id mark like never before...


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Damn Alberto Del Rio looks like such a good champion with that belt.
Please WWE let Cena tap out in this feud so that Del Rio stands a chance of winning.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Don't expect any returns or surprises, folks.

Hyped to see my boy Del Rio keep crusing as the WWE champion as well as Punk owning shit.

I also expect some more depth into the tag team situation JR and Lawler addressed last week. I'm a huge Tag Team mark so I expect to see how they tend to rebuild that division in the coming months.

RAW is in Edmonton so those going, I expect some good ass reactions.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

WWE done an article on the Usos so that's promising, and not to mention generally mentioning it more. Hopefully some tag team stuff tonight. Kofi and Evan might team up tonight, then it will be Kofi and Evan v Otunga and McGillicutty. Kofi and Evan win, tag team division takes off from there. Hopefully.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*So this is it. 
They promised 'one of the most epic and controversial RAW's ever', damn I'm pumped up.*


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Given the fact that RAW is in Edmonton, I'm already looking forward to it. Alberta crowds rule!  

Also looking forward to the whole Punk/HHH/Nash storyline, and seeing what happens tonight as far as that goes. I wouldn't expect them to reveal who sent Nash the text tonight, this is going to extend until around the Survivor Series.


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

Looking forward to the Punk/Nash/HHH storyline a lot.

WWE needs to start some interesting midcard storylines.


----------



## RVDfan4life (Jan 2, 2011)

After what happened at the end of last weeks episode I can't wait until Cena and Alberto face off, with Alberto actually defending himself! Rey Rey getting his revenge maybe? Just want Cena in the Title picture again!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

If WWE is serious about revamping the tag team division there has to be some sort of follow-up with Kofi & Bourne VS Otunga & McGillicutty. The champs lost last week, so there should be some sort of build toward a matc at perhaps NoC. I say a short backstage segment can do it. Kofi & Otunga are capable enough talkers. I hope Punk at least attempts to get himself in the title match. It just wouldn't make alot of sense otherwise. Technically he's the one who should be first in line anyway, not Cena. As far as the whole Nash thing goes, I don't expect alot of questions to be answered tonight. If anything, we may get more of a development than we did last week, but they'll still be taking it slow.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

RVDfan4life said:


> After what happened at the end of last weeks episode I can't wait until Cena and Alberto face off, with Alberto actually defending himself! *Rey Rey getting his revenge maybe?* Just want Cena in the Title picture again!


Not gonna happen.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

By the way, either Alex Riley gets a clue in the ring tonight or just don't show up at all. That match with Swagger last week was awful and not because of the commentary (although it adds to it).


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

i got a feeling this is going to be another awesome raw


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

I hope they announce the main event for NOC tonight. I like it when they give matches/feuds time to build leading up to a PPV rather than just announcing a match (or matches) a week or two in advance (or on the night of the show itself). SmackDown seems to have done that with Orton/Henry. Raw needs to follow suit.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Hoping it isn't as disappointing as last week.

An advert then Miz doing a subway advert and then going again to adverts? No thanks.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Still wondering how in the world John Cena manages to be the #1 contender again...


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

^ His foot was under the rope at Summer Slam.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Again, Punk isn't an idiot. He'll use his rematch clause when it favors his hand but he's currently involved deep with this HHH angle. Be patient.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Tbh, Cena doesn't even need a reason anymore to be #1 contender. We're used to it.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

that true winning but do you think the epic commercial presenting it to be epic raw is true or false advertising


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

False advertising.

They're obviously not gonna say 'Tune in tonight, for this above average Monday Night RAW!'


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

It depends how the viewer perceives tonight's RAW, wwefrank. If people go in with high expectations (OMG HBK IS BACK!, KOW DEBUT!, DEL RIO IS GONNA DROP THE BELT!) that are most likely not going to come into fruition, then they'll be dissapointed every time. Same with low expectations on the product being stale and too predictable and why isn't this guy getting pushed or winning titles. Just go in there with an open mind and speak your likes and dislikes of the show when it's over.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

I think it'll be pretty crap tonight with a load of adverts.

Will I be disappointed? Nope.

Hopefully surprised? Yup.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

The adverts do need to stop. I understand ad revenue and all that but last week and other past few weeks have been ridiculous with ads. Especially when they happen in the middle of the match and you can always call when they are going to cut to commercial. Either when a person is tossed outside, someone does a high flying move outside of the ring, or when the superstar barely makes it to the ring.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm still curious how Alberto Del Rio cashing in MITB was cowardly or anything negative, from Cena's perspective? He used it the same way everyone did, and the way it was intended to be used... Sigh. It's okay when a face does it.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

RAW in Canada is usually fun. Hopefully they give the fans a good show.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Canr wait,to bad we have to wait like 2 hours still...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm sick of MITB cash ins because doing the "cash in anywhere to make it unpredictable" HAVE gotten predictable after Punk's first cash in.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Here's hoping that Stephanie McMahon is on Raw tonite showing off her chesticles.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

with no rey i'm looking forward to a punk promo and that's about it.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Steph is hot would have like to seen her at 14 like macho man, but i hope its a good show some good wrestling and may b a Drew McIntyre sighting on TV. More Punk less Cena and Del Rio that is the worst match I would have seen n awhile with that headlining. And yes J.R. and King no Cole and lots of Puppies!!!


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Hoping they'll let JR speak and possibly gag Cole so I don't have to hear him.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

I just wanna know where they're gonna go with this Kevin Nash thing.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

So Punk is already dropped out of the title picture? Did he even get a re-match after losing it?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

It's Lawler who needs a gag in his mouth. Cole is obnoxious as fuck but he can also be bearable at times as well. Lawler is the one messing up the flow.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> I'm still curious how Alberto Del Rio cashing in MITB was cowardly or anything negative, from Cena's perspective? He used it the same way everyone did, and the way it was intended to be used... Sigh. It's okay when a face does it.


Well, it doesn't **have** to be used that way, really, look at RVD, or hopefully Daniel Bryan, not to mention blasting Punk in the face before he could even stand to start the match, not much positive about what he done, besides taking the title, which I'd imagine is positive to him and his marks.


That said, I have no problem with the MITB advantage wins, it makes too much sense, especially for heels, but I can certainly see where Cena is coming from(I'm assuming that he'd kayfabe believe the MITB briefcase should be used for a legit pre-organized match.).



Winning™;10190887 said:


> It's Lawler who needs a gag in his mouth. Cole is obnoxious as fuck but he can also be bearable at times as well. Lawler is the one messing up the flow.


Can't see the problem in both of them being gagged tbqh.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

First Raw in three weeks ill watch live due to Holidays and falling asleep last week. Looking forward to tonight as reading this threads comments is part of the reason why I enjoy Raw at times.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

leon79 said:


> First Raw in three weeks ill watch live due to Holidays and falling asleep last week. Looking forward to tonight as reading this threads comments is part of the reason why I enjoy Raw at times.


If it's a real bad RAW, sometimes this thread is the best part. :hmm:


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

Should be a shit show as usual!


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

DragonFighterFight said:


> Should be a shit show as usual!



It's Monday, not Thursday.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Because 2011 posters like to troll.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

DragonFighterFight said:


> Should be a shit show as usual!


Don't watch then? i'm sure no one will care.


----------



## MizPunkRio (Apr 26, 2011)

Hopefully there is some wrestling involved tonight. And Ziggler doesnt wrestle Bourne or Kofi.
Also looking forward to Del Rio


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Is anyone else curious as to how exactly this Del Rio v Cena feud will even work?
Even if Del Rio was somehow miraculously going over Cena, how would he do it?
Obviously it wouldn't be clean.
But clean or not, Cena will still not tap out to Del Rio's armbar.
Del Rio doesn't have any impact moves that would logically put Cena down for a three count even if there was a distraction/interference.

This is just going to make Del Rio look weak I fear.


----------



## MizPunkRio (Apr 26, 2011)

^His knees should do the trick ie last week


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

NEW angle with McIntyre plzzz! Even If it is with Ryder at least both will b on TV


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

JimmyWangYang said:


> Is anyone else curious as to how exactly this Del Rio v Cena feud will even work?
> Even if Del Rio was somehow miraculously going over Cena, how would he do it?
> Obviously it wouldn't be clean.
> But clean or not, Cena will still not tap out to Del Rio's armbar.
> ...


Cena won't tap out but they mught have Del Rio work Cena's arm to the point of nearly breaking it (step on it, bash it into the steel steps, bend it around the ringpost, etc) and then Cena passes out. It still counts as a win.

Plus, they can always give him a new finisher whenever they want. I doubt any fans are gonna complain that Cena got pinned, so it's not an issue.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

JimmyWangYang said:


> Is anyone else curious as to how exactly this Del Rio v Cena feud will even work?
> Even if Del Rio was somehow miraculously going over Cena, how would he do it?
> Obviously it wouldn't be clean.
> But clean or not, Cena will still not tap out to Del Rio's armbar.
> ...


Just because he doesn't have an impact move right now, doesn't mean he can't get one. Back in his Mexi days, he used a Military Press combined into a German Suplex. Maybe he couldn't Press Cena, though.

I remember when the Rock was made face HHH in a submission match, with the idea that the Rock couldn't win, having no submission finisher, and HHH having the Figure 4 Leglock. Match time, the Rock "suprisingly" whipped out the Sharpshooter. I'm sure Del Rio can figure out some(any) big slam.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

should be another good raw im very interested to see what happens and see if they keep up there streak of good to great raws in the last two months


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Masturbating already, ONE MORE HOUR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

JDman said:


> Masturbating already, ONE MORE HOUR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Please....at least wait until Michael Cole is actually on the screen 8*D


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

If Del Rio opens up the show I'm going limper than a soggy noodle.


----------



## MizPunkRio (Apr 26, 2011)

^How I feel on Smackdown with HHH


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until raw start?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start?


60 minutes as of.................. now


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

JDman said:


> Masturbating already, ONE MORE HOUR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Watching Sunny on WWF Vintage, so..... yeah.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Blah. My apartments are switching cable providers so today is the only night we won't have cable. If someone could PM a link I'd be most grateful.

Expecting an above average to good opening, 10pm, and close to the show with shit in between as usual.


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

when was the last time that HHH didn't start the show since becoming COO?

If there was a week then I can't remember, both RAW and Smackdown


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Sirpepsi said:


> when was the last time that HHH didn't start the show since becoming COO?
> 
> If there was a week then I can't remember, both RAW and Smackdown


When I was there live in Hampton, VA when they kicked the show off with Miz/Rey for the championship.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

i real hope theordre long cumz out n says im raw gnereal manger no mor coputer lmao


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> i real hope theordre long cumz


uhh...I don't...


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

I hope HHH does not start the show again. thats getting old.


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> i real hope theordre long cumz out n says im raw gnereal manger no mor coputer lmao


The laptop is pretty much redundant at this stage as it hasn't went off in quite a while, amd there has been very little/no mention of a GM


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

RyanPelley said:


> i real hope theordre long cumz out n says im raw gnereal manger no mor coputer lmao


fpalm


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

I think Theodore Long is a pretty cool guy. Eh gets all the bitches nd eh doesn't fraid of anything.


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

I'd like to see Kofi & Evan again. Maybe with a snappy name. Like DreadAir or something.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

That's another point. What is the purpose of Teddy Long anymore since HHH is doing day to day operations of the company?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> i real hope theordre long cumz out n says im raw gnereal manger no mor coputer lmao



I hope not. I REALLY hope not.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah, the hell with Teddy Long. He absolutely sucks.... I'm going out on a limb and saying that the texter is none other than...


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Winning™ said:


> That's another point. What is the purpose of Teddy Long anymore since HHH is doing day to day operations of the company?


Someone has to announce them tag team main events....


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

FUCK ME THIS GONNA BE GOOD RAW,cm,kash and guys....CENA is big stereoide pussy dicky asshole hehehehehhhehheehhee


----------



## [The_Game] (Aug 13, 2007)

Maybe End of PG ?? Ahaha now that would itself make it a historic and epic raw. A man can dream..


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

RatedRviper said:


> FUCK ME THIS GONNA BE GOOD RAW,cm,kash and guys....CENA is big stereoide pussy dicky asshole hehehehehhhehheehhee


Attentions Mods and SuperMods and Admins, I know I have been told on occasions not to do this but :

FUCK SAKE! it really is this time when the retards come out to play on the WWE boards :lmao
8*D


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

RatedRviper said:


> FUCK ME THIS GONNA BE GOOD RAW,cm,kash and guys....CENA is big stereoide pussy dicky asshole hehehehehhhehheehhee


big KASH!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I doubt anything historic will happen tonight.. but i sure hope so.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

wtf is up with the trolls all of a sudden?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Honky Tonk Man Vs The Ullllllllllllllllllllllltimate Warrior on vintage


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

OMG WTF LOL


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Kash LOL


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

big stereoide pussy dicky asshole big stereoide pussy dicky asshole big stereoide pussy dicky asshole big stereoide pussy dicky asshole


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

20 minutes


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Only 9 pages when we are 22 minutes away from possibly the best RAW in years? Come on, IWC!*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Don't you guys see it?

Tonight will be epic.
TNA suffered a huge loss.

That means.. tonight will be the return of..




MATTHEW.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Kash :lmao

20 more minutes.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

leon79 said:


> Honky Tonk Man Vs The Ullllllllllllllllllllllltimate Warrior on vintage


And Cena up next?! WTF....


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> 20 minutes



Yup and in the meantime Vintage is now showing Cena/Jericho "Loser Gets Fired" Championship match

Even in Vintage Cena is main event :no:


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

tigerking288 said:


> I'd like to see Kofi & Evan again. Maybe with a snappy name. Like DreadAir or something.[/QUOT
> 
> Kofi and Evan will combine to be the ever-threatening name, Kevin!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Dark Storm said:


> And Cena up next?! WTF....


Yeah I was thinking that as well lol


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Cena v jericho on vintage


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Kevin v OtungaCutty/McGillitunga

It has that lasting appeal...
8*D


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

WWE just posted on their twitter that HHH has invited Kevin Nash back to RAW


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

wow. 17 minutes to go. seems like such a long time. hope I can find a watchable stream tonight. i do not have cable. I wish Raw was on network teevee or that WWE would at least stream it from their site. They could get a lot more viewers and perhaps USA would not mind if they shared some of the advertising dollars with them.


----------



## VLR (Jul 21, 2010)

Was going to my bed, but then saw Miz's new tweet:

"#Raw 9pm est. tonight on @usa_network no more subway *I'm done playing with The Game...*"


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

i said Kash(i know who is k nash WTF) intentionally ....excited for raw! NOTHING BIG WILL HAPPEN THOUGH!


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Cycloneon said:


> Don't you guys see it?
> 
> Tonight will be epic.
> TNA suffered a huge loss.
> ...


No...... not V.2!!!!!!!


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

JimmyWangYang said:


> Kevin v OtungaCutty/McGillitunga
> 
> It has that lasting appeal...
> 8*D




Too bad OtungaCutty/McGillitunga's wrestling ability doesn't share that lasting appeal 8*D


----------



## RAWisWARRR (Jul 19, 2011)

Not sure if mentioned yet but here's a tweet from the Miz (3 minutes ago)...

"#Raw 9pm est. tonight on @usa_network no more subway I'm done playing with The Game..."


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Watching vintage and Cena not tapping to a 2 minute Walls of Jericho when it was an actual finisher pains me and this was back in 2005 :S


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Seeing Cena with all that hair, kinda strange...


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

RAWisWARRR said:


> Not sure if mentioned yet but here's a tweet from the Miz (3 minutes ago)...
> 
> "#Raw 9pm est. tonight on @usa_network no more subway I'm done playing with The Game..."


with The Game?.. interesting.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Less than ten minutes


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Beelzebubs said:


> Watching vintage and Cena not tapping to a 2 minute Walls of Jericho when it was an actual finisher pains me and this was back in 2005 :S


Kicking out of the brass knuckles is a bigger mindfuck.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Hmm HHH and Nash confrontation tonight, this will be interesting,,


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Raw in Edmonton = Smarky crowd?


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I've recorded WWE Vintage to watch another day, Raw better deliver tonight.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Scary thing is I remember this episode of Raw like it was yesterday, six years really have gone by fast


----------



## poopy mcpooperson (Jun 28, 2011)

Hopefully its a good show


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Did he just Forshadow a Cena/Jericho fued?


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

I predict HHH to turn Heel tonight.....


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Call me a pessimist tonight but I think the only "epic" thing about tonight will be the amount of commercials. They may go for a record on USA.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh no, Miz please stay the fuck away from this angle.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

sinnica said:


> Hmm HHH and Nash confrontation tonight, this will be interesting,,


Yes. It will. Perhaps they hug it out? Who knows! Tune in to wwe raw tonight to find out.


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> Did he just Forshadow a Cena/Jericho fued?


I highly doubt WWE are that advanced and organised with their feuds/storylines


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

its only late August and i already can't wait for fall...Raw and Monday Night Football, yes. giant's D looks gooooooodddddd. anyway i took that "dont expect anything big" approach last week and it worked well for me, so ill be doin the same, but god damn will i mark out for a HHH, Nash, CM Punk promo.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Roger that Agent Gibbs.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

The Master of Time said:


> Yes. It will. Perhaps they hug it out? Who knows! Tune in to wwe raw tonight to find out.


And HHH will hand Nash a shovel with a adorable tiny knot on so they can start digging?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Woot!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Starting


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

here we go!!!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

It's showtime


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHH HERE WE GO!!


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

promised you a great main event!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Alright let's do this thing!
Everyone shut their mouth and say thank you, it's K Nash time!

HERE WWE GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

HERE WE GO


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

KASH ON RAW! HERE WE GO!!!


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

raw on the best wrestling show on tv whoooooooooooooo


----------



## poopy mcpooperson (Jun 28, 2011)

STARTING


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

FUCKNO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Suprised Trips isn't kicking off the show.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

AWESOME way to start the show


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

AL-FUCKING-BERTO


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ALBERTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

ALBERTO!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Edmonton Alberta Canada

That place sounds so familiar....what wrestler hailed from there?!?!? Hmmmm. 


Bold prediction: There will be a Chris Benoit chant at some point during this show.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Here we gooooooooooooooooo


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*OMFG THAT CAR.*


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

We kick off with Del Rio? REALLY? FUCKING DEL RIO?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ALBERTO & RICARDO


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Its R^2


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Ricky the fucking Rapist is amazing.


----------



## Sirpepsi (Jul 4, 2011)

and with this I'll take my leave until tomorrow morning, taking advantage of an off day. Better be good


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

ring announcer looks so funny. lawls.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

D17 said:


> Suprised Trips isn't kicking off the show.


Bah! Want to see Punk, won't be staying up to watch him at 10, or 10:50 cos of work... FUCK!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo MOTHERFUCKING Rodríguez


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Bring it, Oil Country!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

ugh, christ. ricky martin already?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

ALBERTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DEL SILENCOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Beautiful car...again!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

hey del rio is here hahahahaha


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh shit, best car I've personally seen him drive


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

You mean shitty way to kick it off..FUCKING COCKROACH RIO.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

JDman said:


> If Del Rio opens up the show I'm going limper than a soggy noodle.


rofl


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

wow, really? still no reaction?


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Lol, his blinker was on.


----------



## poopy mcpooperson (Jun 28, 2011)

RICARDO IS AWESOME


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Hello Ricardo


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Good job King, no racist comments.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

DEL RIO GOT SWAG


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Ricardo!!!!!!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Here comes a Destiny promo, can't fucking wait.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Had a little trouble getting out. :lmao


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey Del Rio you have my car -_-


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

I rather have HHH come out than Del Rio. Why the fuck is this mexican JBL champion?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

He barely got a reaction :lmao


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Smackdown talents are backstage tonight... me gusta.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

No pyro again for Del Rio. booooooooo


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Del rio to start winning


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah, get a good shot of that name plate. Not like last week, where close-ups were mysteriously avoided for no particular reason.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

ShaggyK said:


> wow, really? still no reaction?


What's even worse is it's a smark crowd lol.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Ricardo is ratings.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

looks like the wwe champion going to be in action nice car


----------



## Mst (Sep 25, 2010)

"My name is Alberto del Rio" in 10...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rodríguez to hold the WWE title again.


----------



## king of scotland (Feb 14, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> wow, really? still no reaction?


where do you get no reaction?

must be talking about your bedroom.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Looks like Del Rio finally got his nameplate.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Ricardo! And, uhhhh, that other guy...


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

I heard a small reaction for Del Rio woooooooooo


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Mysterio will miss a NUMBER of months" = Thanks Cole....


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow! Rey out for months? Thought he just tweaked his knee a little bit. 


NAFTA! LOL COLE


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

"Tear this sign up" haha


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I bet money his opponent is Morrison.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

yawwwwnnnnn...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Are WWE going anywhere with this "Undisputed" title stuff? No sign of a new belt and now that there aren't "two" champions walking around, unless there truly is a new belt, is "Undisputed" really necessary?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

No reaction my ass.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Glad to see the crowd with tons of signs and on their feet. Should make for a great crowd throughout the night.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

HE HAS HEAT?! WTF


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

ALBERTA HATES ALBERTO LOL


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Sucks that Rey's out for months, but they pressed their luck with him wrestling last week.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

WHOA he had some boos...fucking cockroach fucker.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:lmao at one of the signs

Alberta hates Alberto


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Cole with a NAFTA mention...wow Cena....


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

CENAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OH SHIT


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

John Cena is the new Muhammad Hassan.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh shit, interrupted.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol ya he's surprised King cause he never gets boo's.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Good God, only the Undertaker takes longer to get to the ring than ADR.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Dat Confederate Muthafucka!


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

thats a reaction!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

8 minutes until a crash. Get your bets in!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

MR. John Felix Anthony Cena 4


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Damn, Cena interrupting the destiny speech!


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

rofl, "my name-"
thanks for the promo alberto, bye


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

no JR? nvm there he is he was just letting the idiots talk...


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

That's not how you boo, Edmonton!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

He couldn't even get a sentence in before Cena pops out :lmao


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Heh, Cena likes the car...


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

"STANDING OVATION!!!"

As he gets BOOED THE FUCK OUT OF. SOMEBODY PLEASE FIRE JERRY LAWLER.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Standig ovation as he gets booed.

fpalm


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

SUPERMAN!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

holy shit really? ADR doesn't even get three words and SuperCena comes out?

I don't even like ADR and I think this is fucked.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

NAFTA?? shut the fuck up cole


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Son of a bitch.....GO AWAY!


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

Gonna be a good crowd tonight.. Great to see.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Where are they tonight?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao
Cena trolling ADR!

I thought he was going to say "My Name........is..Randy Orton."


----------



## poopy mcpooperson (Jun 28, 2011)

good reaction


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Yay Cena, and he wants to be da champ again

Fresh


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*yawn* it's Cena


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

wow what are the Canadians in Edmonton doing cheering cena smh, disappointed by my fellow canadians


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Hardly any boos for the fucker...fuck Canada.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

He's getting heat because it's Canada. Smark country. Not full of Little Jimmies.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Business has picked up.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Mostly cheers? When did Canada lose their balls?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Cena and Del Rio to start the show? Monday Night Football, here I come!


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

jerseysfinest said:


> Looks like Del Rio finally got his nameplate.


He had it on last week's Smackdown.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

It's really hard to buy Cena as a pissed off crusader for the glory of the championship when he takes the time to make smarmy remarks to the camera during his entrance. Even Hogan had the good grace to point furiously and huff and puff like an asthmatic.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

... SuperCena


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

My name is alberto del loser who can't get a reaction and I can't draw but you already knew that.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Hahahahahaha, their No.1 face gets more heel heat than their heel champion!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Fuck, soon as Rio drops destiny....Cena picks it right back up.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

See how smart Ricardo is, he got the fuck out of that ring asap.


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

Just go away John.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

omg he summed up del rio's entire promo in one sentence!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Cena looks goofy as hell


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Well isn't it Captain save a hoe? Is Rturth there tonight?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Cena is getting a mix reaction. But he's getting more cheers.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Blame Canada_


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

So is Punk COMPLETELY out of the Title picture??


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Cena really sucks.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Please can we just keep Cena away from the title picture


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

EVERYONE KNOWS WHO YOU FUCKING ARE JOHN!!!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> Mostly cheers? When did Canada lose their balls?


When they realised ADR was going to do a 10 minute rant about destiny otherwise.


----------



## poopy mcpooperson (Jun 28, 2011)

cheesy


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Del Rio and Tarver have that in common!


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

ADR BERRIED


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

DID CENA JUST CALL RICARDO BELOW AVERAGE?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Way to ruin the gimmick John.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

John Cena is a nice guy, ok?

JUST TOOK A DIG AT THE MIZ!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

When your cars that nice dont need to know what its called.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

does Punk get a rematch? why the hell does Cena lose and he is already on the title on it already.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy reaction for Punk.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

He is OUR HEEL! Thank you Cena! I will try to start booing you now.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Here comes the crash...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

If Ricardo does the you can't see me taunt to cost cena the title, HOLY FUCKING SHIT!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

ASS! Attitude era is back!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

PUUUUUUUUUNK!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Punk time


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

What a fucking POP


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

PUNK!!!! WITH AN EVEN LOUDER POP!!!!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh Punk's back in the title picture?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

now THAT is a standing ovation Jerry...


god i love Canadian crowds


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

PUNK


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

Things are getting interesting now!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

3 Way at NOC....called it


----------



## poopy mcpooperson (Jun 28, 2011)

PUNK!!!


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Yay Punk to save the Day!!!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

NEVERMIND!!!! THERE HE IS!!!!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Epic pop for Chicago Made Punk!!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

LOOK INTO MY EYES WHAT DO YOU SEE?


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

wtf? lol this guy goes out of his way to praise punk no matter what punk says about him
cheese


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

The funny thing is when Cena does face Del Rio, he will whip his ass. And then the WWE will wonder why ADR isn't over


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Guys. This crowd is fucking awesome.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

here he is


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Remember when I told people to be patient about this whole wwe title situation?

Yeah. I hope you all did.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Oh here comes mr cool dude.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

I hate how John Cena is all over CM Punk's nuts now. Its pretty annoying, you know?


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Hah. Punk outpopping Cena.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

cena rlly deserves a title shot, hes earned it!


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

HUGE POP


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

I actually thought cena was alright in that segment if only because it stopped us hear del rio's usual promo


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

What a pop!


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank God CM Punk came out.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

MR. PIPE BOMB


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

What a reaction.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

Did Cena call everyone in the locker room average????


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

inb4 triple threat at NoC


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

now thats a POP CM PUNK CM PUNK


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

HUGE POP!!!!!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:lmao only someone like Punk can continuously crash the forum


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Punk vs Austin sign LMAO


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

well, Cena just ruined ADR's gimmick, I guess. AND YAY, PUNK!


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Punk is OVER!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

PUNK!!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Best in the biz coming to the ring.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TripleG said:


> 3 Way at NOC....called it


they were doing that for awhile at house shows so its possible, hell it should be that.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

And Del Rio's burial begins

Felix is going in on Del Rio tonight :lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Jesus, what a pop for Punk!


----------



## havoctrain (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank god..Cm Punk to the rescue.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Punk vs Austin sign is awesome.

Hope Miz comes out.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao random little kid's cena chant drowned out by puck chant


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

:lmao Punk is so right. This is a re-run.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Lmao @ Punk's shorts*


----------



## poopy mcpooperson (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

haha yes punk


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

John Boy


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Surprised this place hasn't crashed yet.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

THANK YOU PUNK!!!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

The Master of Time said:


> I hate how John Cena is all over CM Punk's nuts now. Its pretty annoying, you know?


thats always bothered me. even when he calls him out, he praises him. fucking annoying


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Punk HAS to read these forums rofl


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

:lmao Alberto's bitchface. Gold.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

PUNK!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao :lmao
The one kid chanting Cena got drained out by everyone. :lmao

Re-Run! What's Happenin'!
O-Berto??? :lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Guys, just got home and see these three in the ring. Did I miss anything?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

YEAH PUNK!!!!


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

lol at cm punk
is this a re run 
cena having another shot at the title 
niiiice


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

ITS GONNA BE CM PUNK


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

exactly punk, why the hell is cena running around assuming he's taking the title from ADR. finally some sense into this


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I think the Raw GM is going to be re-appearing


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Great comeback, Cena...


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

AY AY AY AY AY AY AY AY~!


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

And look there he is....mr "i whine and moan and say what i want" gimmick man. Soooo stale.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

SE ME LARGAN AHORA MISMO PERROS!


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Not a Cena fan, but "captain 3rd wheel" was both funny and appropriate.


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

Good way to get ADR heat, well played WWE writers.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

so the 3 best mic guys in the business right now in the ring together? correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

JOHN BOY AND HIS RE RUNS HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## scias423 (Jan 7, 2006)

haha i love cm punk


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

at least Punk made this shit logical again.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So basically Alberto's whole schtick is "I'm rich! And I am foreign! Boo Me!"


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Well at least Del Rio gets heat in Alberta.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

NoyK said:


> *Lmao @ Punk's shorts*


Copying Cena.... :side:


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Buckley said:


> Punk HAS to read these forums rofl


Wouldn't be suprised, he's a smark to the bone.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jack Tunney? lmao.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

ShaggyK said:


> so the 3 best mic guys in the business right now in the ring together? correct me if I'm wrong.


I'd say you're pretty close.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

PUNK, IT'S A CONSPIRACY!


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Jack Tunney mention!!!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Jack Tunney mention??? hmmm


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:lmao Jack Tunney mention


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is weak.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

:lmao captain 3rd wheel

props cena


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"First of all, don't ever interrupt me when I am speaking."

Hearts in my eyes for CM Punk 4eva


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Jack Tunney mention? I think that means Sting is coming.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

LMAO at the Jack Tunney reference!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jack Tunney name drop!


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

sounds like a "CON-SPIRACY"!!!!


----------



## tonymontoya (Jan 13, 2010)

Will the Miz(or some other heel) comes out now to say they deserve a shot and Triple H announces a tag main event of Del Rio and Miz against Cena and Punk?


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

CM Punk and John Cena should not be buddies. Stop it, k?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Berto haha


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

If he said Burrito instead of Berto I'd have laughed.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

This is good.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

this is a good segment 
good opening to raw


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao @ Punk nicknaming ADR "Berto"


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

This is decent. Jack Tunney - lol.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"I approve."


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

The more he calls him Berto the more I lol


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

The crowd is kinda lame...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Kids, STFU with those shitty Cena chants.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Tunney/Sting V Cena/Punk tonight

Book it


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

IT'S DESTINY, MR. PUNK!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Destiny. Alberto's go to word in a high-pressure promo situation.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Please let Punk shoot on how Cena is automatically #1 Contender and he's not when he was the champion.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Cena Sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Cena looks like a damn fool standing there in that bright-ass shirt. I can't take him seriously.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

TRIPLE THREAT!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

This a good promo. Looks like Triple Threat at NOC.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Conspiracy!! Where is Rtruth?


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Was expecting more from this shitty crowd...oh well.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

"Punk is a hobo" lmao.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Seen this song and dance a million times...


GONNA GET A THREE WAY!!! 


Uh oh! Punk just told the world Santa ain't real! Kids gonna cry.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Santa doesn't exist? D:


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Santa Claus doesn't exist? What the heck, Punk?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

LMAO!!!! At the Santa reference.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:lmao Santa Claus


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

OH SHIT! SANTA ISN'T REAL?!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Your rematch clause exists about as much as Santa Claus exists!!!! :lmao


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

No way. You can't shoot down santa clause in a P.G era.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Fairy Tails become real. Dammit Cena is my hero tonite.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is soooooo awkward. 
Something's off. Is Mr. H's theme supposed to hit??
GM supposed to chime in?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

How does Cena even have a rematch clause? He lost to Punk and now Del Rio is champion. It makes no fucking sense. Cena is so dumb.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

What was that about Santa?


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

LiL Jimmy!!???


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

So, Christmas is now fucked.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Uh oh! Punk said Santa Claus doesn't exist! There goes his kid fans!


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

That santa bit was lame


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

MUGROSOS CANADIANS!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

MR Hs!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao taco bell


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Trips!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

How the hell does Cena even have a rematch left?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Business is about to pick up!


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

FUCK YES TRIPLE H HOLY SHIT IM MASTURBATING AGAIN FUCK...YEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

Mr H's suuuure loves him some TV time


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Triple H again gets the biggest pop. Awesome


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Here comes the Suit!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

It just keeps getting better and better


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

TIME TO PLAY THE GAME


----------



## Villalltheway (Jul 21, 2011)

Boring, people actually believe cm punk and cena are better then the rock unbelievable.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Here comes the Doofus Son-in-Law!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Time to play with my balls


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Really awkward beginning, it's as if everyone legit forgot what they were suppose to say...


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Good opening.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Punk has just ruined christmas for a lot of children.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

HHH finally got a new suit


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

And the segment tanks.


----------



## HeelHeat420 (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow you people suck Punk's dick so much that you actually laughed at that Santa line???


----------



## thegr81117 (Aug 9, 2011)

Finally HHH gonna make this promo interesting


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

THE GAME!!!


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Triple H is lacking his shovel.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

this is some good stuff im loving this opening marking out heaps


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Buckley said:


> How does Cena even have a rematch clause? He lost to Punk and now Del Rio is champion. It makes no fucking sense. Cena is so dumb.


Yes on all counts


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

punks outfit not very flattering


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

This is intense. It is HHH! Wow.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Buckley said:


> How does Cena even have a rematch clause? He lost to Punk and now Del Rio is champion. It makes no fucking sense. Cena is so dumb.


He's SuperCena, he does what he wants.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

That segment was awkward as fuck. It was just.. off.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

H gets grayer and grayer


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Hunter looks a bit po'd


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Finally, that was becoming very awkward.

I lost a little respect for Punk with his Santa comment....


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Who is Alberto's opponent?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Did they take whatever Matt Hardy was on?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

He's the CeeeeeOO of this company, guys.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Didn't Edge cash his rematch clause in like it was money in the bank?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Who else would mark for XPac's music right now?


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Who is Alberto's opponent?


Probably Morrison.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

In a match ... with no winner = triple threat.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

HHH the SEE EE OH OH


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Punk vs Cena tonight...shit is going to go down.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Wow


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow. Another Punk/Cena match?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Wait. HHH is the CEO O?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Steph needs to make an appearance.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

If Cena beats Punk to face Del Rio....


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well gee! Can we expect a draw in tonight's main event between Punk & Cena resulting in a 3 way at NOC? 

Just asking.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Kevin Nash interference to screw Punk


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Sweet a real match to end raw holly shit!!!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Punk vs Cena? I'm OK with this.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

wow a third match between the two??? Cena is gonna go over


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Someones getting screwed over in the ME!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Punk vs Cena, sweet!


----------



## ChazThrasher (Mar 23, 2011)

Hunter has his heel voice on!!!!

And why has punk been thrust into this, has nash been declined a doctor's line to compete?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

CM Punk vs John Cena... I smell a double DQ or countout and a triple threat.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Dr.Boo said:


> Didn't Edge cash his rematch clause in like it was money in the bank?


And the Nexus done it with tag belts, literally moments after loosing them.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Nash to screw Punk again tonight


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

... CM Punk V John Cena on RAW.. CM PUNK IS gunna get screwed...


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

So will the ending be a Double DQ or Double Countount?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh crap, SuperCena better not win tonight's main event.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

DEY R GIVIN' PUNK VERZUZZZ CENA ON TV FOR FREEEEI?!!!!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

no way Punk goes over Cena AGAIN, I hate to say it but it's just not gonna happen.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Punk is going to get screwd


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

The only way I'll be happy if Punk doesn't win is he is screwed again. But if Cena goes over clean, then it will just be back to the same old shit.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

...the fuck just happened?


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Seriously? How many times do we have to watch Cena vs Punk again?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Good opener. Dragged a bit but did what it needed to do.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

The main event will end in either a double count out or double pinfall...predictable


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

CM Punk to get screwed again.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Nash will interfere in main event, calling triple threat at NOC Cena vs Punk vs ADR


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

undisputed championship, huh? Looks a lot like the old wwe championship.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> He's the CeeeeeOO of this company, guys.


Lol!! He was about to give himself too much credit!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Did they take whatever Matt Hardy was on?


That's what it felt like. Those were the longest pauses ever. Punk just stood there and was thinking.
They all looked confused, Mr. H's music was probably supposed to hit awhile ago.

Punk to get screwed for sure.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

ok opening to RAW


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Yep, Trips almost screwed up his lines there...


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Nash will screw Punk again so we get the match nobody wants to see, Cena-Del Rio at NoC


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Calling it now, Punk vs Cena will end in DQ, and it will be a triple threat

then at NOC, Alberto pins CM Punk, IWC complains.


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

Punk vs Cena main event!! Sikkk.. Punk to get screwed by Nash


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Xapury said:


> The crowd is kinda lame...


This crowd sucks. Canada is usually good, but this isn't Toronto here. 

Still not as bad as that TERRIBLE San Jose crowd a few weeks ago. Damn I'm still pissed about that sucky crowd 3 weeks later. Worst city of WWE ever, hands fucking down.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Nash is gonna attack Punk in the ME tonight.

Sheamus-Henry II on SmackDown this week. Nice.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

X-Pac to screw Punk


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Sheamus vs Henry again on SD, Friday. Awesome.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

boring...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Serving as an exemplary microcosm for the current state of the WWE as a whole, CM Punk was far and away the best part of that segment.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

It seems like people forgot their lines and were off timing that segment.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Punk vs Cena on free TV? Yay. Way too predictable though.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

good opening segment and punk vs cena could be tv match of the year great start to raw keep it up


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Weird opening - solid tho. Punk was just ok : \


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

We still have Nash and HHH later too.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Can we just get to the triple threat and skip the double DQ that's going to happen?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Sin Cara to fight Del Rio


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

Nash will screw Punk


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

I hope ADR is facing Kofi, since that's new and fresh.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

CM Getting screwed im calling it..


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

Incredibly Hawt said:


> Steph needs to make an appearance.


in playboy.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I take it the Cena/Punk match will end in a DQ/Countout which hhh makes it into 3 way at the next ppv


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Rematches have been used like MITB contracts.



TripleG said:


> Well gee! Can we expect a draw in tonight's main event between Punk & Cena resulting in a 3 way at NOC?
> 
> Just asking.


lol i know what you mean, at least we'll get a good match if they give it time.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow Cena has another chance at Punk's title


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Calling it now, Punk vs Cena will end in DQ, and it will be a triple threat
> 
> then at NOC, Alberto pins CM Punk, IWC complains.


As long as Cena doesn't win.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

cm punk screwed again.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> We still have Nash and HHH later too.


Exactly, why I dont think Nash will interefere with tonights Mainevent, unless the confrontation occurs after the match hrm


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Nash to run... I mean slowly walk in and jackknife them both


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Either Punk gets screwed or some kind of double dq/countout/ambiguous ending. No way it ends clean, both Punk and Cena need to look strong

Who's facing (and tapping out to) ADR next? I can't think of a worthwhile face on RAW beyond Cena, Punk, and Rey.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

All four of them were off, but still a good opening segment. And are people REALLY complaining about Punk vs. Cena? I can't even...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Nash will screw CM Punk.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

People really think Punk is gonna get screwed? This has a no fall finish written all over it.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

Punkinjersey said:


> anyone wanna see cena win the title back


no bro


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

zkorejo said:


> boring...


Don't watch then, idiot. If you find getting Punk vs. Cena on free TV boring then just give up and find another hobby, because this obviously isn't for you. I swear you idiots say 'boring!' every week if there isn't a big shoot promo. Just shut the fuck up for once.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Either Cena wins or it ends in a Double DQ/Count Out/No Contest


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL MORRISON


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

I called Morrison, I'm such a don.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Whoever called Morrison is right.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

JOMO BURIED LMAO


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Here comes Mr Charisma


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Morrison FFS


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So how soon will Morrison lose? 5 mins?


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

LOL they don't care about JoMo in Edmonton :lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

JoMammas, rise up~!!!!!


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Gresty said:


> Nash to run... I mean slowly walk in and jackknife them both


I just got that cliché horrormovie look where the murder walks in 2km/h while the others run their ass off but he still catch up, thanks 

Oh morrisson vs alberto, baaah


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

JoMo? Booo.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Why does Cena deserve a rematch when CMPunk was the champion that lost to the current champion ??


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

NexS.E.S said:


> X-Pac to screw Punk


Just checked Waltman's twitter and he says he's in Nova Scotia with Road Dogg & Billy Gunn


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah whoever called Morrison (few of you) good call.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Rofl, Morrison to job. God he's just getting buried week after week.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

LOL, someone called Morrison...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

TheNewBatista said:


> Probably Morrison.


Nailed it.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Had a feeling Job Morrison was going to be his opponent.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

wtf morrison


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

LOL, someone earlier totally predicted that Morrison would be Del Rio's opponent too! Haha!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

....and not r truth? Confuckingspiracy!

Mini roll. 1 win after how many losses!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Punkinjersey said:


> anyone wanna see cena win the title back


no.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Well, I guess they need a good wrestler to carry the match. and eat the pinfall, if not (even worse) a tapout


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Scott Hall to screw Punk :side:


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Morrison to job, hahahah.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Job Morrison!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey, an even worse black hole of charisma. Winning streak for JoMo ends at one.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Can't blame the crowd on that last segment. It was confusing and completely off. 
I'm still giving them a chance before I have an opinion on if they suck or are awesome.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Ugh. John Morrison never fails to ruin my day. Time for Raw to lose 800,000 more viewers!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

How's Morrison on a roll Cole ?

he's only won 1 match since his return.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Job Bore-isson


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Didn't they learn last time they had Morrison in the match after the opening promo?


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

'Sup BroMo.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Morrison will job again.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Morrison is ready to job.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

dynamite452 said:


> LOL they don't care about JoMo in Edmonton :lmao


Seemed like an ok reaction to me.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Morrison is still in the WWE?!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Well lil jimmy is pissed about this.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

john morrison killed R-Truth! I did not see that last week.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

So JoMo gets a title shot out of nowhere?


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Get ready Jomosapiens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 8*D


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

They're done jobbing Jomo out to TROOF, so I guess it's ADR's turn


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

CM Punk is not getting screwed...the PPV is Night of Champions. They will not have Kevin Nash and CM Punk wrestle in a non title match. CM Punk is a main eventer now. It will be a triple threat match.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

X-Static said:


> Just checked Waltman's twitter and he says he's in Nova Scotia with Road Dogg & Billy Gunn


Interesting.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

facepalm, smdh why Morrison why


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

1 million viewers down the drain again.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I love how they keep trying to make a point that Truth & Jomo were tag partners, like it was a major chapter in both men's careers, lol.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Meh.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Damn I dont wana watch this match!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Morrison to job again, haha.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Choke2Death said:


> CM Punk vs John Cena... I smell a double DQ or countout and a triple threat.


Yeap thanks to Big Show (Not a spoiler just taking a guess)


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm probably one of the few people on here who likes Morrison.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

ugh Morrison


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

i loved that opening but everyone has there own opinion i guess. i kinda hate the mainevent i see Punk being screwed and Cena going on to face Del Rio. Its amazingly stupid that Punk just doesnt get his rematch.


----------



## SaveTheWWEplz (Mar 1, 2011)

cena is terrible tonite,


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Future


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

sounds like i chose a good time for a bathroom break


----------



## thegr81117 (Aug 9, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Serving as an exemplary microcosm for the current state of the WWE as a whole, CM Punk was far and away the best part of that segment.


I dont' know bro this promo was kinda lame.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

John Morrison should say, "It's jobbin' time.", when he comes out like CM Punk does.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Jomosapien going to job...


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

LOL Morrison gonna get BERRIED


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

SoupMan Prime said:


> i loved that opening but everyone has there own opinion i guess. i kinda hate the mainevent i see Punk being screwed and Cena going on to face Del Rio. Its amazingly stupid that Punk just doesnt get his rematch.


Is it still real to you?


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

this match will lose views, it lost mine


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WOW!
All three of the announcers pretty much stated the exact same thing about Cena/Punk, 
but JR was the only one that made it sound completely epic!
If those two would just shut up more we can listen to JR.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Punkinjersey said:


> I love morrisons abs ...btw I am a girl lol


Send me pics for proof.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Del Rio, I'm begging you to break his arm off tonight.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

We go from Triple H, CM Punk and John Cena pop to Morrison. It was lacking something, noise.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Wait, i thought Daniel Bryan was just a nerd. Why is it such a great accomplishment that Del Rio beat him, huh cole?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

anyone think morrison is capable of having a gimmick that isnt a flashy rockstar? i mean, what else could he do


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah, the fans don't care for Morrison


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SoupMan Prime said:


> i loved that opening but everyone has there own opinion i guess. i kinda hate the mainevent i see Punk being screwed and Cena going on to face Del Rio. Its amazingly stupid that Punk just doesnt get his rematch.


I'm sure he will somewhere down the road. They'll suddenly remember Punk has a rematch clause. But it's obvious Punk's getting screwed, as he's going to feud with Nash.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

JoMo is the Swiss Army Knife of WWE? 

Oh dear God, please don't let that stick.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Gettin' sleepy.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

I hope they both end up injured


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

EAT SHIT LOGAN sign. Lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Does anyone else spend a lot of time during Raw typing out comments that you think might be funny in the quick reply box, but then deciding they're not worth posting, then repeating ad nauseum?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm a Jomosapien.

Holy crap. Nice.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Seems someone's told Cole to tone it down on commentary.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO AD!


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

John Morrison aint that bad, ok?


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Lol @ Cole saying beating Daniel Bryan makes careers for some, thats high praise and yet on SD it's constant burial.


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

That's gotta hurt to land on your feet off that.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Swiss army knife :lmao


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

quite liked that springboard moonsault takedown spot.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

good solid start to the match


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

HAHA LMAO "Watch the face, Del Rio. Don't wanna mess that up"


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

OH SHIT! RICARDO IS HOLDING THE WWE TITLE AGAIN


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> Seems someone's told Cole to tone it down on commentary.


I thought the same thing.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

JoMo-Sapiens ... lol


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Good match so far


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

[email protected] EAT, SHIT Logan sign..he's about to get kicked out.

[email protected] coming out to ULTRA silence


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

NexS.E.S said:


> X-Pac to screw Punk


That would be great. 

Scott Hall would be even better. Actually, that would be the BEST moment of the entire year, outside Punk winning at MITB. Scott Hall is totally awesome.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Ricardo got so much heat.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

ts a shame JoMo blows on the mic he is very talented in the ring.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Nexus One said:


> *[email protected] EAT, SHIT Logan sign..he's about to get kicked out.*
> 
> [email protected] coming out to ULTRA silence


I don't think they'll kick him out. But I do think they will take his sign away.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Cool flippy move.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Seems someone's told Cole to tone it down on commentary.


Yeah, JR can actually get more than two words in now.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

You'd think Morrison would get a big pop considering his marks claim he is better than Punk in the ring and better than Miz on the mic.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

What an insult to Swiss Army Knives since they're actually useful.


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Logan got buried...


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I'll never understand the extreme hate towards Morrison on here. Yes, he is terrible on the mic, but it's not like we watch 10 minutes worth of Morrison talking, we watch 10 minutes of Morrison go in the ring, which he is really fucking good at doing. One of the best performers on the roster right now, no denying it.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

jomo looked good a minute there


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

This Strike Back: Project Dawn show seems interesting...


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Anyone hear the boos for JoMo?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

JoMo's gonna JoMo.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

The fuck is Logan?


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

MMN said:


> You'd think Morrison would get a big pop considering his marks claim he is better than Punk in the ring and better than Miz on the mic.


No. No we definitely don't.

On another topic, Suarez got me massive points in fantasy football!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Carcass said:


> What an insult to Swiss Army Knives since they're actually useful.


Morrison is more like a wooden spoon.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Xapury said:


> The fuck is Logan?


thats what im trying to figure out


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Morrison's chances of losing is about 90%, which is also the percentage of TNA's audience it loses every week.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

DubC said:


> I thought the same thing.


Until the Miz comes out.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice Moonsault, sucks it was during commercial.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I hate it when WWE breaks from my favorites.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Someone was holding up an "EAT SHIT LOGAN" sign,


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> That would be great.
> 
> Scott Hall would be even better. Actually, that would be the BEST moment of the entire year, outside Punk winning at MITB. Scott Hall is totally awesome.


Scott Hall is also, half dead!


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

ummmmmm boring!!!!!!!1


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> I'll never understand the extreme hate towards Morrison on here. Yes, he is terrible on the mic, but it's not like we watch 10 minutes worth of Morrison talking, we watch 10 minutes of Morrison go in the ring, which he is really fucking good at doing. One of the best performers on the roster right now, no denying it.


If I wanted to see illogical backflips and SPOTZ~, I'd go watch Spiderman. Spiderman probably has a better grasp on in-ring psychology though.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

back in the attitude era the arm-bar was a useless rest move, now its a dangerous finisher. how wrestling has changed, ok?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

World's Strongest Slam apparently.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow the hate Morrison is getting on this one wrestling board is getting really ridiculous.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

MMN said:


> Morrison is more like a wooden spoon.


Or a half rubber/half chocolate teapot.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ricardo directing ADR and holding the title is more interesting right now then the match.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

omg cole stfu you piece of fucking shit cock sucking fucker.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Good match so far though.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

I am enjoying Jim Ross tonight. He's getting to talk much more.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Tough as an avocado? Is Cole drunk?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Ricardo Rodriguez a waste of skin? Go away King!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm enjoying Cole's heel schtick tonight - mention something, then explain it for Lawler's benefit.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Ricardo is amazing


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

jomo is good in the ring for real but to be a star you gotta be atleast decent on the mic and he isnt decent at all.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They make Morrison out to be such a bitch in these matches.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

killacamt said:


> Morrison's chances of losing is about 90%, which is also the percentage of TNA's audience it loses every week.


Which is also the same amount of viewers that change the channel when Morrison wrestles.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Jericho to screw Cena a shot at Del Rio.

Called it first.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

MMN said:


> Morrison is more like a wooden spoon.


Wooden wepons can hurt you know......


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm not a complete Morrison hater. If he develops an ounce of charisma, becomes bearable on the mic, gains some presence, learns how to make his moves look like they actually hurt, acts like he wants to hurt his opponents and not just look cool when he does flips, and changes his shitty music then I might become a fan of his.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

He clotheslines like a Diva. Ugh.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Help your amigo LOL this crowd...


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Say what you will about ADR but he is not afraid to take bumps.


----------



## TheUgandanMidger (Aug 7, 2010)

JR knows all the moves. well that asaasasyaeee moonsault. havent heard that name in years. i think booker t called it a backbreaker tho


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I am liking this match. It's pretty good.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

The Master of Time said:


> back in the attitude era the arm-bar was a useless rest move, now its a dangerous finisher. how wrestling has changed, ok?


Attitude Era ruined alot of things.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

sick german!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Xapury said:


> Help your amigo LOL this crowd...


yup


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

End this match already Del Rio


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice german suplex


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Headliner said:


> They make Morrison out to be such a bitch in these matches.


He does that himself.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

What was that?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow at that head scissor DDT botch.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

BOTCHH


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

The Master of Time said:


> back in the attitude era the arm-bar was a useless rest move, now its a dangerous finisher. how wrestling has changed, ok?


And reverse wise, back in (The Golden Age?) the Leg Drop, and DDT were possibly the most devastating moves ever.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

That was a DDT?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

What the hell was that?!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What in the hell was that?


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Hah, referee hesitated.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Freeloader said:


> That would be great.
> 
> Scott Hall would be even better. Actually, that would be the BEST moment of the entire year, outside Punk winning at MITB. Scott Hall is totally awesome.


Scott Hall would probably forget where he is halfway to the ring.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I hope I am wrong, but I have to say. I think WWE is telling their talent to go after Jomo's injury. Like more than normal. It never looks good. I just hope he is as flexible as they hype.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That was a DDT?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Good match.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

holy shit i thought that talentless fucker was about to beat rio.

ehh they both suck..fuck off and get injured.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

blood


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That was like the world's weirdest snapmare. Maybe the world's least convincing headlock takedown. It was NOT a DDT.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

So they're really gonna keep running with "Undisputed Champion" instead of WWE champ?


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

The hate for Morrison is simple:

They expect people to be highly energetic, like The Rock on the mic, or an indy star (and therefore underrated, and displays great emotion) like Cm Punk or Bryan Danielson.

In the ring, their moveset (unless they're hispanic) has to be filled with headlocks and suplex variations, and if they ever do a single move from even the second rope they're a spot monkey. if they're hispanic, they're supposed to either fly all over the place or they're 'being held back'.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

wow this match sucks and im only watchin parts of it


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

REAL WWE CHAMPION!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HOLY CRAP!!!!

ADR IS BLEEDING FROM THE EYE????
HE'S DEAD FOR SURE. Haha. That was so insane!


----------



## thegr81117 (Aug 9, 2011)

DubC said:


> Attitude Era ruined alot of things.


Yeah i get what you're saying. I never thought possible giving birth to a hand .


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow, this ref sucks. He makes it too obvious when it will be a two-count.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Superman Del Rio


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

morrison looking good in this match


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

anyone peeping the ref....he is awful


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

great snapping head scissors by jomo,


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Morrison is actually looking pretty strong in this match.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I like it how Morrison is getting offense in and has the crowd on the edge of their seat with the near falls. Good to see the crowd cares about this match at least.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Tokyo4Life said:


> wow this match sucks and im only watchin parts of it


Stop trolling.


----------



## rags2riches (Mar 12, 2010)

i'm calling it now another dull Raw tonight until the Main Event. The match will be good but expect a ref bump or some kind of a distraction and Nash will screw Punk over again tonight.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_LOL, JOMO never learns_


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

thought German suplexes were banned?


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

well at least Morrison is looking strong. He looks like a threat to del rio!


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

TripleG said:


> That was a DDT?


Looked like someone botched.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh wow, that ring post shot looked weak.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

match was decent


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

JoMo tapping like a bitch


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Great match


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Good match.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

JOMO taps out.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Morrison BURIED


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Nash to screw Cena and Punk - reform nWo with ADR and the surprise run-in Fatt Hardy.

Called it first.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Morrison taps


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Just how good is JR, especially since he has been freed of being overly Face and thus just evaluates everybody for the benefit of well all of us. He has done a good job of trying to put both of these two over


Oh and worst tap out ever?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Match has the crowd into it, but it's filled with some weird spots that feel overly fake, more than normal. 

Del Rio needs a few more moves.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

ALBERRTTOOOOOOOOOO DEL RIOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

pretty good match there


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol at this finish. Just release Morrison already.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Thank you for my wish, Alberto.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

RICARDO <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## HotRhymez (Aug 16, 2011)

that was a pretty good match


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

good match for tv


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Decent match, nice to see Morrison lose clean yet again.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

actually pretty good match, Right man won but JoMo looked good


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

WHY THE FUCK WAS THE REF COUNTING TO 5 TO BREAK THE HOLD AFTER THE FUCKING MATCH..HE ALMOST AS TERRIBLE AS RIO AND MORRISON.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Annnnnd silence...


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

More burial for JoMo.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

MORRISON TAPS OUT, YES!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Man. They're really building Del Rio up as a unbeatable machine.


----------



## the_enforcer4 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow, a great opening segment and a decent match, Raw has taken a turn for the better for sure over the past few weeks.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

YES DEL RIO! PUT HIM ON THE SHELF! NO MO' JO MO!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Pretty good damn match.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Sucios de canada!LMAO!

Canada is gettin pwnd tonight...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Ricardo is great. Match got better at the end besides whatever that not-DDT was.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I honestly thought Morrison was gonna win there for a second


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_I bet it kills JoMo that he will never be ME_


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo is the second best person on the mic in the WWE.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Susios de Canada.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

indefensible....nice word JR


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Lawler shut up about a true champion, your only claim to fame is being the champion of memphis 10,000 times, gtfo


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao @ Ricardo taunting Jomo while holding the title


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Gresty said:


> Morrison BURIED


Really? He got quite a few near falls on ADR.. I wouldn't call that buried at all.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:lmao @ Ricardo


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Del Rio failing to get a reaction for post-match beat downs 3rd time in a row!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

idk why but ricardo is more entertaining every week


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Gresty said:


> Morrison BURIED


That was a good, competitive match. You seem like a blind Morrison hater.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

great match.

third great match from adr in a week.. suck on it haters


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

there making alberto look very strong good match


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

fuck yeah del rio wins !
now i'm not a massive fan but i got him in the wff roster thing 
now all i need is curt hawkins to show up and win a match :no:


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

JoMo might get a push if WWE make the Kung-Fu film he wants to star in :lmao


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Awesome opener. Starting to like Del Rio.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

HOW COULD I MISS THAT


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Eve, I'd suck your pointy chin.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Yeah, ADR isn't an afterthought, it isn't like he wrestled during the middle of the first hour of an episode of RAW or anything...


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Kelly Kelly = Pee Time


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Divas match next time to take a shit


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Eve vs Brie Bella? Oh fuck off. We're in Canada, at least give us Natalya!


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

That match was pretty good. I liked it.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ShaggyK said:


> indefensible....nice word JR


we'd hear alot more great words from JR if Cole and Lawler would shut the fuck up


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That NOC Commercial hurts my eyes, lol.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh great, Divas time...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I swear to god if its Eve/Kelly Kelly/Bella Twins again..


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

Kelly Kelly is the worst. And real talk, she is not that good looking!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Beth not wrestling again? boooooooooooooo


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

why does it say "winner gets a championship match at noc" instead of "#1 contender's match" lol..?


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I can't wait till NOC 2011


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

christ people are overrating Ricardo on here.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I wonder if Eve will ever turn on Kelly, remember that promo where she kinda snap at the divas?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

eve looks so much better live on tv than in any photo taken of her, weird how that can happen.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

EVE looks so much better when she's NOT wearing her ring gear.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"That's right -- Eve will take on Brie Bella!"

Why?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

great match from Morrison and Del Rio. And pretty good commentary. Great to hear JR really call a match, though wasn't that a German suplex into the pin that JR called a belly to back suplex? Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ricardo is Raw


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Kelly and Eve please go away.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Del Rio failing to get a reaction for post-match beat downs 3rd time in a row!


you're deaf.. or probably just a blind hater.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Who the hell is responsible for that NOC commercial? :lmao


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

I smell a heel turn (w/ the divas)


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Was there any doubt that Del Rio wasn't going to win?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

By the way, a decent match but not a good one. Was way awkward at times in the ring.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TankOfRate said:


> Eve vs Brie Bella? Oh fuck off. We're in Canada, at least give us Natalya!


I'm praying Nattie and Beth com down and fold those two in half


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> That was a good, competitive match. You seem like a blind Morrison hater.


Nah. I don't find any of Del Rio's wins over the last week as credible. Two months ago, Morrison, Mysterio and Daniel Bryan would of beat this guy clean no problem, now all the sudden we are suppose to believe that Del Rio can cripple anybody on the roster.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Piss break coming up


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I would so go gay for Ricardo.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Eve :yum:


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

i_know_who_i_am™ said:


> _I bet it kills JoMo that he will never be ME_


-Batista to Melina


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Great match.. morrison got big pops the crowd was into that match but delrio is really being built up as a legit champion


----------



## TheMessenger921 (Aug 2, 2011)

lol Morrison lost again :lmao:lmao
pretty good offense from both ADR and Morrison though gotta admit ;P


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_WWE has come to terms with the release of John Morrison as of today August 22 2011. We wish John Morrison the best in all future endeavors

A man can dream right_


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Ya was a German suplex...think he just messed up, very small possibility that he did it on purpose due to Benoit and Edmonton. I doubt that, but you never know.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Headliner said:


> christ people are overrating Ricardo on here.


It's hard not to, when he was the only interesting thing out there the whole match.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Do you people not know what a burial is?

Having a good tv match with the WWE Champion is not a burial I don't think.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

That was a good match between ADR and Jomo, boring my ass


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

Incredibly Hawt said:


> REAL WWE CHAMPION!!!


Yrs. This rules.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

One question... C M Punk really didn't win the match at all. Cenas foot was on the rope. Why is he even getting the chance???


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Dis Kelly/Eve/Bellas shit is gettin rather old tbh


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh baby, divas. You'd think Jerry would be tired of getting the cold shoulder from the same chicks every week.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

buffalochipster said:


> Ya was a German suplex...think he just messed up, very small possibility that he did it on purpose due to Benoit and Edmonton. I doubt that, but you never know.


he's been doing germans since the beginning


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

I thought they had good match. They've been doing a good job of building ADR as a legitimate champion.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Nah. I don't find any of Del Rio's wins over the last week as credible. Two months ago, Morrison, Mysterio and Daniel Bryan would of beat this guy clean no problem, now all the sudden we are suppose to believe that Del Rio can cripple anybody on the roster.


Morrison and Bryan beat Del Rio clean two months ago? Not in the WWE in 2011, they wouldn't. LOL. Morrison has been R Truth's jobber since he came back and Bryan has never went over Del Rio.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

So what are the odds on Eve shaking her ass and doing a near-flawless standing moonsault, and then somehow botching something so basic as a wristlock?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

eve should get a new attire and join the divas of doom


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

RAW Logo getting pushed to the moon


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Shows how average and boring Del Rio is that half this forum go crazy for his announcer just because he's slightly entertaining.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Bullydully said:


> Dis Kelly/Eve/Bellas shit is gettin rather old tbh


_Getting_ old?


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

For Del Rio, this is what was missing from The Miz's title run: some credible victories over credible opponents to build him up as a credible champion. (**)

i agree maybe ** 1/2 good start to the show nice opening and a good match


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Good match. LOL @ everyone saying Morrison got silence. Come'on son.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Bella twins to star in a my two dads reboot


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Brie in jeans... wooo


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bella whores YAY!


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

bellas get the jobber entrance


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

No Natty? I guess they don't want her getting cheered in her home country.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

oh, boy, THE BELLAS. God. Get them off my TV, please.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

...Didn't they say Brie? They could at least _try_ to make it seem like they care about these girls. Ugh.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Brie Bella is looking good....


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

wake me when this is over.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

God her ring gear is god awful. Who thought that was flattering to her?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Smackdown #1. All it needs is announcer on the end. The good old days of Funaki.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Damn Two crappy matches to start the show with!!!!!!!!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bullydully said:


> Dis Kelly/Eve/Bellas shit is gettin rather old tbh


No. Getting old would imply it hasn't gotten old yet


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

charmed1 said:


> One question... C M Punk really didn't win the match at all. Cenas foot was on the rope. Why is he even getting the chance???


HHH didn't see it so the win still counts.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

AGAIN?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I would destroy Brie Bella. Good lord.



Tokyo4Life said:


> Damn Two crappy matches to start the show with!!!!!!!!!


Neg rep this man, it's what he wants.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

JESUS CHRIST!!!! 

Its going to be some combination of Kelly, Eve, & The Bellas forever. 

Natalya looks like she's trying not to laugh, lol.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Does Kelly ever put the title down? It seems like she is ALWAYS holding it above her head.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

What's the point of Kelly's shorts? Why not just wear a belt?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The ugly twin is competing.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

womans match hopefully beth comes and they put on somewhat ok match lol


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Worst promo ever_


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Beth & Nattie best thing about the division


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Kelly Kelly, SHUCKY DUCKY QUACK QUACK.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that was an awkward promo by the DOD.

BUT WE DON'T!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Did Vince Russo tell them what to say?


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

"But what we do want - we're not gonna tell you." AKA: WWE Creative doesn't know yet.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nattie & Beth (Y)(Y)


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

I know what Natalya wants


----------



## MizPunkRio (Apr 26, 2011)

Lil' Jimmy said:


> Good match. LOL @ everyone saying Morrison got silence. Come'on son.


agreed both were great


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

slightlyoriginal said:


> oh, boy, THE BELLAS. God. Get them off my TV, please.


I've been saying that for months.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Beth..Nattie...that was brutal.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

''We're not gonna tell you...''

Because creative haven't told us yet.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

nattie and beth looked hot


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Alberto del Rio said:


> you're deaf.. or probably just a blind hater.


I thought you were busy putting random people in the cross armbreaker, what brought you over here?


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Ugh. Lawler during a Divas match. Get this douche off the comentating table.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

Both of them have better bodies than Kelly Kelly. Kelly Kelly has a terrible body. She is a stick with boobs (probably fake!). MY GOD, ok?


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

Eve with porno music.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hammertron said:


> eve should get a new attire and join the divas of doom


i agree 100%. with her martial arts background, she should be a bad ass chick.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

TheMessenger921 said:


> lol Morrison lost again :lmao:lmao
> pretty good offense from both ADR and Morrison though gotta admit ;P


Why the fuck would he win when they are trying to give Del Rio some legitimacy as champ?


----------



## jmahon316 (Nov 12, 2008)

"Just like a woman..you know?"

Lol'd


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

Did them bitches say Kelly Kelly has a voluptuous body?


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Beth and natalya looked like rockabilly stars there LOL


----------



## thegr81117 (Aug 9, 2011)

What in the blue hell are thos pre tape segments before matches? First morrison now the other divas whatever her names are?


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

G0dm4n V2.0 said:


> I can't wait till NOC 2011


Phew, good thing you posted a year with that.
For a second I thought you couldn't wait until NOC 2013.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*These split screen promo's have to be a product of Triple H... they are too old school not to be. *


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow...this crowd doesn't give a shit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nexus One said:


> Morrison and Bryan beat Del Rio clean two months ago? Not in the WWE in 2011, they wouldn't. LOL. Morrison has been R Truth's jobber since he came back and Bryan has never went over Del Rio.


I never said they did. Del Rio was the least believable character in the roster.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

the fans at ringside are doucebags


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Mike` said:


> Does Kelly ever put the title down? It seems like she is ALWAYS holding it above her head.


Yeah what's the deal with that?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

LOL no one cares about Eve. 

Ooo nice promo by Natalya and Beth.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

We Want Puppies chants <3


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

ShaggyK said:


> What's the point of Kelly's shorts? Why not just wear a belt?



I wouldn't mind that. :agree:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kingofstuff said:


> Did them bitches say Kelly Kelly has a voluptuous body?


Meth is a hell of drug


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

MORE BOOTY SHAKING. Fuck this division.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Um, "We want puppies!" chant?


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

What are they chanting?


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

NexS.E.S said:


> Ugh. Lawler during a Divas match. Get this douche off the comentating table.



This, please... It's just sad to hear. I'm sure Vince tells him to say that shit everytime.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

We want puppies lol


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

What are they chanting?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:lmao we want puppies chant


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_"Puppies" chant

Swag_


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn, even the booty shaking can only get a mild pop.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Jerry sucks enough said


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

I thought it was "We want fucking" at first.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

LOL are they chanting for puppies? Did Edmonton not get the memo it's not the attitude era anymore lol


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

Cactus said:


> What are they chanting?


We want puppies!


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

What is that chant? You screwed who?


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

EraOfAwesome said:


> Phew, good thing you posted a year with that.
> For a second I thought you couldn't wait until NOC 2013.


2013 is gonna be epic though.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Not a bad promo by Natty and Beth by Diva standards. If they're following up the Morrison match with this I guess they don't care about losing viewers.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

WE WANT PUPPIES!!!


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

so far this sucks and im not talkin bout eve! Well kind of i am


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Thank fuck this is over


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Meatwad555 said:


> What is that chant? You screwed who?


"We Want Puppies"

Take a bow, Edmonton. You deserve it.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Divas matches always have such anti-climatic finishes.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Pretty good promo by Beth and Nattie.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well that match was dreadful.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

What are they saying? You screwed who/what?


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

decent move there by kellykelly.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Beth and Nattie are amazing. Your argument is invalid.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Beth and Nattie looking FINE!

BIG DADDY COOL


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Did she just kill her with that neckbreaker?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

BELLAS SQUASH


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

are they just going to stand there and look at them every week


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

JR really seems like he doesn't like Lawler (at least at the table) anymore.

Those two on the stage look better than any of them at or around the ring.


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha, Eve wins and Kelly Kelly's music plays.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Nash_


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Clapping again


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Its Thor


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

yay womans match over back to good raw hopefully


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

wtf are u wearing nattie lol,


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Beth n Nattie were hotter last week


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Nash Nice..


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

lol, nice shirt nash


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Big Sexy in da house!


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

ZOMG Beth Phoenix did the same SHIT last week?!! What the fuck are the creative thinking!!


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

My Goodness, Beth Phoenix has a body on her...punk kudos fella


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Holy shit. I thought that was Luke Gallows at first.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow. Natalya looks fucking amazing.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

damn they lookin brolic


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Hope you're sober this time, Kev.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I think I'd take Tazz over Jerry Lawler. I need time to think about this.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

They are so dominate, stare at two divas from afar.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I swear Nash doesn't even look like Nash with that Just for Men.... just go grey...


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Super Smackdown??


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*HAHA WTF IS A SUPER SMACKDOWN?
*


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

what happened, i went for a shit


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I surprised one of Nash's knees did not blow up with all that walking he just did backstage.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Is there a reason for that or is WWE maybe testing what Live Smackdown! ratings would be?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

NASH is in the building


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

I love Nash, but dude needs some more style. He comes out looking like a bum every time. Makes him look like an old man. He should also go out his full mustache. Do not shave the top off like that.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

What a wasted segment.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Did casuals know Smackdown wasn't live before that commercial?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Same shit as last week? da fuck?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Beth is looking good tonight. I don't know why.

NASH!!!!


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

Billy Kidman said:


> "We Want Puppies"
> 
> Take a bow, Edmonton. You deserve it.


I heard a separate chant from that one.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Smackdown should be live every week!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

man if it wasnt for raw id never watch usa network, they have the worst fucking shows on tv


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

ll, jack tunney is trending on twitter! that just made my night.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

How hot is Eve Torres?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Why don't they just have live Friday Smackdown every week?
I'm definitely going to forget about Smackdown next Tuesday.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

nash nice


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

CenationHLR said:


> Super Smackdown??


Such a stupid name


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

Wait what is this advert about live Smackdown!? we didn't get it in England...


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

No more divas please


----------



## Get The Panda Out! (Mar 14, 2010)

Nash/Triple H screws Punk tonight...Cena goes for the pin making him appear like even more of a hypocritical c*nt.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Decent RAW so far but Eve can buzz off.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Gresty said:


> what happened, i went for a shit


I must be a slow pooper because I can never accomplish the task in the time a typical diva segment lasts.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL. Hogan on the Rent-A-Center commercial.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Human Nature said:


> Why don't they just have live Friday Smackdown every week?
> I'm definitely going to forget about Smackdown next Tuesday.


Probably due to them having house shows.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Cactus said:


> Holy shit. I thought that was Luke Gallows at first.


lol



Mister Hands said:


> I think I'd take Tazz over Jerry Lawler. I need time to think about this.


Oh Hell No!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Gresty said:


> what happened, i went for a shit


They showed Nash walking backstage, then said him & Triple H would have a confrontation.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

HOGAN!


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Will Nash have music? Probably not!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

While the divas match is over, now it's time for midcard filler. Oh no... Wait a minute... we still have Miz and R-Truth to liven up the bland mid section of the two hours.


^ R-Truth gave the second half of his song to Nash.


----------



## deedeetee (Nov 22, 2010)

Meatwad555 said:


> I heard a separate chant from that one.


Sounded almost like "you two suck"


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Tuesday??? So no show on friday then? Lol


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

i think beth and natalya really want kelly's ass!! HLA HLA.. I could wish


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Smackdown is live cause they dont want low ratings because of Holiday. thats the only reason it will be live, Ever


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Same ending two weeks in a row? Why am I even surprised?


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

if punk loses WE RIOT


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Punkinjersey said:


> Kelly Kelly Nip slip, just happened 10 min ago!!!
> 
> http://alturl.com/94vbg


Stop posting your shit video


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice editing WWE.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

cindel25 said:


> Tuesday??? So no show on friday then? Lol


If I recall, they're airing it live Tuesday and doing a rerun Friday.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Vickie Guerrero legit annoys me.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

OH NO


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Is it racist that I think of Cowboy Curtis from Pee Wee's Playhouse when I see the black ref in a cowboy hat?


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Swagger!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Jack Want Juice! ALL DAY!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Not gonna lie, I'd nail Vickie in the ass.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Look at that muffin top. Delicious.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

EXCUSE ME


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Dat Ass on Vickie


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

DAT ASS!


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh God.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

SWAGGER GOT DAT SWAGGER GOING.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Riley gets the jobber entrance, as he should!


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Woohoo! Swagger with Vickie. I see someone going over soon!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Vickie has a stable?

Neigh!


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

lmao dat strut

swagger is such a boss/pimp


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh shit Ziggles gonna get mad.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> While the divas match is over, now it's time for midcard filler. Oh no... Wait a minute... we still have Miz and R-Truth to liven up the bland mid section of the two hours.
> 
> 
> ^ R-Truth gave the second half of his song to Nash.


Yeah maybe we will get another Subway commercial... fpalm ..thats electrifying.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Lawler: really fucking dumb, high-pitched, but at least I know he's being shouted at by Vince the whole time.

Tazz: really fucking dumb, "LET THE PIGEONS LOOSE", but at least I hardly ever watch TNA.

Fuck, it's like choosing which ball I'd rather have bitten off.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Great, a rematch between Swagger and "Sandbag" Riley.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Swagger is starting to get a stomach on him..


Riley got the ultimate jobber entrance. Wow.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Jobber entrance for Riley XD


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

No A-Rod music means he has nothing!


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

alex got jobber music haha


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

riley needs to go away, hes sloppy and his eyes freak me out


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

You can't really call Divas matches botchfests when Alex Riley is on the same card. This is gonna be fun!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh God...Vickie is forming a stable. This is just unholy.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

A-Ry with the jobber intro. Damn...


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I like Swagger. Too bad he is with Vickie. I think Dolph could be decent if he is on his own now.

Wait not even a jobber entrance for Riley?


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

We don't even get Riley's epic music.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Dang, Riley got the jobbah entrance, considering his music is the only good thing about him............. yeah.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

ON YOUR KNEES


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok I'm loving Vickie and Swagger!!! Riley, love you too but pls don't fuck it up!


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Vickie's ass looks amazing


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

They are seriously having this match again after the abomination last week????


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

No @-RY theme


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Swagger. Wow.

Dude never ceases to amaze me at how stupid he is.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Vickie Guerrero legit annoys me.


My fiance almost threw the remote at me and said,"Really?".

Nice heat Vickie received nonetheless.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

> ShawnMichaels_ Shawn Michaels
> OK. I'm watching RAW. If Michael Cole mentions me again, I'm texting in a beatdown on him. I wonder if it would work for me


yeah, he's definitely getting involved.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Riley with a jobber entrance wtf


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

deedeetee said:


> Sounded almost like "you two suck"


Ouch! THis crowd is harsh.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

vicky got a fine ass......


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

LOL, about time Riley got treated like the worthless jobber he is.

Also, DAT ASS.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

What happened with Ziggler vs. Riley?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

DubC said:


> Probably due to them having house shows.


I know, but why haven't they ever changed the scheduling? Live shows always feel better. 


Wow, A-Ry with the jobber entrance. :lmao


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

why did black ref just make riley smell his hand?


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Riley jobber entrance


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Maybe Swagger will get out of the hole he was in being Michael Cole's "Trainer" before. LOL at Dolph.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I hate Swagger's black and gold tights. Bring back the blue when he was WHC.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

so we got opening promo, match right after, divas then midcard filler. what's next? top of the hour promo, miz or truth segment with evan bourne in a match most likely, then main event. formula still intact.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

So the ECW title counts as a World Title now eh? Since Swagger's a 2x World Champ according to JR


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

DOLPH

phuck yea, this storyline interests me a ton


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao ziggler is hilarious


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

LOLOLOLOLOL SAME BOTCH TWO WEEKS IN A ROW LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Russo....you book this?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

THEY FUCKED UP THE GUTWRENCH AGAIN, LOL


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh God, please Vickie don't scream.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Deadass crowd second straight match.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Ziggler to turn face and feud with Swagger. Calling it.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

What is this i don't even


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

swagger is more jacked than I remember. Makes Dolph look really small.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

That finished sucked.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Swagger is fucking huge


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Nothing like losing to the guy who got the jobber introduction.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

WHAT THE FUCK!!! COME ON?!?! SERIOUSLY YOU GET A JOBBER ENTRANCE....YOUR JOB IS TO JOB YOU BOTCHING FUCK HEAD!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Riley gets a jobber entrance and wins.

Also Ziggler is a nice talker.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Now commence Ziggler/Swagger


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

DubC said:


> Probably due to them having house shows.





gobsayscomeon said:


> Is it racist that I think of Cowboy Curtis from Pee Wee's Playhouse when I see the black ref in a cowboy hat?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lol like we are suppose to care about Ziggles/Swaggie and Vicki.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Riley does the same botch a second week in a row :lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

What was this shit fest?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

A-RY wins


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Really?!? Riley over Swagger like that?!? Really?!? GTFO.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

A-RI WINS.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ziggler and Swagger can have outstanding matches... Two great amateur wrestlers. ENGAGE ERECTIONS.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Riley wins with a roll-up, a move that even *HE* can't botch


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

There's the music!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

that match was perfetic


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

a-ry theme plays now!!


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

So the botch wasn't shit wrestling, it's for the storyline. Explains a lot.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Buckley said:


> Ziggler to turn face and feud with Swagger. Calling it.


We all called it last week


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

lame ending


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

leon79 said:


> Vicky has a stable?
> 
> Neigh!


The Vickie Family

Dolph Ziggle
Jack Swagger
David Otunga and Michael McGillicutty
Kharma 
Mason Ryan


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Incredibly Hawt said:


> that match was perfetic


what LOL?


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

nash and triple h in the ring that going be frekin awesome swagger vs ziggler nice also


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

MMN said:


> Riley does the same botch a second week in a row :lmao



Uh... no. It was planned like that this week obviously.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

That was worth it just to hear the A-Ry theme.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Who's HHH on the phone to?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Punk to interrupt the Nash/HHH segment please. 

Punk to be featured for the next hour straight please.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Not a bad RAW so far. Nice first hour.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Calm down, Riley didn't botch the gutwrench again it was a reversal.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yay Riley! Too bad he's not on smackdown... #justsaying


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

MMN said:


> Riley does the same botch a second week in a row :lmao


He didn't botch, that was legit. He was blocking the move and reversed it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Shit finna get real now...


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Highlight of Raw so far = how good Ziggler looks in a suit. Me gusta.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Uh... no. It was planned like that this week obviously.


Good idea. Riley's gimmick can be that he sucks and he purposely botches moves.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

HHH and Nash next


----------



## tnafrank (Jul 17, 2011)

swagger is the most boring wrestler in the world and his gimmick doesn't help. hopefully dolph will be done with vickie soon as well


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

So we're getting a rehash of Test/Steiner feud over Stacy except Stacy>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Vickie. At least they're doing something with Swagger.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Who is going to be the face in this?


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Thought Riley was gonna sandbag for a second...


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

tigerking288 said:


> So the botch wasn't shit wrestling, it's for the storyline. Explains a lot.


Probably, yeah. Ziggler needs to make the US/IC title scene interesting again.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> He didn't botch, that was legit. He was blocking the move and reversed it.


Which is smart thinking on the part of whatever agent laid out that spot. Kinda retcons last week's hideous botch into sort-of-maybe-a-failed-reversail.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

VICKIE Is no where near good looking...


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

tigerking288 said:


> So the botch wasn't shit wrestling, it's for the storyline. Explains a lot.


Yeah this time. Not last.


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't think I heard any fat jokes from Lawler...he didn't say much during the match


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Headliner said:


> lol like we are suppose to care about Ziggles/Swaggie and Vicki.


I care about Ziggler/Swagger. Vickie can go away.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

So I guess the "questions" we have will be answered right now.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Scott Hall to interrupt nash/hhh confrontation!


----------



## Lydeck (Jul 20, 2011)

Vicki could get it. Hard.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Where is Rtruth & The Miz?


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

good raw so far.. Vickies ass looked great and shit is gonna be real now!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Should of used the King of Kings theme.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

More Triple H!


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

bachelor pad, what an awesome show.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

Xapury said:


> Who is going to be the face in this?


Triple H for now.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

hhh


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

HHH


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Jp_sTuNNa said:


> VICKIE Is no where near good looking...


I know...she's hot as hell


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Finally, HHH and Nash (if he does come out).


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

This is going to be good.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Did I just see an HHH sign with the Lebanese flag under it?


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

yeah good raw so far this should be awesome segment and cena vs punk could be amazing


----------



## Daesim (Nov 23, 2010)

This has been a lackluster RAW for me. No Miz, no interest. Rare fuck-up on the part of the camera crew though during that Divas match. They panned up and you could see the empty seats in the risers.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

I am really looking forward to this.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

No idea why people were gainst Vickie in the first place lol, if she was good enough for Eddie....


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I think they should do a comedy spot where Kevin Nash takes out the phone he got texted on, and it's like Zack Morris' phone. Just this huge brick of a thing. Because he's old, y'see.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> Highlight of Raw so far = how good Ziggler looks in a suit. Me gusta.


Ziggler was hilarious. He has so much potential to be great

he is to Mr. Perfect what benoit was to the dynamite kid.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Should of used the King of Kings theme.


Agreed. 

The Game theme doesn't work for me without the spraying of water.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

cindel25 said:


> Where is Rtruth & The Miz?


there's still another hour to go


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I wonder if Nash has ring music this week.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i dont care how great vivkies ass looked, her face looks like a an old sponge


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

miz will wreck this i think


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

no music for nash again lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Raw ending now already?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

give nash a theme please.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Yay. No theme again


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

The Master of Time said:


> bachelor pad, what an awesome show.


Agreed. Sadly not here until midnight because the Bears are on here now.

Nash again walking out with Truth's theme!


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

No music!


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

No theme for Nash agian lol..


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Hammertron said:


> i dont care how great vivkies ass looked, her face looks like a an old sponge


Who cares her body is amazing now.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Decent pop for Nash.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Why not give him a theme?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

no music again for Nash


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Kevin Nash just getting off a municipal golf course.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Nash with DAT RETIRED OLD MAN SHIRT.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Nash is swaying, hes fucked


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Why does Nash not have music yet?


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

Kevin Nash can go away


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Lets play a game - How drunk is Nash?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

fuck yea nash's sweet ass entrance theme again


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Diesel chant


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

here comes the poster boy for just for men


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Hammertron said:


> i dont care how great vivkies ass looked, her face looks like a an old sponge


Cody must have a spare bag to borrow...


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

IT'S ME AUSTIN. IT WAS ME ALL ALONG!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Stop the fucking what chants. God.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

fucking what chants,,,,,,


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WHAT!? WHAT?! 

Stop with the fucking WHAT chants!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fucking ''What?'' shit again...


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Why does he need theme music? He's not officially on the roster yet, speaking strictly kayfabe!


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

WHAT? WHAT? WHAT?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Nash be slurrin dem words


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh geez not the "what" chants again!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

The "what" chants need to die a slow, painful death.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

WHAAAAAAAAT!!??


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

nash has a mic in his ear?


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

HHH DEMANDS NASH GETS SEX CHANGE


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

I thought they wouldn't do a CM Punk vs. John Cena match.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Great, more "What" chants!

/Sarcasm


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

He always sound drunk?fuck this old douche.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Stop the what crap.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Nash copied Truth's entrance music


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

This fucking crowd. Also, inb4 Steph is revealed to be the mastermind behind this.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

What even is Nash saying right now?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

"Get him over"?

Oh jesus. Stay away from insider talk, Nash, for fuck's sake.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

The "WHATS" mess up Nash big time..


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Don't have to get him over?

:lmao


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't have to get him over? lol


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

damn


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Don't have to get him over lol.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

"i don't have to get him over" 4th WALL IS GONE AGAIN


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Think I just saw Chris Benoit in the crowd_


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Get him over.

Hello steptofar.


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

Why does he have an earpiece?


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

TIM HORTONS


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Nash sounds like he is reading directly from a script...


----------



## MrTrolololol (Jul 29, 2011)

so.....where's this epic RAW we've been promised?


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

TankOfRate said:


> "Get him over"?
> 
> Oh jesus. Stay away from insider talk, Nash, for fuck's sake.


No shit.

And I love Triple H giving Tim Horton's a shout out.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

How many bottles of beer on nash's wall?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Triple H speaking for the IWC as a whole with that line "Please, just leave"


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

YES!!!


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh this is gonna be good. Oh hell yeah!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

LOOK IN MY EYESSSSSSSSSS


----------



## TheNewBatista (May 18, 2011)

There he is


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

PUNK


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

This is why we watch!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Punkstar is back.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Punk will be out 3 times today? That's overkill.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

KEVIN NASH IS AWESOME


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Punk about to bury Nash


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Cripple H getting booed for asking him to leave


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Who sent the text message? IT WAS YOU HUNTER....


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

YES!!! PUNK!!!!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

call him out to the Tim Hortons lol


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Return of the Punker!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

It was Vince.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

JUST FOR MEN!

:lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm confused. Nash keeps saying it was sent from Mr. H's but Mr. H's says no.
So I'm assuming it was Steph who stole his phone or something. 
They're just saying it in a confusing way.

I LOVE the static before Punk's music.
Just for Men mention!


----------



## HeelHeat420 (Jun 18, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> "Get him over"?
> 
> Oh jesus. Stay away from insider talk, Nash, for fuck's sake.


Now you guys don't want the wrestlers breaking kayfabe lol you kids are too funny.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Big Lazy with the giant tube of Just for Men in the conservatory!!!! AHAHAHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Big Lazy with his bottle of just for men lmao


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Steph needs to come out. I will scream if I hear that music hit, swear to god.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

I LOVE CLUE! :lmao punk!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Shane send the text msg. Hostile Takeover FTW!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

"IT WAS ME, PUNK!"


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

So? HHH invited him to Raw to ask him to leave?

WHO WRITES THIS CRAP?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Crowd seems to think Steph sent the text


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nash will never put anyone over.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Punk always makes things interesting.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

COME ON HUNTER


WHOOP HIM PUNK!!!!


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

Pedigree that mother fucking piece of shit Trips.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

rlly tho, was nash being fed lines here?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Chappelle's Show reference from Punk!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

"habitual line stepper"

:lmao somebody's been watching Charlie Murphy


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Wade Barrett sent it. Bigger picture.


----------



## Pie-Eating-Contest (May 13, 2011)

Punk's really stuggling with this promo. Seems like everyone is just off tonight.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

BEAH HEADED WIFE LMFAO


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! BURN!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

is it your bean headed wife..


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

'you never liked me ' waaahhh

lol


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Shits getting good.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Big Sexy, lol

SHAWTS_


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

oh my god this is so epic i get crazy, this is what im talking about!


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

bean-headed wife? gat damn.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

Punk 'The Habitual Line Stepper". 

He is making this great.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

YES. YES. YES.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

This is good.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes punk yes!!! Get HHH


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Fuck, that was tense.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Punk > The Kliq


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

FUCKING AWESOME


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Punk is making me LOL so hard.

I want Punk's babies!!!!


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

this is actually awesome ha


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Not feeling this at all.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

I am loving this storyline.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

This is epic.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Punk the Burninator


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Nash flooring Punk = mark out.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

BALLS.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Nash moves like a cheetah. He's so awesome.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Punk's owned HHH


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

THANK YOU NASH...kick that fucking piece of shit ass.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow. This is building nicely.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Too much Punk? Sentence does not compute.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

I love the steph references!


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

ohhh shit.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Nash you cunt


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Pie-Eating-Contest said:


> Punk's really stuggling with this promo.


Yup, well below par tonight....


----------



## havoctrain (Jan 30, 2009)

LoL


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Jesus Christ, this is amazing... I'm so anxious to find out who sent the message!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Intense ass promo. This build up has been boss.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That was an AWESOME segment!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Kayfabe wise, why doesn't HHH know who sent the text?


----------



## HeelHeat420 (Jun 18, 2011)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Fuck, that was tense.


lol settle down buddy.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Kofi & Bourne to win the titles


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

God. Nash looks like death and moves even worse.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Please let Kofi/Evan beat Otunga/McGuillicuty.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL MOST FUCKING RANDOM TAG MATCH EVER. I CALLED EVAN BOURNE


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

NASH / HHH >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Punk.

In fact, GTFO my sig.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

so hhh is the guy who is matured...and nash is the old friend who never grew up


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

WTF? He fkn punches him and that's it? Lame promo with no purpose or direction! Typical of WWE


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

That was fucking awesome. 

FUCKING AWESOME.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Dear Sweet Jesus, please let Kofi and Bourne win.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

I dug that. I really dug that. Insults and then just a bit of physicality. I can see CM Punk doing something dastardly to get back at Nash now!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TripleG said:


> Punk > The Kliq


Never in a million years.

Punk marks are annoying. (Not directly talking to you TripleG)


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Great job by Punk.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Damn, no X-Pac


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I think the Whating of Nash will dye down now that he actually wants to take him out.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

That was an awesome segment too.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Not feeling this at all.


Hardly surprising. You bitch about anything and everything and have since the start of the storyline. Just stop watching.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Punk keeps making me LOL with his pipe bombs.

I was wondering how long it would take until this forum would crash.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

They're getting closer to the HHH heel turn. When Punk pushed him, I was sure it would happen. Then Nash got the shot in for him.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I would kill to see Scott Hall come back and "HEY YO" one more time.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Great promo. All three guys did job well here.


----------



## shady6121 (Jul 26, 2011)

.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Meh, absolutely no story progression whatsoever. I'm all for not rushing it but that promo was pointless


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Please take the titles off Botchtungcunt/McGuillishittyjugdkinxtdixfd!!!


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

That segment worked and answered nothing, it's almost like they are trying!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Lee_oh_Lee said:


> WTF? He fkn punches him and that's it? Lame promo with no purpose or direction! Typical of WWE


dude, they're building huge tension up. at some point these guys will get their hands on eachother, and it 'll be intense because of the buildup.

hhh trying to keep control, nash the guy who means well but doesnt 'get it'...punk taking a shot and laughing because he made them meltdown


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

AWESOME FUCKING SEGMENT.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

that was awesome and this storyline is just awesome the wwe feels good again fresh something new punk really engergised wwe againa and he got a pop coming out again it looks like this storyline is becoming awesome


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Since when are Bourne and Kofi a tag team?


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

Lee_oh_Lee said:


> WTF? He fkn punches him and that's it? Lame promo with no purpose or direction! Typical of WWE


No purpose or direction? you serious?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> Kayfabe wise, why doesn't HHH know who sent the text?


He probably does but pretends otherwise.

But really, a punch and that's it? Oh well, at least it'll be a pleasure to see McGuillitunga lose their worthless belts.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Kofi wn for my fantasy team.. Lol/


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

JDman said:


> NASH / HHH >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Punk.
> 
> In fact, GTFO my sig.


u mad bro?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

RyanPelley said:


> Jesus Christ, this is amazing... *I'm so anxious to find out who sent the message!*


EVERYONE is


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

Good promo by all 3.. Raw has been average so far! Cena vs Punk should be a good match


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

Ontunga and McGilliputty better retain.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Hell punk is injured now cant compete in the match WTF i bet thats in the lines tonite, damn punk is funny!!!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Well

Nash was so bad he was good.

HHH was very serious'd.

And I actually LOL'ed at Punk.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

all in all... said:


> so hhh is the guy who is matured...and nash is the old friend who never grew up


... or Triple H is the guy who is trying to do the right thing, but his friend (and/or wife) will drag him back to the dark side.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

For the love of God, I hope Kofi and Bourne take the belts from those 2 losers!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

shady6121 said:


> So far so awful, yet another disappointing show by the WWE.


Stop watching it then.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

* I hope Steph has a big purse because all the guys on here have their balls in there as well.*


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

That promo was fun but this RAW needs some Stephanie


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Pretty great segment besides Nash having to be fed his lines.

And it's sad that a random tag team formed last week would be better as champs then the goofs formerly known as the New Nexus.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

If there's a God, Kofi/Bourne will take the titles those two clowns and hopefully two pink slips are waiting for them at the gorilla position


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

All three did a great job in that segment, and fuck this is building up perfectly. Kudos to you, WWE. Fucking kudos.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

nukeinyourhair said:


> Dear Sweet Jesus, please let Kofi and Bourne win.


And fire the current champs right after, please. 

Although I prefer a more traditional type of tag team and considering how terrible the division is I don't mind if Kofi and Bourne hold the titles. It isn't like they have anything else to do as of right now.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bourne / Kofi better not win... McGillicutty is suddenly awesome with that doorag.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Zaiko said:


> No purpose or direction? you serious?


Got a problem with it?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

thefranchise03 said:


> Ontunga and McGilliputty better retain.


Come on! Let Bourne get his first title!!!


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

raw certainly backing up this epic line that was an epic segment and one of the best of the year


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

I really want to find out who sent the message.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

It's obvious that Sting sent the text


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

When this whole thing finally explodes and Trips gets physically involved, its gonna fuckin' ROCK.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Tokyo4Life said:


> Hell punk is injured now cant compete in the match WTF i bet thats in the lines tonite, damn punk is funny!!!


Why would Punk be too injured to compete? He was just punched in the face, it's not that big a deal.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm just waiting for Nash to say 'you've changed'


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Colt Cabana sent the text :side:


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

lol, like we actually believe he left the building.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Steph will get Nash back in.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

That was the beginning of HHH's heel turn. Bank it.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Kofi and Evan to win please. PLEASE.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

We probably won't find out till next week who sent the damn message


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Always have marked for Bourne. Glad he is finally getting a title opportunity.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I hope this isn't the last of Nash. He is so bad he's good.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Looks like Coffee and Evan are winning the belts.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Nash leaving the building = Nash costing Punk the match.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

even the 3d graphic for the tag belts looks like shit - they rlly just dont care


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

You've changed Hunter.

And please let us have new Tag Champs.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

I don't care who has the tag titles since they'll be defending them against the USOs and any random pair of wrestlers.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Kofi & Bourne team up once and win one match and they are already number one contenders. lol. 

I wouldn't be surprised if they won.


----------



## Pie-Eating-Contest (May 13, 2011)

RydimRyder said:


> Good promo by all 3.. Raw has been average so far! Cena vs Punk should be a good match


Punk is one of the top mic-workers in the business right now, but he didn't show it during that segment. HHH carried that whole promo. Everything else seemed forced. Nash was terrible and Punk was off (until he laid the insult on Stephanie).


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Next week, Nash returns with Hall and Waltman, doing the same old invasion storyline. It'll just be the Kliq, with occasional bonus Raw segments.


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

is it bad that i forgot wwe had tag team titles?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

If they were smart Otunga / McGillicutty would retain and actually look strong.

But....


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Tag Team Pennies time!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> I'm just waiting for Nash to say 'you've changed'


Oh dear, my 'joke' became true.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Kofi was just checking Bourne out.... Wow.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Two superstars I can't believe haven't been released_


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

Chris Jericho sent the text


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Please let Kofi and Evan win the tag titles. Please let anyone but the current champs have the damn titles.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

MMN said:


> Hardly surprising. You bitch about anything and everything and have since the start of the storyline. Just stop watching.


Seriously? :lmao
It's not my fault that they're having an obvious off night.


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

Here it comes, DreadAir to take the titles.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Turning into Austin/McMahon II.

I love it!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

I hate this little guy LOL


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

wwefrank said:


> raw certainly backing up this epic line that was an epic segment and one of the best of the year


I'm definitly backing this up, it really got to me more then any segment i can remember in a long time


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

God people really do bitch about everything.

That segment was absolutely excellent.


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

David Ontunga!! Clap Clap Clap-Clap-Clap!


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

odds of a tag team that does not enter the ring together winning the championships? ZERO


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I would rather it be Yoshi than Kofi teaming with Bourne. Kofi should be higher on the card.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

this is really good raw and we still have that awesome punk cena match


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Here comes the hat guy, and the dude from I love New York.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WGTT


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ this theme music.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

TJTheGr81 said:


> When this whole thing finally explodes and Trips gets physically involved, its gonna fuckin' ROCK.


I can't wait


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey! Its Not-Nexus-Anymore!


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Team Generic


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

leon79 said:


> It's obvious that Sting sent the text


LMAO! yes! it was sting!!


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Changing the channel


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

I still laugh when McGillicutty comes out to that music.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

It's taken two weeks, and I suddenly love McGillitunga.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

McGillicutty and this fuckin doorag :lmao :lmao

Jerry Lawler. Stop fucking talking. And people bash Cole for burying superstars.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't know why people are saying that promo did nothing. It's good that we don't know who sent the text, keeps us all guessing. Do you people want a predictable storyline? The promo also pushed us further towards HHH heel turn.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

What fucking tools in those two piceses of shit


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

McGillicutty just stiffed Otunga on their armlock. Lol.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Otunga/Gillicutty having that awful generic rap music.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Did Bourne just try to grab Kofi's Jock?*


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

What the fuck are they wearing


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

True King.


----------



## MarkL316 (Jun 28, 2008)

Seriously people are actually complaining about the Punk/HHH/Nash promo!? That was awesome! It built the tension between HHH and Punk as well as making the who dunnit even more exciting. It was great. 

Nash leaving? I wonder if he comes back...?


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

McGillicutty with backwards hat LOL


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

The FUCK is Mcgillicutty wearing?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

looks like kofi is laughing at those two


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

why are these two still employed?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Does Mcgillicutty think wearing his cap backwards makes him edgy or something? :lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Otunga rocking the sunglasses


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> * I hope Steph has a big purse because all the guys on here have their balls in there as well.*


She's attractive what do you expect? I come from a hick town that barely has any attractive women.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Ahhh, Nash does use Just for Men, but its the mustache and beard product.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

What on Earth is wrong with you people? We all know that Devon sent the text!!!!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

LMAO! Otunga and McGillicutty compared to the Bushwhackers!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow, just bury the tag champs again King.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

King running down the tag champs. I love it. Love it so much.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha, King burying the tag team champions!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Okay, Tazz never namechecked the Bushwackers while burying McGillcutty and Otunga. Lawler wins this round.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Seriously? :lmao
> It's not my fault that they're having an obvious off night.


Not just tonight. You've bitched ever since Punk's first shoot promo. It's all you do.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

king on mcgillitunga is like cole on DB.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Wait. Is Lawler seriously burying the tag champs? I don't even like them, but DAMN.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn, Lawler's rightfully burying McGillitunga!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Pie-Eating-Contest said:


> Punk is one of the top mic-workers in the business right now, but he didn't show it during that segment. HHH carried that whole promo. Everything else seemed forced. Nash was terrible and Punk was off (until he laid the insult on Stephanie).


Exactly.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

This is the only time I love King. He is absolutely right about how they havent done anything interesting.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

A plain fitted, sunglasses, and a plain zip up hoodie? MY GAWD, these two are the definition of bland


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

King just buried the tag champs :lmao


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Lawler seems pretty upset that the tag champs suck ass.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Triple H has changed, he used to be a man. Now he's a McMahon.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

Pie-Eating-Contest said:


> Punk is one of the top mic-workers in the business right now, but he didn't show it during that segment. HHH carried that whole promo. Everything else seemed forced. Nash was terrible and Punk was off (until he laid the insult on Stephanie).


.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Incredibly Hawt said:


> lol @ this theme music.


I know


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

King burying the champions :lmao


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

If Kofi and Bourne become a tag team, what about Kourne?


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

David Ontunga is God. Haters gonna hate. The Sunglasses and the unzipped hoodie says it all, along with that badass entrance music.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Did CM punk forget about these two? Could have use some back up you know?


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

Joe Herring, his bloodline is perfection. BUT THIS IS ALL HE GETS? I MEAN COME ON. What the fuck is a McGillicutty. Some cartoon character on a show designed for four year olds!?...OH WAIT~!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Berbarito said:


> God. Nash looks like death and moves even worse.


Which means he's better than half the WWE roster, legitimately. 

Genesis of McGillicutty just told the crowd what was up


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

NikkiSixx said:


> Wait. Is Lawler seriously burying the tag champs? I don't even like them, but DAMN.


I'm surprised Lawler wasn't told to stfu for burying them last week.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

cindel25 said:


> Did CM punk forget about these two? Could have use some back up you know?


The only thing these guys did was discredit Punk. These guys need a plane ticket back down to FCW, or maybe unemployment.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

cindel25 said:


> Did CM punk forget about these two? Could have use some back up you know?


Hopefully, he'll have better backup coming really soon.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

McGillicutty is a GOD of charisma. Bow to the Genesis, bitches.


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

How did King bury the tag champs? I missed it.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Considering whom Otunga is married to I'm surprised he is a jobber tag teamer no one cares about.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Punk v Cena is gonna be so boring. Care more about promos than I do matches, nowadays.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> If Kofi and Bourne become a tag team, what about Kourne?



I like it and come out to Freak on a Leash!!!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Can there be a more boring tag team than Otunga/McGuillicutty?


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Incredibly Hawt said:


> lol @ this theme music.


Feel the Power!


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

The Raw GM sent the text.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

These 2nd/3rd generation guys always have wicked dropkicks.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

they have had one 5 star and 4 star match lol it could be great match this match pretty good so far nice intensity


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

almost nameless lmao, ok king finally said something entertaining, -


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao why is he yelling at jerry?


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

STFU Mr. Unperfect. Get these belts off these tools.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Uh, Lawler you do that shit every week!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

"YOU LIKE THAT JERRY?" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh God, I know where this is going now. 

Jerry Lawler is going to feud with Otungacutty, find a partner, and win the tag titles.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

King calling them nameless <3


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Haha Joe Hennig called out Lawler. That was actually kinda cool.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

fpalm Lawler tries to put over the champions and ends up burying them AGAIN. GET HIM THE FUCK OFF COMMENTARY


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

MM on Kings ass. I like it.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

Haha, McGillicutty yelling at King for the bury.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The Master of Time said:


> Joe Herring, his bloodline is perfection. BUT THIS IS ALL HE GETS? I MEAN COME ON. What the fuck is a McGillicutty. Some cartoon character on a show designed for four year olds!?...OH WAIT~!


lol, this made me laugh for some reason.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

mcgilly seems to be tryin so hard...like that one white guy that hangs out with a group of blacks, he always acts the 'blackest' of them all - or tries to anyway. but looks ridiculous in the process


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

They deserve to get buried. They suck.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Anarchy™ said:


> Does Mcgillicutty think wearing his cap backwards makes him edgy or something? :lmao


He thinks it has magical charisma giving powers.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> King just buried the tag champs :lmao


He's still doing it. heheheh


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

cindel25 said:


> Did CM punk forget about these two? Could have use some back up you know?


That was last month.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Just re-package McGillicutty plz


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

This match is borng the hell out of me.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BERRY THEM JERRY, BERRY THEM.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

COME ON BOURNE!!!


----------



## ICastNoShadows (Jun 23, 2011)

Bourne To Be Kings


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Lol at that exchange.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Is _Lawler_ shooting?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

AIR BOURNE!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

YES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

Calling it now, Cena hhh nash xpac form new version of NwO! screw punk!


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Fuck yes


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

YES!


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

THANK GOD.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Mr. Future Endeavors.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Thank God...now send Otunga and McGillicutty to FCW and off of my TV.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Bourne finally wins a Title.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank god team of Ginuwine and Big Ben aren't the tag champs anymore.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

NEW TAG CHAMPS YES!!! LOL AT JRS BOTCH


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

New champs


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*FINALLY, NEW CHAMPS!!!*


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

wow is all i can say


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

new champions r u srs bro


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

NEW CHAMPS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

NEW CHAMPS!!! GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR FUTURE ENDEAVORS OTUNGA!


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

The new champions are boring too.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lmao lets celebrate winning titles that doesn't have a division.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Now, bring in the Kings to demolish them.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

man evan srsly gets such great height


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Evan Bourne with his first championship


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

YES!!!!! BOURNE GETS HIS FIRST TITLE!!! YAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## thegr81117 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice pop


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

OMGG I was wrong. Came out apart, left tag team champs!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

nice, they could be a good highflyiner team, if kept together longterm


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

NEW TAG TEAM PENNY HOLDERS! BAH GAWD!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Finally some decent champs LOL


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Evan Bourne/Kofi Kingston are a tag team for two episodes and are champions. What a resume.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Crowd going crazy for Bourne.

King buries the former tag champs. The new ones will be pushed and put over.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

YEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!! Finall the Genesis of Shit have lost.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

fuck yeah bourne won
another member of my wff superstars picks up a victory 
woohoo


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

THANK THE GOOD LORD!!!!!!!!!!!

IT'S OVER!!!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Those belts are so ugly. They look like big pennies.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Thank fuck those two or no longer champions.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Key to tonight's awesome Raw: Punk (obviously) 

we are on punk overload with all the promos and he's in the ME?? this is amazing

the Ziggler/Swagger shit is dope as well.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

MMN said:


> Not just tonight. You've bitched ever since Punk's first shoot promo. It's all you do.


Nope. I distinctly remember saying that I think he's done better. I thought he did a really, really good job but I didn't think it was great. It got the job done but it wasn't the greatest promo ever like some of you said on here.I also remember saying that I didn't marked like the rest of you on here because Punk is just a)recycling old ROH material and b) his promos right now are basically posts from this forum. Obviously you would get your panties twisted because "zomg Punk is talking to usss!!!!". If me not sharing those sentiments means that I'm bitching then so be it.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Otunga and McG just got future endeavored.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I hope Otunga and McGillinobody fuck them up.

Hahaha.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Hopefully this means the Kings of Wrestling are coming soon.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Thank god team of Ginuwine and Big Ben aren't the tag champs anymore.


I wish I could give you infinite rep.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

Finalllyyyyy


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

new tag team champs! this at least, is much better than Otunga and McGillicutty.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

didn't like the match 

"Lets see where the tag team division goes"
Really JR ? :lmao


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I love Kofi when he's outside the ring just jumping all excited and shit.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

kofi on my fantasy team lol major points.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

They're really pushing that something is going to happen with the tag division. Some new teams are obviously going to be brought in.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

From this moment....this very moment on....right now....as we speak this moment....we have NEW Tag Team Champs!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So a Tag Team that has only been together a week are now the tag team champions...couldn't they at least have built this feud up to Night of Champions? 

At least my prediction of Lawler feuding with NotNexusAnymore over the tag titles was wrong. Phew!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm very happy Evan Bourne finally won a championship. Definitely a fan of the guy.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Very cool for Kofi and Evan, now make some good contenders.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I thought the KoW were gonna come from the crowd for a sec


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> I hope Otunga and McGillinobody fuck them up.
> 
> Hahaha.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_WWE_Tag_Team_Champions


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Can't believe it took this long for Bourne to win a title. Even if it doesn't mean much, the little fella deserves it.

And now it's time to bring in KOW.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, I hope this turns out well for Kofi. Grats Bourne.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I can't believe that Lawler buried Otunga/McGillicutty.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Tag division can go nowhere but up


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I would have marked for KoW showing up and attacking them


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Bourne deserves a title, he's insane.

Otunga and McGillicuty on their way to unemployment now.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Okay so who's next to hold the titles?

Jinder Mahal & Great Khali?
The Usos?

or will Otungacutty win them back?

Seriously bring in the new tag teams already


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

might get this OMG dvd


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

'OMG top 50 incidents'
I said Holy Shit not omg


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

CM Punk vs John Cena the biggest Main Event in Raw history? 

Come on JR.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> Bourne finally wins a Title.


With the way his career has been gingI didn't think I ever see him win a title of any kind.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

God that fall from Shane was such a New Jack moment.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Awesome looking DVD


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Sooooo, how long until Otungacutty are released?


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

It looks like copper, not gold.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

U know damn well kofi is like oh great another tag championship with this guy


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Mae Young is still a fucking champion for taking that bump.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

honestly the best part about this is now i dont have to watch kofi in 1 on 1 matches, bourne will make the tag title matches watchable -


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Why does JR keep calling Kofi "Corey"?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Nope. I distinctly remember saying that I think he's done better. I thought he did a really, really good job but I didn't think it was great. It got the job done but it wasn't the greatest promo ever like some of you said on here.I also remember saying that I didn't marked like the rest of you on here because Punk is just a)recycling old ROH material and b) his promos right now are basically posts from this forum. Obviously you would get your panties twisted because "zomg Punk is talking to usss!!!!". If me not sharing those sentiments means that I'm bitching then so be it.


You just like to bitch in order to be different. If everyone else was saying it was terrible you would be the one saying how great it is.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

OMG WWE DVD WTF LOL


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

New champs! Bout time.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

good stuff calling miz and truth forming a team to face them


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

OMG? What a shit name for a WWE DVD.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

that is great to see i really have liked raw tonight wwe just feels rejuvinated and punk is taking up three segments and has been awesome so far congrates kofi and bourne


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

The era of Kourne has begun!


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Bourne deserved that! That OMG Dvd looks pretty good.


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

Just got in from work, what did i miss?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

I hope that was a sign of resurrecting the tag division.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Now hopefully McGillicutty & Otunga get pushed back down the ladder. I'm sorry, but they're boring as hell. In fact, I think boring is a tame word here.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Otunga/McGuillicutty back to jobber heel land.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Near™ said:


> CM Punk vs John Cena the biggest Main Event in Raw history?
> 
> Come on JR.


JR said it was the biggest main even for Raw in years. He is right.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Gresty said:


> 'OMG top 50 incidents'
> I said Holy Shit not omg


I said holy fuck not holy shit.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

dvd looks quite good
i'd ave thought shane on wcw would be the most shocking moment


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Biggest swerve tonight: MMN heel turn on Amber.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Undertaker throwing Mankind off the cage in 98 should legit be the #1 moment. Anything else is WRONG, even Shane on the WCW set saying he bought them. That bump was the mother of all bumps, and never has a crowd gave a standing ovation for a guy losing a match like they gave to Mick Foley for that. 

Seriously, if that isn't #1, the entire DVD sucks. (actually, Owen Hart's death being #1 perhaps, but I question if they would include that. Fans didn't find out til later he died, so the moment itself is dilluded a bit)


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This RAW has been pretty boring. 
It hasn't sucked, but it hasn't kept my interest much.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Miz moment next?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> I can't believe that Lawler buried Otunga/McGillicutty.


Its a reset for the tag titles. Wash away the green losers no one cares about and hype up exicting midcard acts that pop the crowd.


----------



## MarkL316 (Jun 28, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Nope. I distinctly remember saying that I think he's done better. I thought he did a really, really good job but I didn't think it was great. It got the job done but it wasn't the greatest promo ever like some of you said on here.I also remember saying that I didn't marked like the rest of you on here because Punk is just a)recycling old ROH material and b) his promos right now are basically posts from this forum. Obviously you would get your panties twisted because "zomg Punk is talking to usss!!!!". If me not sharing those sentiments means that I'm bitching then so be it.


So what would you like him to say? It doesn't matter what HHH thinks or 'poopy'? Some people just love to complain!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Svart said:


> Now hopefully McGillicutty & Otunga get pushed back down the ladder. I'm sorry, but they're boring as hell. In fact, I think boring is a tame word here.


McGillicutty should just be re-packaged for what he is, Curt Hennig's son. Otunga, he can go to developmental for all I care.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

RKO696 said:


> Why does JR keep calling Kofi "Corey"?


Somebody say my name?


----------



## fiftyonepercent (Apr 13, 2010)

Choke2Death said:


> I said holy fuck not holy shit.


holy fucking shit...


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

I just cannot believe it. 

Gold they are holding? More like copper. lawlslx.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Was anyone else waiting for a heel KoW to come out and lay a beat down in a big way? Instead we had JR and King hinting at a resurrected tag team division, but they can't do that without bringing in at least one credible team.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Xapury said:


> Miz moment next?


This time he'll turn face by plugging Quiznos instead of Subway.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

lmfao props to whoever just coined 'Kourne'


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

MMN said:


> You just like to bitch in order to be different. If everyone else was saying it was terrible you would be the one saying how great it is.


Nope. You're wrong again. 0-3. Try again with another assumption as to why I'm not on the dick riding train.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

Lol at JTTS Liverpool facing Jobber Exeter.


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Team Kourne!


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

Buckley said:


> JR said it was the biggest main even for Raw in years. He is right.


Well I am glad he didn't say history, but that is still debatable in regards to exactly what how many 'years' that statement implied.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

450 splash JR? 

fucking idiot


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Gah, Evan is just adorable. How can you _not_ like him? His joy over winning has become so rare in wrestling, he's like a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

cmon JR its the shooting star not 450


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

450 Splash? LOLwut JR?


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

The 450 splash? What the shit?


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Soulaxe said:


> Just got in from work, what did i miss?


- ADR/Punk/Cena promo, Cena/Punk for the #1 contendership at Night of Champions tonight.
- Riley beat Swagger while he was distracted by Vickie/Ziggler
- Nash/HHH/Punk promo, Nash punches Punk.
- Triple H tells Nash to leave the arena and Nash replies that Hunter's changed.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Lol @ 450 splash


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

that is Evan's first tittle right?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

JR botch >.>


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

JR on top of his game yet again.. 450 splash looked nice there


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol, JR calling the SSP/AirBourne the 450 splash.


----------



## Double K (Jun 9, 2011)

Svart said:


> Now hopefully McGillicutty & Otunga get pushed back down the ladder. I'm sorry, but they're boring as hell. In fact, I think boring is a tame word here.


Like Bourne & Kingston are any better. LMFAO!

I hope Otunga and McGillicutty will break up because it's holding McGillicutty down.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The pop is trouble in paradise. And it's not a 450, it's a shooting star press JR.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

WWWYKI


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ZACK FUCKING RYDER


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Kofi promo + Ryder? 

YES!!!!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

LOL WTF IS THIS


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

No riot tonight!!


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Zack Ryder....and Bateman?!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Woo, we're all so fucking friendly and happy! Fucking woo!


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Ryder and Bateman!!!!


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Bateman isn't a heel then, ok


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol nice we get post match interview

oldschool style


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

ZACK RYDER ON RAW!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Lol Evan Bourne is the best...


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Titus O'Who?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Mr. Throat Cancer

Car Accident? SWERVE


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Carlito????


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

DubC said:


> that is Evan's first tittle right?


Yes.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

RYDER LMFAO


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Definatly building up the tag division with that segment.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

car accident? WTF?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Kevin Nash pulling a Matt Hardy


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

oh for fuck sake.....


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

:lmao Ryder popping up whenever somebody wins a title

:lmao at Laurinaitis running down the corridor

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao Ryder milking the FUCK out of his TV time.

CAR CRASH~


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Triple H, you idiot.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WTF


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

evan LOL - " yaa ha hahaha "


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

bme said:


> - ADR/Punk/Cena promo, Cena/Punk for the #1 contendership at Night of Champions tonight.
> - Riley beat Swagger while he was distracted by Vickie/Ziggler
> - Nash/HHH/Punk promo, Nash punches Punk.
> - Triple H tells Nash to leave the arena and Nash replies that Hunter's changed.


Thanks


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

WHAT
THE
FUCK

this is great lololol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Look at the jobbers celebrating with Bourne and Kofi.

And there's the setup for Nash/Johnny Ace to interfere.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Punk is going to get screwed.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Johhny Ace is about to fuck some shit uppppppppppppp.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Zach!! Wtf why they cut to Triple h?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Uh Oh...

Johnny Freakin' Ace. He's the conspirator.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

I love having overarching stories in wrestling!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Pussy Monster Sr about to get his swerve rolling. :lmao


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

AW SON OF A BITCH! It was Funkman!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Nash in a car crash


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Too soon for a car crash angle?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Punk is SO getting screwed tonight. Nash hurt, my ass.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

clever way to get HHH out of the building :-D


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

FUNKMAN! Is clearly lying, and is up to no good.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Johnny Ace Trolling!!!!!!!!!!!
IT WAS HIM FO SHO! 
THIS IS ABOUT TO GET GOOOOOOOD!!!


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

Rikishi did it


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol @ this. Car accident?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Past few weeks? 

They've had 2 matches??? Did I miss something? 

And now we know who sent the text. Johnny Ace


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Nash in an accident? Oh dear this just keeps getting better.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Well, now we know that it was either Johnnie Ace or Steph that sent the text.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

John Laryngitis and Steph behind this whole thing.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Who was that big black guy?


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

No Nash NOOOO!


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Kevin Nash accident ohh shit!!!


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

Ummm, whaaaat?


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

John faked the accident, to get HHH out of the building so Nash can interfere in the main event.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

Nash in a car accident, regardless if it is true in regards to kayfabe I wasn't expecting something like that.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nash faking being in a car accident, thats a real man.


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

John Laryngitis


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Bet you Kevin Nash hit a tree....


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

HHH is innocent and Funkhauser is the mastermind behind all the attacks


Incoming Waltman, Road Dogg and Billy Gunn attack


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Damn, a champagne celebration for winning the tag titles? When was the last time so much emphasis was put on them?

8/22/11 = new era for TT division.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

This Nash/Punk/HHH thing keeps getting more intriguing. Something huge is gonna go down in the main-event.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> Why does JR keep calling Kofi "Corey"?


After that one guest host called him Kofi Johnson I started calling him that as a joke. I called him that so much that now I frequently do it inadvertently.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Nash to attack Punk with Haitch gone.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Ryder's on Raw

WOO WOO WOO!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Funkman & Nash to screw Punk


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

God damn it. Mr. Future Endeavor is gonna screw Punk


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Johnny Ace is gonna snake things up


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

wow this looks serious


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

JR has been botching a bit with the move calling. Now Nash in a car accident? Looks like they are bringing drama back to TV. Wouldn't be surprised if this was a swerve.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Oh my god, it's true








_


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

HHH vs Future Endeavor for company control?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Shit like Kevin Nash in a card accident is the reason why I'm glad the Attitude Era is over.

Jesus Christ WWE it's not 1999 anymore. These car accident angles are so corny now. They were corny 15 years ago, still are today.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

kevin nash in a accident days after matt hardy was? LOL


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Nash in an accident and Trips gone? X-Pac anyone?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

THE 450 SPLASH!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Ditcka said:


> HHH is innocent and Funkhauser is the mastermind behind all the attacks
> 
> 
> Incoming Waltman, Road Dogg and Billy Gunn attack


This.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

i_know_who_i_am™ said:


> _Oh my god, it's true
> 
> 
> 
> ...


big sexy


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

so has this raw been epic so far?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Is the car accident the way of writing off Nash?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Kevin Nash in a car accident???


----------



## Irish Curse (Jul 19, 2011)

Ace!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Ditcka said:


> HHH is innocent and Funkhauser is the mastermind behind all the attacks
> 
> 
> Incoming Waltman, Road Dogg and Billy Gunn attack


lol at funkman outsmarting HHH.. this just sounds crazy.. It obviously is HHH.. they dont call him "The Game" for no reason.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

I got a feel Waltman, Road Dogg and Billy Gunn will beat down on cena and punk doing the main event.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Mr. Laryngitis is telling LIEZ!


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

Headliner said:


> JR has been botching a bit with the move calling. Now Nash in a car accident? Looks like they are bringing drama back to TV. Wouldn't be surprised if this was a swerve.


I have to agree, it is definitely going to be some type of swerve.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, all those years in TNA, and now this. Nash just can't escape car crash television.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol at these facts


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

i_know_who_i_am™ said:


> _Oh my god, it's true
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know they made someone wash out their hair coloring in the hospital!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SANTINO

MIZ & TRUTH


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

THANK YOU MIZ AND TRUTH!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Wat is up with the random Cena song during that .. nevermind


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Not this clown

Edit: ahaha get in miz


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

We finally get Santino on Raw and it's a sneak attack


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LMAO, Miz and Truth beating down this jackass.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Who the hell cares about twitter and facebook followers?


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

YES! Miz and R-Truth team up!!!


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh, thank god for Miz and Truth


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Please tell me someone made the joke about Nash being in hospital because he tore his quad...


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

MIZ, FINALLY


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Miz and R Truth a team??

I love it


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Another new tag team?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

THE CONSPIRACY TEAM!!!!!!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

good pop for santino

i would actually love a santino/truth feud


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

The Rock is catching up on Cena in facebook fans.

The Rock >>>>>>> Dog crap >>>>>> Cena

MIZ AND TROOF!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks like Miz aint turning face just yet


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Miz and R-Truth attacking Santino?!? WTF?!? :side:


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuck yeah! Beat the shit out of Santino, Truth~


----------



## shady6121 (Jul 26, 2011)

.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

santino BURIED lol


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Evan Bourne / Kofi vs. Miz / R.Truth?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Miz & Truth next tag team champions


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

What's up Miz? Not advertising for Subway this week huh.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Miz and R Truth!

Looks like they really are building up the tag team division.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow miz and truth again!


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Fuck, I always forget how over Santino is.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

What the hell...


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

MIZ AND TRUTH! The best tag team ever? I think it may be.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

SANTINO JUST GOT GOT.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Miz-Truth


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

The Awesome Truth


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Koslov to run in for the safe.....oh wait.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

Miz and R-Truth, WBTT? WORLDS BEST TAG TEAM


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Santino just got got


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

TrueMiz...that's an odd pairing to say the least.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

yes a new stable


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Truth has a mic, YES.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

It's about time Rtruth!!!!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Santino just got GOT


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

I love R-Truth, hes awesome

Don't start the whats


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I fucking love R-Truth


----------



## shady6121 (Jul 26, 2011)

.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

I LOVE TRUTH SO MUCH


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

If the Miz start hanging around Truth more i might start being a fan of his


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Kofi and Bourne just there so R-Truth and Miz can take the titles from faces.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Don't start the what!!! LoL


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

They are trying to revive the tag division Sweet!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> Who the hell cares about twitter and facebook followers?


The second guy in the top left corner of your sig does.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Santino just got GOT.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

UP IN HERE


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

I know I'm late on this and all but I cant believe they put a make shift tag team win the belts lol


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

UP IN HERE, UP IN HERE!!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Up in here
Up in here!


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

QUE?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Truth is just feeding the trolls.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

OMG! Nash is in the hospital, Kelly Kelly is pregnant and doesn't know who the father is and the Dimera's are plotting revenge against the Brady's!

Find out what happens on the next WWE Superstars Of Our Lives!


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Jesus fucking Christ, this crowd! Stop the goddamn 'what' chants!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Yall gonna make me lose my mind"

Up in here...Up in here.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

DMX!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Kofi & Evan's next challengers. The Miz & Truth


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"...Up in here! Up in here!"

...Truth started it.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

WHAT WHAT!


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

I was just about to say where are r truth and the miz


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

UP IN HERE, UP IN HERE.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The conspiracy table :lmao.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

i live in Brewster NY


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

THEY SIT AROUND THE CONSPIRACY TABLE.... AND THEY CONSPIRE! LOL


----------



## shady6121 (Jul 26, 2011)

.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

The C-O-N-Spiracy Table


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

"They all sit around the conspiracy table and.............conspire!"

LOL


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

lol conspiracy table

Truth you main evented 3 ppvs, in a 2 year span


----------



## vanmunde (Dec 11, 2008)

I'll go in to detail later, but this has been just awful so far. There has been virtually nothing enjoyable about any of this.

EDIT: OK, R-Truth and The Miz have been pretty good in this segment.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

R-Truth is a legend!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Maybe they are going to form a tag team.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Truth really works well with the stupid what chants


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

now truth and miz part of this awesome storyline can this get any better


----------



## Tree Of WOAH! (Nov 22, 2009)

Team Conspiracy!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

lol Miz's hair.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

best promo of the night


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_LMAO!!!!!!!!_


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

ducks ftw


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Amber B said:


> DMX!


At least im not the only guy who thought of him :lmao


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Imagine Booker T and R-Truth on commentary?


----------



## Instant Karma (Jun 14, 2007)

Miz deserves so much better than being in a tag team or a stable or whatever this is. Oh well.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Miz just owned the crowd.


----------



## TNAWCW4LYF (Jan 31, 2010)

its so obvious who sent the text, it was vince russo. kevin nash is still employed by TNA and summerslam was the start of a TNA invasion of wwe, the next person to come and attack cm punk will be Mr. Wrestling 3 who will be revelead as Vince Russo, and he will lead Aj styles, Devon and Shannon Moore against the entire wwe roster.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Miz and R-Truth have the crowd's full attention.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Heat Magnets. I love it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Miz needs Coral.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol how pissed they're getting

these two are gold


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

AWESOMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:lmao you sound like a bunch of ducks


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuck yeah, Miz! He shut the crowd up.


----------



## shady6121 (Jul 26, 2011)

.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

You sound like a bunch of ducks! :lmao


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

LOL THE MIZ IS AWESOME.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

This team is going to provide fantastic television. :lmao


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Is the car accident the way of writing off Nash?


If they do, I'll legit stop watching because Kevin Nash is one of the three most enjoyable people in the WWE currently, and I really hope that this is an angle with Laurinitis somehow. 

The Miz
CM Punk
Kevin Nash

That's the WWE right now.


----------



## WWEEsky (Apr 6, 2011)

i fucking love The Miz


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

stone cold u created such a monster


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Miz & Truth...telling them to stop saying "What" is just going to make them want to do it.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

THIS IS GREAT!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

These guys are great. :lmao


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

TRU DAT


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Miz killing off the crowd..

Miz's hair looks messed up tonight. Haha.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

wtf rofl


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

WHAT


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

this pairing is class.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

You sound like a bunch of ducks!!!! SHUT UP!!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

My lovely wrestlingforum friends, this RAW has been so epic I am wondering what's going on. Miz and R-Truth along with the previous segments, oh. my. god.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome Promo


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

monster reaction for these two


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Best promo of the night


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm really liking these two as a team


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes Miz, you are average, deal with it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TNAWCW4LYF said:


> its so obvious who sent the text, it was vince russo. kevin nash is still employed by TNA and summerslam was the start of a TNA invasion of wwe, the next person to come and attack cm punk will be Mr. Wrestling 3 who will be revelead as Vince Russo, and he will lead Aj styles, Devon and Shannon Moore against the entire wwe roster.


Devon? I dont think anyone wants to mess with him.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

RyanPelley said:


> Miz just owned the crowd.


No kidding. 

This promo is great and the heat is absolutely lovely.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is hilarious.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Y'all gon make me go all out... UP IN HERE! UP IN HERE!
Y'all gon make me act a FOOL! Up in here... up in here!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Miz & Truth owning this crowd.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Miz and Truth=Great i love it


----------



## shady6121 (Jul 26, 2011)

.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

does that fat guy in the front have tyson kidd hair?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Miz and RTurth rule so much.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

For The Win said:


> best promo of the night


Easily!
These two are absolutely amazing and awesome together!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And Miz/Truth wake up the crowd.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

love the canada remarks!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This would be an enjoyable tag team.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Marking out!!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao

I can't believe I'm going to say this... Great promo.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

This promo is great interaction with the crowd


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Miz & Truth are awesome.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Uh Miz, Santino had like a fucking winning streak last year.


----------



## HeelHeat420 (Jun 18, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Miz & Truth...telling them to stop saying "What" is just going to make them want to do it.


Very good buddy lol


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

This is freaking amazing.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Miz is mad


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm not a fan of the Miz's, but him teaming with R-Truth is gonna be *HILARIOUS!!!*


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

wait a minute, Santino won a match on RAW last year


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

What happened to R Truth not being able to leave the United States?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Quit being a poorman's Jericho, Miz.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

this is fucking awesome.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

These guys are rocking it. They need a feud!!!!!!! Tag titles match at Noc?


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Man this has been a good RAW.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

These two are awesome.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

SPIDAZ


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

screw those spiders


----------



## shady6121 (Jul 26, 2011)

.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

"In over five years.."

I marked out for that. Miz is one of thee best on the mic there is. I just wish he put on good matches.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

I love this!!! I really do!


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Sting sent the text message. I saw his silhouette in Nash's mustache.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

We gon' squish it. :lmao
I fucking love him.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

"WE GON SQUISH IT!" :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Truth hates SPIDERS


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

SPIDAZ


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Spider got GOT


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao this promo is GODLY


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

this is awesome


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

YOU SOUND LIKE A BUNCH OF DUCKS - haha. 

The Miz is such a natural. If he was let loose on the mic just like Punk, I really think he could hang with Punk and I'm completely serious. He's fricking awesome.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

heh spiders weaving their little webs...good correlation by troof


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

These two are amazing together.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

DEM SPIDERS ABOUT TA GET SQUASHED!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

This reminds me of Rated RKO coming together.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

at HIAC: Punk, Cena, Del Rio, Miz, Truth, and Morrison in an armageddon cell match. Some mix of those, could see it as a four way


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow. AMAZING PROMO


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm loving this Miz/Truth duo


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Austin, I swear to God I will never forgive you for starting the "What" chants.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I think I like this Truth better than before, and The Miz has been gold since day 1


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

_Promo of the year_


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

where's Chris Jericho..my reason to watch this shit?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Truth's new theme sucks

:lmao u suck


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

That was fucking epic. Dare I say Miz and R-Truth are the most effective heels in the WWE?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao omg


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

What a great segment.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

ahahahahaha.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao and now this crazy nig is rapping.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

What an amazing promo. 

You suck you suck that's what's up!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

YOU SUCK NOW THATS WHATS UP LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

LOL. Miz dancing!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

This rap is amazing!


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

how can ppl hate on truths new music, its bad ass


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

You suck you suck thats whats up


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

THE TWO MAN CONSPIRACY TRIP!!!!!


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

HAHA that was fucking awesome! You suck, You Suck. ANNND that whats up!


----------



## thegr81117 (Aug 9, 2011)

Simply amazing


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

This is amazing.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

im rolling here....this is gold


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Good God... R-Truth is awesome... and so is The Miz.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

R Truth has music again lol!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL You SUCK!!! Truth rapping with Miz on the side!!! :lmao !!!!


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

'You Suck, You Suck, That's What's Up!"


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh shit, Truth is rapping again!!!

:lmao


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol i swear people have been wanting truth to do this with his theme for years


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

The Miz and R-Truth working together? I think I just came.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

I just jizzed in my pants. Best promo in a while.


----------



## korndogg123 (Feb 27, 2005)

What the hell are they doing?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao This is AWESOME "You Suck!"


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol at them going along with the song


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow... amazing...


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Fucking. Epic.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

OMFG LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Amazing promo. This RAW truly has been epic!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

They are so off-beat. :lmao


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm LOVIN' this pairing!!!!!!!! This is gonna be gold!!!!! My two favorites finally got together!


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

I love those two, should definitely be tag champs


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This keeps getting better and better... I'm rolling. OH MY GOD.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Man I like this Miz/Truth team already!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

DANG IT CAMERA MAN!

That double stomp from the both of them would have been a GREAT gif if they would have been zoomed out.
This song is hilarious!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Truth's new theme has potential now.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

when will this single be on Itunes???


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Thats actually the best thing thats happened on the show


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

moment of the night, easily.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Why did they make him rap again?? His rap song was for his face character.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

That segment was amazing. Truth and Miz just stole the show.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I loved that segment but I hope Miz stays relevant because I hope he is back in the title picture soon.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

I fucking loved that!!


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

WWE just stumbled upon FUCKING GOLD with these two.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I liked Miz playing Joe C to Truth's Kid Rock.

I am also very white.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

LMFAO!~!!!!!!!!! THAT WAS THE BEST PROMO i HAVE EVER SEEN


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

The Awesome Truth = GOLD.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh the WWE is stepping up....The Miz is my ninja...And R Truth....two great mic workers together...oh man


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Whoever thought of that segment deserves a raise.


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Miz and Truth the most epic thing ever


----------



## joshman82 (Feb 1, 2010)

ya know, i cant stand k kwikk but...that was pretty good...he kind of ditched the psycho act and got right to the point and made it look real. im impressed...maybe he'll win me over...MAYBE..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Truly Awesome has to be the team name. HAS TO.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

TripleG said:


> Miz & Truth...telling them to stop saying "What" is just going to make them want to do it.


That's the point though. They want crowd interaction.


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

The Miz and R-Truth working together? I just came.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice way to get the "You suck" over with the crowd. Everytime his music hits it'll be Kurt Angle style crowd reaction!


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

phenomenal segment with miz and truth
they killed it

new age outlaw-esque only as heels


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

The Miz is some guy's ninja apparently..ok tyhen


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Forum Error due to that segment ahaha


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Truth's and Miz's rap databased errored the forum XD


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Epic promo


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Glad miz didnt start rappin that would have sucked!!!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

:lmao

Miz/Truth FTW.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Great segment. Truth actually made me chuckle quite a few times.

Miz/Truth v. Bourne/Kingston obviously.


----------



## Psycho Sid (Sep 11, 2007)

Aww shit, Lil Jimmy flow!!!!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Get those two a feud and now.



> new age outlaw-esque only as heels


Very apt comparsion.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL Miz and Troof crashing the forums!!! 8*D


----------



## THEBIGMAN212 (Aug 4, 2011)

LOL, YOU SUCK! YOU SUCK! THAT'S WHAT'S UP!


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Now THAT was a promo, and the reaction from the crowd was great. Miz and Truth do it again.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Joseph29 said:


> Why did they make him rap again?? His rap song was for his face character.


I don't think they "made" him do anything. I think the Crack just kicked in.

Miz= Best Hypeman *EVER!!!*


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

stfu about the promo. Been reading this shit for like 5 pages


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Miz and Truth were hilarious.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

THAT was the best promo I have ever seen i dont give a Fuck


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So now can we say this raw has been epic?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

absolutely amazing


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Truly Awesome has to be the team name. HAS TO.


RAWesome?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

KuritaDavion said:


> Truly Awesome has to be the team name. HAS TO.


THE TWO MAN CONSPIRACY TRIP!!!!!


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

That song at the end was brilliant too. Absolutely brilliant. Push these two men immediately.


----------



## Double K (Jun 9, 2011)

Awesome segment but ruined by the overused ''What?'' chants. Fucking ridiculous.


----------



## HHHForever (Jul 19, 2011)

Miz and Truth's segment was great. LOL when Miz said that the crowd sounded like ducks


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

That crashed the forum. Good, it was f'n incredible.


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

the sun tan superman! it's been a while since Ive heard that!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

That's how to get an audiences attention. Take notes Del Rio.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Rudely interrupting their rap... that's rude of the directors! Let them complete it before showing us backstage footage!

The conspiracy continues!


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

Right, expecting some kind of Laurinaitis interference in this match...


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Truth will be saying "You suck" at the crowd and the crowd will be replying with a "You suck" of their own.

Gonna be epic!


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

That segment was fucking epic these two are hilarious.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

The only thing that would've beenperfect is if the miz would've tore into the oilers. Oilers suck!


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Hoping this tops the previous segment which was awesome.

Hoping something good happens, probably will with mr throat cancer there


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

parry316 said:


> Thats actually the best thing thats happened on the show


Best segment of the past 4 RAW's imo, including Punk and Nash last week. 

So.......who screws over Punk tonight? Who does John boy send to the ring to fuck Punk over? 

I'm hopeful it is Scott Hall......oh look lol rio is ringside. Terrible.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Like I said before, Punk coming out three times is overkill. They could of easily cut one out, or had him on the titantron.

Miz & Truth=highlight of the show.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Funny as hell. I can't believe I just enjoyed an R-Truth segment. Dare I say, I'm becoming a fan?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ah, Mr. Laryngitis is here.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh look! the no-heat champion.

you know who gets heat? everybody else that tries to get it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Swerve is the word.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

looks like this match will get a lot of time. Ace is out there so it is fishy time.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

and the fix is in....


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Was a very good shooter/insider but not overboard promo, basically speaking what most rational people would think. They seem to be hitting a lot of points IWC would rally behind, even the commentators taking shots about the programming/roster, TNA needs to take notes how this is done well.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

GeorgeCostanza said:


> phenomenal segment with miz and truth
> they killed it
> 
> new age outlaw-esque only as heels


New Age Outlaws started out as heels.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Fucking. Epic.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

PJ Awesome said:


> stfu about the promo. Been reading this shit for like 5 pages


oh shit talking about the show on a message board for ppl to talk about the show, GOOD HEAVENS NO!


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

DAMN RAW has been good tonight! Glad I stuck around to watch!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOOK IN MY EYES!!!!

Punk time!


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

cena vs punk gonna be awesome


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

CULT OF PERSONALITYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

I can't lie. That Miz/Truth segment was gold. :lmao


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Crowd's getting tired from all the yelling.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Alberto should be on commentary


----------



## Vics1971 (Jun 28, 2011)

I knew it!!

That was fucking awesome!!!


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Cena will be winning this unfortunatly.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Well the match is getting a good 30 minutes, so somethings gonna happen or it's gonna be 20 plus minutes long, which I doubt as they save those for PPV's.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Hope they get a tag title run ala Jerishow.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"ITS CLOBBERIN TIIIIME!"


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Clobberin time, it never gets old.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Double K said:


> Awesome segment but ruined by the overused ''What?'' chants. Fucking ridiculous.


I can't stand them. Those chants got to Nash during his promo.


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

Crowd better not be wore out from all the WHATing


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

no pop for punk.. and ppl say adr doesn;t get reaction


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

This is going to be good...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

187 pages - it's time for a murder! Who's going to get got?


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

get ready for JJJJEJEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNN CEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNAAAAAAAAAAA!! SOOOO ANOYING! FUCK


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

be nice if Cena got got before he came out


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

LET'S GO PUNK!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank God Cole didnt go overboard tonight.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

he been out three times what you expect lmao still got great pops great raw so far end it with an amazing match and epic ending and we got ourselves an epic raw


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

justin roberts, fuck off...


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Johnny and Del Rio ringside... god.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

What's with Cena always saying random crap into the camera?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I like how after the first promo, now more people are on Punk's side. Cena got less of a pop than he did before. This should be a great match.


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN CEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Roberts put even more into that one than he usually does. Yikes.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

holy fuck justin Roberts


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

This has been a near perfect RAW for this day and age! Time for an epic ME


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

It's a little strange how this crowd is so Pro-Punk, but not really Anti-Cena.


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

I wonder if Josh Matthews knows the IWC hates the way he announces Cena's name.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Jyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarn Ceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeenaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar apparently.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN CEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The man who can't keep away from the World Title scene, John Cena.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

FUCK JUSTIN ROBERTS


----------



## Double K (Jun 9, 2011)

Fruity pebbles spotted


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

So it's going to be tag team turmoil at Night of Champions.

Kofi & Bourne (Champions) vs. Otungacutty vs. The Uso's vs. Mahal & Khali vs. The Awesome Truth

Why do I get the feeling that X-Pac (Sean Waltman) is going to interfere?


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

this is a major main event.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Alberto del Rio said:


> *no pop for punk.. and ppl say adr doesn;t get reaction*


He may have. Doesn't change the fact that ADR still gets nothing.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DubC said:


> Thank God Cole didnt go overboard tonight.


Hope that continues for Smackdown because as bad as it's been on RAW it's been 10 times as worse on Fridays.


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

KnowYourRole said:


> I wonder if Josh Matthews knows the IWC hates the way he announces Cena's name.


Definitely not josh matthews


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I really wish I had some idea what things Cena keeps saying to the camera before he goes to the ring. It would be lovely to hear, I'm sure.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

idk why punk cant come out 2nd. he gets bigger reactions than cena


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

:lmao Del Rio is my pappy sign :lmao


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

THROW IT BACK


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

THROW IT BACK!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lmao the crowd owns for throwing the shirt back.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

They threw Cena's shirt back! :lmao


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

KnowYourRole said:


> I wonder if Josh Matthews knows the IWC hates the way he announces Cena's name.


Doubtful, considering it's Justin Roberts who's the ring announcer fpalm


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

FN LOLOLOL


----------



## shady6121 (Jul 26, 2011)

.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

threw cena's shirt back at him lol


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Haha they threw his shirt back twice....ahahahaha


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

They threw it back! :lmao fuck yes!


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

LOVE IT


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

LOL @ Cena


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Wonder why Johnny has to sit at ringside? Hmmmmmm


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

DubC said:


> Thank God Cole didnt go overboard tonight.


Agreed, hopefully he stays that way.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

ROFL


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

T-shirt thrown back, lol.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The throwing back of the shirt made my night.


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

E C DUB E C DUB! The crowd tossing the shirt back was great.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Those two together will bring many epic moments on RAW!

I'm pissed that the camera man didn't get both of them stomping at the same time when Troof mentioned squashing spiders!!!
Would have been such an epic gif!

THEY'RE THROWING HIS SHIRT BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lmao :lmao :lmao
Epic crowd!


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

Alberto del Rio said:


> no pop for punk.. and ppl say adr doesn;t get reaction


Third time the crowd seeing him. Biggest pop for wrestlers are usually their first appearance.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

ECW WAY TO THROW THAT SHIT BACK!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

KnowYourRole said:


> I wonder if Josh Matthews knows the IWC hates the way he announces Cena's name.


If wonder if Josh Matthews knows he's not the Ring Announcer, Justin Roberts is.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

They threw the sirt back now thats funny


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

tossed the shirt back! Great.


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

Lmao @ the shirt being thrown back twice!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"No superstar in WWE history draws the emotion out of a crowd like Cena." Yeeeeeeah, nice lie.... Just stop trying to put him over so hard.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Rio is pimp! Yelling "throw it back" at cena's shirt


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Classic, throwing the shirt back. Reminds me of One Night Stand '06.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Shades of ONS right dere!


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

No way this match just ends in a regular pinfall no chance.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

I wish the crowd kept throwin' that shit back in the ring!!! I love it when they do that!


----------



## shady6121 (Jul 26, 2011)

.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Lawler is a fucking idiot. Sick of his piss poor commentary.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Someone make a Gif of that please LOL


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Someone tell the King to SHUT THE FUCK UP!


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Lol they tossed it back..


----------



## Double K (Jun 9, 2011)

Why does CM Punk have the MITB attire?


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Damn King is gonna make me beat the FUCK out of him


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Punk mouthed "they didn't throw mine back"


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

What the fuck?! GET LAWLER OFF COMMENTARY! NOW NOW NOW NOW NOW fpalm


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

5 time? I guess they're counting the Undisputed win as a separate championship.


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

fans throwing Cena shirt back. Haven't seen that since ONS '06. :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Alberto del Rio said:


> no pop for punk.. and ppl say adr doesn;t get reaction


ADR doesn't, and Punk got the biggest pop of the night at the beginning of the show... and his pop was decent enough during his entrance for his match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy fuck Punk is a 5 time World Champion? Considering it's twice as easy to win the World title, I'm not surprised. Title reigns mean shit now.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm digging Lawyer heeling it up on commentary


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

MACHINE GUN PUNK


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Surprised the forum didn't crash when they threw Cena's shirt back.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

are they saying "let's go whoever" ?


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Still laughing at ADR shouting "Throw it back!" and the fans doing it. That guy is awesome!


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Kevin Nash will cost Punk the match and John Laurinaitis is behind the text.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Punk a FIVE time World Champion?

I count WHC 2008
2009
2009 again

Then 2011 WWE Champion. I miss something?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What are they chanting???
"Let's go...."


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Rickey said:


> Man I like this Miz/Truth team already!


Me too.:agree:


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

What they are chantin?


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Canadian Crowds (L)


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

"Let's go Oilers" chants. Random as fuck.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

HE COUNTERED IT


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Throwing the shirt back lol. Punk reversed 5 knuckle sweet.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena should do the "U CAN'T C ME" to the fans that chant he sucks, lol.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

These two have great chemistry together.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

What did Cena say into the crowd just then?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh fuck Lawler. "We are in Bizarro Land" as an excuse for Cena getting booed. Except for the fact that Cena gets booed almost everywhere, including his home state.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

best bulldog in the business.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

King taking Cole's role.


----------



## Total Package (Mar 27, 2010)

So last week King buries the tag champs and this week he buries the tag champs and CM Punk. How does he still have a job?


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

you treacherous commercial!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I could honestly watch Cena and Punk wrestle each other all day, tbh.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Xapury said:


> What they are chantin?



LETS GO OILERS , there nhl team


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

Jerry Lawler is the fucking biggest bitch ever!!! Fuck u lawler suck Cena's dick some more


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

King is such a Cena lover. I sure he was pissed when people were throwing Cena's shirt back at him


----------



## shady6121 (Jul 26, 2011)

.


----------



## Soulaxe (Oct 2, 2007)

nukeinyourhair said:


> These two have great chemistry together.


I was just thinking this as well


----------



## Double K (Jun 9, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> What the fuck?! GET LAWLER OFF COMMENTARY! NOW NOW NOW NOW NOW fpalm


Lawler is the worst commentator ever.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> 5 time? I guess they're counting the Undisputed win as a separate championship.


It's not listed like that on Wikipedia. It's likely they're counting the ECW title. JR said Swagger was a 2x World Champ & he only won the World Heavyweight Title once.


----------



## Coke Wave (Dec 10, 2008)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Punk a FIVE time World Champion?
> 
> I count WHC 2008
> 2009
> ...


2011 Undisputed WWE Champion

Edit: Thats what it seems at least. Unless they are counting the ECW title.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Total Package said:


> So last week King buries the tag champs and this week he buries the tag champs and CM Punk. How does he still have a job?


This


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Canada is bizarro land because they don't like Cena.

Ok King.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

The crowd is really into this, as always with these two. Great fucking chemistry.


----------



## BigRedMachine2000 (Jul 23, 2011)

Jr is the only sensible commentator


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Punk a FIVE time World Champion?
> 
> I count WHC 2008
> 2009
> ...


ECW, I guess.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Punk a FIVE time World Champion?
> 
> I count WHC 2008
> 2009
> ...


ECW Champion in 07


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Btw, they were chanting "Let's go Punker!"


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

King needs to be shot


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Oh fuck Lawler. "We are in Bizarro Land" as an excuse for Cena getting booed. Except for the fact that Cena gets booed almost everywhere, including his home state.



Their in Canada, brah. Everyone acknowledges it as 'bizarro land'.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

hey i hate lawler as much as the next guy, but saying hes burying ppl and should shut up? lol is it still real to all u dammit?


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Total Package said:


> So last week King buries the tag champs and this week he buries the tag champs and CM Punk. How does he still have a job?


What makes him worse is him worshiping the shitty divas like Kelly Kelly. Guy sucks. Replace him with Booka.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Coke Wave said:


> 2011 Undisputed WWE Champion


That is supposed to count as a seperate title?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Funny that they threw the T-Shirt back.

Especially since Cena was getting cheered pretty damn loudly.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Punk a FIVE time World Champion?
> 
> I count WHC 2008
> 2009
> ...


They're counting his win at Summerslam

Both WWE championships were unified that night.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Btw, they were chanting "Let's go Punker!"


They were chanting "Lets go Oilers!" fpalm


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Btw, they were chanting "Let's go Punker!"


"let's go Oilers!" you can see the fans holding up their Oiler's jerseys


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

Coke Wave said:


> 2011 Undisputed WWE Champion
> 
> Edit: Thats what it seems at least. Unless they are counting the ECW title.


Perhaps! I wonder.


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Damn one good match on raw again KHAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!! KHAANNNNNNNN!!!!


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

Sphynxx said:


> Kevin Nash will cost Punk the match and John Laurinaitis is behind the text.


Yep!! Nash and Johnny concocted this last week when they spoke in "private". They succeeded in getting Trips out of the building, and now Nash is free to come down the ramp and wreck havoc, costing Punk the match.


----------



## East (Jun 7, 2010)

Jesus Christ. Fire Lawler now, he is absolutely shit. Cole and Ross have jelled really well tonight though, thankfully.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

These guys could probably wrestle eachother every day for a year and it wouldn't get boring. King is an absolute fucking tool of a man.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Total Package said:


> So last week King buries the tag champs and this week he buries the tag champs and CM Punk. How does he still have a job?


you think he just says whatever he wants?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Get Cole and Lawler off commentary and bring in Stanford or Matthews. J.R. calling by himself is good as well.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Btw, they were chanting "Let's go Punker!"


No.

They were chanting "Let's go Oilers".


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hammertron said:


> hey i hate lawler as much as the next guy, but saying hes burying ppl and should shut up? lol is it still real to all u dammit?


Considering how nearly everyone on this forum gets on Cole for doing it (and rightfully so), Lawler shouldn't be any different.


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

Punk is officially a 3-time World Heavyweight Champion and a 2-time WWE champion, if you count the undisputed one differently from his first title.

And I can watch Punk/Cena matches all day long, they work so fucking well together.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Alberto del Rio said:


> ECW Champion in 07


ECW Championship doesn't count.


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

You know what's weird? They just started advertising this as SUPER SMACKDOWN WITH RAW SUPERSTARS this week..

They've been advertising the smackdown here in wichita (where its at) for months now and no mention of this ever.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

Damn one good match on raw again KHAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!! KHAANNNNNNNN!!!! two actually and the segments have been very good tonight especially miz and truth great raw so far


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

JR is including the ECW reign.....fuck that means Matt Hardy is a former world champ


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Didn't realize Funkman was at ringside


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Is Punk now the first person in the WWE area to win the WWE title, World Title and ECW title?


----------



## Double K (Jun 9, 2011)

Total Package said:


> So last week King buries the tag champs and this week he buries the tag champs and CM Punk. How does he still have a job?


Lol, this. And the sad thing is, I don't see Kofi ''Entertainment'' Kingston and Evan ''Excitement'' Bourne making a bigger impact than Otunga and Hennig.
I hate Lawler with passion.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

"IM FLYING" HAHAHAHHAAA


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

"I'm Flying!" Punk xD


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

WWE should really have "Johnny Ace" brand-name condoms out there.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Punk saying, "I'm flyin'"


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

LOL CM Punk Then 'I'm Flying'


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm FLYING!!!!!!


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Did punk say "im flying" as he jumped?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lawler just tries too damn hard to convince the viewers to cheer Cena and boo everyone else. It's pathetic, contradictory, and usually makes no sense.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I have some fond memories of Lawler, but he brings absolutely zero to the table at this point. I use the tuning out skills I've obtained from dealing with girlfriends over the years to ignore him without muting the television.


----------



## fuggenwaggles (May 23, 2011)

ahahaha did punk just yell "i'm flying?" :lmao


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

IM FLYING!!


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

I'M FLYING!!!!!

It's the little things that make Punk so entertaining.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

who will screw over punk?
c'mon Scott Hall......


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

cross face


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Crossface!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

CROSSFACE! COLE MENTIONED IT!


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Fuck Jerry honestly easier to beat!! Fuck you jerry


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

"I'M FLYING!!!!"


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

King, you fucking dumbass!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice springboard!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

coupla nice counters rite der


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Did Lawler just say Punk is "easy to beat" 
Moron....get off now!


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

what a match. Six stars.

CROSS FACE


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Is Punk now the first person in the WWE area to win the WWE title, World Title and ECW title?


I think Kane might have been the first


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

crossface??? now I really can't stand Cena


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

In King's defense, he's been saying Canada is Bizarro land since the Attitude Era.

I can recall him saying it at Canadian Stampede back in 1997.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Crossface in Edmunton Alberta!! Oh that's gonna cause some headlines.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

What the fuck Lawler! saying Del Rio would choose Punk cause he's easier to beat? Just fuck off Lawler!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Cole just called it the crossface.
Didn't think we'd hear that again.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Jerry's fucking annoying.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

crossface in edmonton


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

That submission move looks so familiar....if I could just remember who did that....the name escapes me, as if WWE has it erased it from the history books...


----------



## Tokyo4Life (Sep 29, 2008)

Say it its the crippler cross face


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Does Cena look super motivated working with Punk or what? Awesome stuff here.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Cena doing some hellish things earlier. I approve.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

SUPER FUCKING CENA


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Punk easier to beta than Cena.

King *facepalm*

Get the lipstick out King to kiss Cena's buttocks.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

BOO HES COPYING CHRIS BENOIT!!!!!111!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Crossface


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

fuggenwaggles said:


> ahahaha did punk just yell "i'm flying?" :lmao


Yeah, that was great. :agree:


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Pfft.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

He recovered because he's Superman JR.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Supercena....activate.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Meh finisher kickouts are overdone.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Alberto del Rio said:


> no pop for punk.. and ppl say adr doesn;t get reaction


It was his 3rd entrance of the night. Of course the crowd isn't going to jump out of their panties.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lawler is worse than Cole. 

Yeah, That's right. I said it. Again.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

I didn't even notice the crossface until reading the forum. Damn WTF Cena. Chris Benoit to screw Cena?


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Edmonton has been impressive as a crowd tonight... Almost as impressive as Truth/Miz!


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

people need to stop kicking out of the GTS. IT killeringest move in the wwe.


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

MACHO MAN! OHHHHH YEAAAAH!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Is Punk now the first person in the WWE area to win the WWE title, World Title and ECW title?


Kane was.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

wow that must hurt...


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Does Cena look super motivated working with Punk or what? Awesome stuff here.


Meltzer said that Cena is very happy working with Punk since he knows how talented he is.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

UGH CENA

SCREW YOU CENA YOU MOVED AWAY FROM MACHO MAN ELBOW!!!!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

UGH CENA

SCREW YOU CENA YOU MOVED AWAY FROM MACHO MAN ELBOW!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Is Punk now the first person in the WWE area to win the WWE title, World Title and ECW title?


Big Show, I think?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Punk kicks out now


----------



## thegame2432 (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm a huge fan of how punk does the macho man elbow


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Big Show, I think?


Yup, Big Show was the first.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

X-Static said:


> I think Kane might have been the first


Big Show? Perhaps.

Also CM Punk should not miss a top rope move. He is too smart of a wrestler to miss a high risk move, damnit.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Punk is fucking killing Cena. God damn!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice knee by Punk.


OnToTheNextOne said:


> I didn't even notice the crossface until reading the forum. Damn WTF Cena. Chris Benoit to screw Cena?


Benoit's hometown. If a crew guy played his theme it would be ultimate trolling. (they would be fired too)


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Why would the ref make Punk break that hold?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sweet move.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I love Canadian crowds


----------



## bawkz (Mar 15, 2010)

thegame2432 said:


> I'm a huge fan of how punk does the macho man elbow


Agreed. Every time he does it, I smile.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

nice jump...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya Punk sure looks like he's easy to beat don't he Lawler?...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Fantastic Match!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

angry kickout - think he may have really tagged cena with that knee


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Amber B said:


> Big Show, I think?


Big Show hasn't won the World Title since he joined WWE. He's been WWE & ECW champ.


----------



## Red Gate (Apr 8, 2011)

I am loving this match along with the CM Punk/John Cena rivalry.!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ahhhhh man this is great.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Putting on a very good match again.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Cent and Punk definitely put some good matches on.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Kane was the first to hold both WWE, World, & ECW titles.

Big Show was the first to win the WWE, *WCW*, & ECW titles.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Anybody get the feeling it's going to be Punk AND Cena vs. Del Rio @ NOC?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

What a fucking MATCH!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The whole crowd jumped on that one


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

that knee was legit


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

another great match between cena and punk


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

This match is awesome.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

what an amazing match like these two are amazing together


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

the difference between wwe and ufc is that in the ufc those elbows would have killed somebody but in the wwe the person kicks out at a quick two-count. ITS STILL REAL TO ME DAMNIT.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Honestly hate jerry fat ass lawler... VERY Good match


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

I think this match has had better ring work than either of the PPVs


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Good match so far.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Nice knee by Punk.Benoit's hometown. If a crew guy played his theme it would be ultimate trolling. (they would be fired too)


I would laugh.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

That knee Cena got hit with legit hurt. A lot. Damn.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

It's going to be a Triple Threat at ppv, obviously.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Fuck I kinda want a 3 way at NOC, the match would be fantastic.


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Nice running knee there by Punk. Surprised they said anything about Chris Benoit. I mean it's the crossface but it's a move that Benoit made famous in the WWE.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

notorious_187 said:


> Kane was.


Holy fuck I forgot about that guy. Considering how useless and unimportant he is.


Amber B said:


> Big Show, I think?


If you count the World title lineage to WCW/NWA right?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

When did the WWE become an Indy Company with all of these kickouts of finishers?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Great match


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

Punk is gonna elevate to Superman status soon if he keeps kicking out of finishers lol


----------



## corkymccorkell (Jan 19, 2010)

busaiku knee! nice!


----------



## Amarru (Jul 3, 2011)

Good Match, with GREAT CROWD.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Jeeze, another GREAT match by these two.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That was sick!!!!!!


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

great match.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

knock out of the night right there for punk. #ufc.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

GTS coming!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Nap time!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

FAKED IT!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERVE.


----------



## natey2k4 (Feb 3, 2011)

Holy fuck is Jerry Lawler a terrible announcer. I can't take. He brings NOTHHING to the table. EVER.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

NASH


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

F U Nash.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

NO WAY! HE WAS IN A CAR CRASH! (we all called this one lol)


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Johnny Ace and Nash swerve. Punk screwed.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

Swerve indeed.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

WOW!!!!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Predictable.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

how suprising....... yawn


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Not Cena again!!!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow I'm raging.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Eh....anti-climatic ending.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And there's Nash to screw Punk.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

FUCK OFF


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm surprised they let Cena win like that?

Also, Nash is horrid.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Beat his ass Del Rio!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Shitty way to end a good match.


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

Meh, predictable finish.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

The IWC isnt going to like that.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

cena takes advantage of a distracted opponent?
hmm


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

TOWEL OF DOOM to Cena!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Son of a BITCH.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Predictable ending is predictable. 
But still a GREAT GREAT match!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Punk screwed. But Cena isn't going to get his match. SO EVERYONE CAN CALM DOWN


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

I thought someone was going to run in there when Nash was walking down. Thats too bad.


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

what the fuck man not cena in the title match again


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Well that was sort of abrupt.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Funkman getting involved.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

come on now, we all knew it was coming...


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Funkman protecting his golden boy.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Johnny..


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, damn, I was wrong. Fuck, Cena vs. Del Rio, I don't know if I going to look forward to that match honestly.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Del Rio building heat for the Lil Jimmies back in the USA.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Trips spoiled the ending with his freudian slip in the beginning promo... sigh


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

They're not going to let Cena get away with this....

I hope not.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Well that was a clean finish, Cena.

You fucking hypocrite.


----------



## theREIGN™ (Apr 23, 2011)

So we get Alberto Del Rio vs. John Cena and CM Punk vs. Kevin Nash at Night of Champions? That's a title themed show, but is every match a title match, or will we get Punk/Nash? Del Rio's character is really starting to take off this past week out of nowhere. Never expected his title run to start off like that. Dude has been intense in the ring.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I wish Del Rio would keep fucking him up


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

HHH must be off his "game" to fall for the fake messaege of Nash in a car accident.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ the ADR beat down


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Tell me that's not all that's gonna happen with Punk.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

do it again


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cena deserves every bit of this, though, tbh.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

DO IT AGAIN! :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I never understood in wrestling why heels all of a sudden become stupid when they turn face. :lmao


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Surprised Cena took advantage of the distraction lol.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> They're not going to let Cena get away with this....
> 
> I hope not.


They wont. HHH is going to be pissed that Nash disobeyed him and lied.


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

Off-air pretty early tonight.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

LET THE HATING.. COMMENCE!


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Totally gonna stretch this storyline out it seems, alright RAW though imo.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok so Nash was never hurt, came back for some reason, and HHH doesn't know? hmm.....

Wonder what they're gonna do....lot of ways this could play out....

This is more confusing than the plot to Assassins Creed....


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Great match but shitty ending to an otherwise great RAW. Sets up well for next week though.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Duh, the Canadian crowd was chanting "USA" at the end of RAW.

fpalm


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

This shit is gold.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Cena may not get his match afterall...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

A Canadian chanting USA, I cannot.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Pretty bad ending. Would have rather had Nash beatdown on Punk.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

make you want more next week and see how punk fights back and triple h vs punk great raw tonight and great final match


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Shitty ending. Super Cena should have activated his batteries here. And big lol @ Alberto del Rio having a lack of boos even after beating the kid's hero.


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

RIP Punk & Cena feud......it was fun while it lasted. Hope Punk stays in the title picture


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Lol at the guy at the end. A man in Canada chanting "USA! USA!" at a Mexican.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Good raw 7/10


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cena didn't want to win dirty at MITB but he doesn't mind doing it tonight? :lmao
I'm not mad, the last 40 mins of RAW was absolutely fantastic!


----------



## shady6121 (Jul 26, 2011)

.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

USA chant in Canada lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They really can't keep Cena out a WWE title match. I mean, fuck.

Calling it now, Steph and Johnny Ace set up Triple H to go to the hospital for Nash to come back. Oh, and since Punk mentioned that Steph might of been the one to send the text, I wonder if it wasn't her. Maybe they'll have HBK as the one that sent it instead.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Saw the kevin nash thing coming and I approve the ass whooping del rio just handed cena


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

all in all... said:


> come on now, we all knew it was coming...


exactly


----------



## Jacob_07 (Jun 22, 2011)

Triple h is going to call this match a wash, due to Nash being a distraction, and announce that there will be a triple threat match at NOC


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That's it? Why would Nash get Triple H out of the building, then really do nothing to Punk himself?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I still think we're getting a triple threat at NOC. Trips to come out next week and say Nash shouldn't have been there to cost Punk the match (and probably rip into Johnny Ace) and say the match at NOC will be a triple threat......hopefully.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Seems like we did not get all our answers.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

the storyline got some awesomeness tonight and it will continue punk triple h and nash is the main storyline still great raw 8/10 for me


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Good Raw, cant wait for next week.


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

good match.. predicted the outcome.. lets see where this punk/nash/hhh storyline goes


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Cena just surpassed himself in terms of hypocrisy. 

False advertising.. no questions were answered.. but 2 good matches.. and 1 nice promo.. nice episode.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Did King just say he's never seen anything like this before? It was a generic beat down.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

It was obvious that Punk wasn't going over Cena 3 times in a row, I was a bit surprised that Cena won the match that way though not caring about Nash distracting Punk.

Oh and Del Rio FTW!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Can't wait for next week to see this all unravel more.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Hell of a Raw!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Thank gawd for the THE TWO MAN CONSPIRACY TRIP!!!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Cena/Punk just know how to bring it. Great match. I wish the 'screwing' of Punk hadn't been on the mic. Cena should have been unaware, unless of course, Cena going to turn heel down the line.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Cena deserved that ass kicking.


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Johnny Ace should be receiving a pedigree fairly soon I guess


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

In Cena's defense, Punk was coming at him at the time when Cena won so. It was either act fast or risk defeat.

But then again.

WHY IS A POSSIBLE CANADIAN CHANTING USA AT A MEXICAN GUY?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Fun Raw to watch but I don't really care that much for the results. I'm not as excited about Nash as I thought I would. Miz/Truth was epic but it was sort of a forgettable Raw as a whole.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Next week John Cena will be back with eye pokes, low blows and back rakes :gun:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Synyster626 said:


> RIP Punk & Cena feud......it was fun while it lasted. Hope Punk stays in the title picture


Nah, hes fighting Nash in what I expect will be one for the ages:lmao


----------



## Son Of Muta (May 24, 2011)

Solid Raw, better than last weeks cause of storyline build at least. 7/10


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Bunch of fucking crap. Fuck Cena!


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

cena has been killing by beloved wwe for the last 6 years, get him the fuck off by television, hypocrite, untalented, and SUCKS!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Eh, the Del Rio/Cena match is whatever but if they find a way to implement Punk in the match then I muster up enough to care. Right now I don't give a fuck about the match honestly.


----------



## lestervai (Apr 12, 2011)

no bret appearances?


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

shady6121 said:


> wtf just happened? how the hell was this raw epic/historical? I mean it was a good raw, but far from epic.


Far from it. They do this, give a little, just so we stay tuned, then they give a little, just to get their ratings up for football season. It will be the same thing every monday night. The only thing real epic about it was the Truth Miz promo, and Nash and HHH in the ring.


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

The storytelling is predictable, but it's wrestling, and as long as that's what we get, I can't complain.

WWE Monday Night Raw 8/22 Review


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Amazing show,the end was kinda meh...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Epic Raw my ass.

3 nice segments, one positive title change (that wasn't gonna change anyone's life but is good nonetheless) and one great match ruined by an ending that was expected. I'm however surprised that CM Punk didn't lose clean, they are serious in building someone who can hold up to Cena up there at the top.


----------



## Double K (Jun 9, 2011)

It wasn't bad, I loved when Cena got owned by Alberto Del Rio.

The only thing that pissed me off is the new tag team champions -.-


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Theyre doing a good job of not answering any questions whatsoever

This lets Punk slide out of the title picture momentarily for a feud with Nash. Not upset Cena won, Punk was up 2-0 already, but would've preferred a more ambiguous ending


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

It was an ok raw. Truth and Miz were awesome though and the main event was good for tv. del rio aka can't draw aka still gets no reaction sucks as always.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Not quite the "epic" Raw that was promised, but then who didn't see that one coming? Nevertheless, enjoyable throughout.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Great raw
Really happy only bad thing was swagger riley but I didn't pay attention

Or cole just being normal helped a ton


----------



## shotsx (Feb 17, 2011)

Somebody didnt want cena's shirt LOL


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ricezilla said:


> Did King just say he's never seen anything like this before? It was a generic beat down.


They say that stupid crap every single episode of RAW and Smackdown. 
"This is a side of (wrestler's name) that we've NEVER seen before" blah blah blah! 
They try and make EVERY little thing sound historic and awesome by using those terms waaay too much.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Headliner said:


> They really can't keep Cena out a WWE title match. I mean, fuck.


Hopefully they'll keep him out of the title picture soon. I mean, he's already been World Champion 11 times. Trips managed 13 title reigns. Flair obviously had 16 World Title reigns and I don't think anyone should beat that record.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

wwe wants to hook people for future weeks next week going to add more fire to the storyline


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Despite the finish, I think a triple threat at NOC is more likely than Nash wrestling a match with Punk. I actually that the ending was better than Cena taking a beat down, then coming back and taking out Del Rio again to go off the air. Del Rio being booked strongly.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Punk marks need to calm down. Stuff like this used to happen to Austin all the time and I think he did just fine.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lestervai said:


> no bret appearances?


They should of had Hart come out in the opening segment and say that he knows what the clique does and he knows about screwjobs.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Pretty good Raw. Hopefully all this weird interest in the tag titles all of a sudden is the jumpstart to revitalizing the division. Cena's still a complete hypocrite and he doesn't get my sympy, but he and Punk had another excellent match. I still love the pace this big storyline is at though and I'm excited for Raw next week.

And Miz & Truth = Awesome. They're gonna have some great segments in the coming weeks.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm on the Miz and Truth bandwagon. The Punk/Nash/HHH storyline isn't going anywhere at the moment, and Cena doesn't interest me in the title picture. ADR interests me even less than Cena. 

Miz and Truth, I'm looking for you to steal the show every week just like you did this week!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Good RAW. Ending was meh, but what I'd expect. Fantastic Cena/Punk match, no surprise there. And some good promos from Nash/HHH/Punk and Miz/Truth.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

Miz and Truth was the most entertaining thing of this "epic" RAW. Will Cena ever be out of the title picture for more than a week?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Still laughing at Nash saying stuff about 'putting over' Punk. No interest in Punk/Nash matches at all. Been disappointed with him.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

King is getting bad at commentary. And WTZF, no one wants to see Kevin Nash vs. CM Punk. Nash is still getting cheers. he's not a over heel lol


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

That was a good Raw. Glad I could watch it. :-D!


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

I could have predicted this Raw, and where the hell was Stephanie?! Thats one of the main reasons I tuned in, (I dont give a fuck what ya'll gotta say about that) but overall, the Truth Miz promo was the best. Stupid PG Raw with predictability as usual. Nash coming in, distracting Punk? WTF I could have came up with something more crazy than that. And Rio beating off Cena didn't justify shit for me


----------



## Son Of Muta (May 24, 2011)

And what the hell was with Lawler sucking Cenas cock during commentary? JR and Cole were even like wtf :lmao


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

lestervai said:


> no bret appearances?


I am glad. I am so sick of that overrated hack.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

I would like to see Miz and Truth be Tag Champs.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I say Raw was good.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh, wow. I NEVER saw that ending coming.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Somehow, someway, Cena and maybe ADR will be re-inserted back into this whole storyline


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Pretty good RAW tonight. And Johnny Ace revealed himself as the mastermind


----------



## SaveTheWWEplz (Mar 1, 2011)

cena again for the main event at next ppv??????????????????


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I don't know if it was because I was drunk, or I stayed off this negative black hole, or both... but that was a fantastic raw. Great promo by Miz/Truth. Great matches with new tag champs. And great build for both ADR/Cena and Punk/The System. I love the fact taht ADR was actually built properly and teased as a corporate champ which helped build his credibility and Cena was starting to show teases of a turn while Punk was Punk. I am alos interested in how HHH is playing into all this since he seems to be being played at the moment. Still, Truth/Miz and that final match stole the night. Great Raw.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> They say that stupid crap every single episode of RAW and Smackdown.
> "This is a side of (wrestler's name) that we've NEVER seen before" blah blah blah!
> They try and make EVERY little thing sound historic and awesome by using those terms waaay too much.


Yeah Lawler is boring and adds nothing to commentary, WWE should let her go TNA, i heard theres a spot for man in his age in main event scene :gun:


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

I wonder how Miz and Truth will play into this storyline? They did the whole consiracy theme tonight (and the past month) but they have yet to get them involved in this storline.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If WWE thinks that Punk can get a decent match out of Nash...then bless their fucking hearts.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Holy fuck, can John Cena just die already? 

Goddamn motherfucking horseshit.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> Pretty good RAW tonight. And Johnny Ace revealed himself as the mastermind


not to me

I was hopping when he put ADR in the corner he would turn and low blow cena or somethin


----------



## SecondCity (Apr 2, 2008)

...and exactly WHY is predictability bad when it furthers along the storyline, which most of you love to speculate on so much?

Oh that's right, the IWC wants instant gratification for every single fucking thing imaginable.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I am so raging that Nash is facing Punk at NOC while Cena gets ANOTHER title shot.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Son Of Muta said:


> And what the hell was with Lawler sucking Cenas cock during commentary? JR and Cole were even like wtf :lmao


JR's reaction was awesome


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

For those of you whining about Cena in the main event(he didn't win clean BTW hmmm), other than involving CM Punk in the match who else is there? And the ending was obvious but the storyline at least has some legs.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

lestervai said:


> no bret appearances?


There was no reason to bring Bret in for tonight.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Amber B said:


> If WWE thinks that Punk can get a decent match out of Nash...then bless their fucking hearts.


Daniel Bryan wouldn't even be able to.

Predictable finish. I wouldn't be surprised if HHH makes it a triple threat @ NoC.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> If WWE thinks that Punk can get a decent match out of Nash...then bless their fucking hearts.


Punks good, but hes not a fucking sorcerer


----------



## MrTrolololol (Jul 29, 2011)

Punk marks are starting to annoy me on here...jeez shut it and get off his nuts for 2 seconds.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Lets hope Cena losses at NOC.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Amber B said:


> If WWE thinks that Punk can get a decent match out of Nash...then bless their fucking hearts.


I can see it. 

The promo was great, and they're continuing to build the angle perfectly. They're making it real tense, so when Trips/Nash/Punk get their hands on each other it's gonna explode. I don't know about you, but I'm entertained.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Marv95 said:


> For those of you whining about Cena in the main event(he didn't win clean BTW hmmm), other than involving CM Punk in the match who else is there? And the ending was obvious but the storyline at least has some legs.


I agree with you but that is the issue. They're focused so much on the same 3-4 person main event that none of their other talent will ever get to that spot OR be taken seriously enough to stay there.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Love how everyone hates Nash, But complain of a shitty lacking Roster. Hypocrites? Oh FUCK YES


----------



## RAWisWARRR (Jul 19, 2011)

You guys are all fucking nuts...it was a very very good raw

Even though the ending was predictable, it sets up next week perfectly and continues a very intriguing story line


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Tonight just adds to the fact that it's near impossible for me to cheer for Cena.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Amber B said:


> If WWE thinks that Punk can get a decent match out of Nash...then bless their fucking hearts.


Nash can barely walk, there's no way in hell he's gonna put on a good match.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Daniel Bryan wouldn't even be able to.
> 
> Predictable finish. I wouldn't be surprised if HHH makes it a triple threat @ NoC.


Kurt Angle and HBK probably couldn't at this point in Nash's life


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

No Steph appearance. Maybe when they go back to the USA next week she will show up again.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Great raw and the feud between CMPunk and the establishment of the WWE is starting to heat up. I don't understand the complains, Cena beat CMPunk in the most heelish way imaginable and people complain ?? We even had Cena's shirt thrown back at his face for fuck's sake!!!:shocked:

I am really starting to enjoy Raw , i mean a great CMPunk/WWE feud, Cena turning to heel methods, Alberto Del Rio being great as a champ....what's there to complain ?? Who cares if Cena is in the title match , the belt is not why i watch WWE .


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

This has to end with them revealing the so called mastermind actually tried to keep the title away from Truth lool.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

R-Truth and Miz was the most entertaining thing of the night. I laughed my ass off at just about everything they did. :lmao

That was awesome!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

MrTrolololol said:


> Punk marks are starting to annoy me on here...jeez shut it and get off his nuts for 2 seconds.


I feel the same way about Cena marks.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Nash can barely walk, there's no way in hell he's gonna put on a good match.


But Punk is Jesus. I thought you knew.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

Nash is making me not give a fuck about this angle pretty quick. Long term story + Kevin Nash... don't think so.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Anybody notice how Cole didn't go overboard on commentary. Hope he stays that way, since I actually payed attention to the matches and the promos.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

another great raw wwe is really improving alot tag teams rebuilding, woman division rebuilding, punk nash hhh getting awesome truth miz was awesome what more do you want it better than what we got 3 months ago 8/10 raw


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

just because something is predictable does not means its bad. sometimes predictability is good. it means things are making sense in a linear fashion. without some predictability it would just be a bunch of non-sense.


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Nash can barely walk, there's no way in hell he's gonna put on a good match.


If they make it a street fight it could be good.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Good RAW imo. I'm interested to see where this storyline leads to next. Why did Larenitis lure HHH away by pretending Nash was in a car crash? Cena taking advantage of a distracted Punk was a heelish thing to do; does it mean anything? How is Stephanie involved?

Miz and Truth were both great as well, and we finally have talented tag team champs! I also marked out for King for the first time in years: him burying McGuillishitty and Otunga and their lack of personality was great.

Everything else was forgetable, but at least it wasn't mind-numbingly bad like it could've been. Overall, that was a good RAW.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Do you think this storyline will lead up to CM Punk winning the Royal Rumble and having CM Punk vs HHH for the wwe title?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

It was a really good RAW, I really enjoyed it.

But that ending still pissed me off.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Lawler is God-freaking awful.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Thought this was another good RAW. The text storyline moved along somewhat, but not enough to let us know an obvious answer to who sent the text, keeps us guessing which is good. Johnny Ace helps Nash get involved in the Main Event, will be good to see how HHH reacts next week.

Miz/Truth was the highlight of the show, hope they do something with this storyline because they have the ability to involve these two in a great storyline while having a strong Main event storyline for the title.


----------



## Son Of Muta (May 24, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Anybody notice how Cole didn't go overboard on commentary. Hope he stays that way, since I actually payed attention to the matches and the promos.


amen. he even kept the Miz worship to a minimum tonight


----------



## lestervai (Apr 12, 2011)

RKO85 said:


> I am glad. I am so sick of that overrated hack.



oh yeah? maybe you were born late 2000's


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Good RAW. It wasn't epic, as promised, but it was damn good. Good match between ADR/Jomo, Otunga/McGillishitty lost the tag titles, The Awesome Truth became official and owned the show, and another great match between Punk/Cena.

Can't wait to see Trips reaction to being played and the fallout from the ME. And more Awesome Truth.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

I wouldn't say this was really an "epic" RAW.  It was good, but not the best. 

Oh, and I hope Nash isn't planning on wrestling. He won't even make it to the ring and he'll tear his quad. If he manages to make it in to the ring, he'll tear his quad just staring down Punk before the match.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Anybody notice how Cole didn't go overboard on commentary. Hope he stays that way, since I actually payed attention to the matches and the promos.


Lets see if he can stay that way the next time he calls a Daniel Bryan match.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> Pretty good RAW tonight. And Johnny Ace revealed himself as the mastermind


He-hey, no so fast. We do not know that yet. Someone could have feed him the information because they knew it would get HHH out of there. Could have been Vinny or Step.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lucifer34 said:


> I wouldn't say this was really an "epic" RAW.  It was good, but not the best.
> 
> Oh, and I hope Nash isn't planning on wrestling. He won't even make it to the ring and he'll tear his quad. *If he manages to make it in to the ring, he'll tear his quad just staring down Punk before the match.*


Just choked on my gum. :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Lawler is God-freaking awful.


He was actually decent tonight. And he blasted McGuillicutty and Otunga, so he gets a pass from me.

Where was Oscar tonight? I'm sort of surprised he was nowhere to be seen.


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> That's it? Why would Nash get Triple H out of the building, then really do nothing to Punk himself?


He couldn't get down to the ring fast enough for it to seem important.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Lawler is God-freaking awful.


He has been for years.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Finally, Cole is not yelling random crap into the mic all night. The commentary was actually pleasant. He dialed it back and the three man team is working out quite well now.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Kofi/Bourne vs Miz/Truth should be a solid tag feud if that's where this is going.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Joseph29 said:


> Lets see if he can stay that way the next time he calls a Daniel Bryan match.


You got it bro, I want to see a Daniel Bryan match in peace for once.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Even though I didn't like the result of the main event tonight, this whole Punk/Ace/HHH/Cena/Del Rio storyline blows Nexus out of the water.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Nuglet McJunior said:


> If they make it a street fight it could be good.


at least that way the match could actually last 10 mins, but RAW was very good tonight.

Lots of good things, new tag team champs, Miz and Truth promo, Story lines gained some depth more, im happy

nn im out (Y)


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

good show. del rio was booked great on this show.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

What's with the lame quad jokes? Trips tore his quad _twice_.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> good show. del rio was booked great on this show.


So far Del Rio has been booked well as champion period.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Marv95 said:


> What's with the lame quad jokes? Trips tore his quad _twice_.


Yeah but this is Kevin Nash.


----------



## Son Of Muta (May 24, 2011)

Marv95 said:


> What's with the lame quad jokes? Trips tore his quad _twice_.


wasn't those during in ring action?

Nash tore his runing into the ring to deliver a jackknife powerbomb.. :lmao


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm surprised the forum crashed only once tonight.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The Master of Time said:


> the difference between wwe and ufc is that in the ufc those elbows would have killed somebody but in the wwe the person kicks out at a quick two-count. ITS STILL REAL TO ME DAMNIT.


You think THAT is THE difference between UFC and WWE?


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm surprised the forum crashed only once tonight. it crashes like 5 times


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Brye said:


> Kofi/Bourne vs Miz/Truth should be a solid tag feud if that's where this is going.


I'm really hoping to see this. I think the matches would be really good. Kofi/Bourne managed to get a decent match out Otunga/McGillishitty. Not mention the promos would be awesome. I could just see Truth calling Bourne a little jimmy :lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

wwefrank said:


> I'm surprised the forum crashed only once tonight. it crashes like 5 times


It crashed more than once.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

That was a terrible Raw.

- Predictable opening promo, the crowd clearly don't give a shit if Cena gets another title shot.
- Natalya looked hotter than both Eve and Kelly.
- Nash needs to GTFO. No one cared in TNA and no one cares now. 
- Miz and R-truth rapping was the highlight of the night :lmao
- A-Ry continues to suck.
- Bourne wins a title. Meanwhile, the tag team division is non-existant.
- Lawler continues to be a dick. Must be pissed he can't make those fat jokes anymore.
- Good match, terrible finish. Nobody cares about Cena/Del Rio. A triple threat would be much better.
- WWE fail to realise that we're sick of Cena. Absolutely sick. He's staler than a dry turd on the sidewalk. 
- Del Rio somehow being champion is good business... yeah, good luck on that one.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

abrown0718 said:


> I'm really hoping to see this. I think the matches would be really good. Kofi/Bourne managed to get a decent match out Otunga/McGillishitty. Not mention the promos would be awesome. I could just see Truth calling Bourne a little jimmy :lmao


And at least it's something for Kofi to do that isn't jobbing to random people when they need an opponent. Believe this is Bourne's first belt too. (Y)

Ricardo for #1 contender plz.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Kentonbomb said:


> That was a terrible Raw.
> 
> - Predictable opening promo, the crowd clearly don't give a shit if Cena gets another title shot.
> - Natalya looked hotter than both Eve and Kelly.
> ...


Another butthurt Punk mark.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

I have never liked ADR, but I love the guy compared to Cena.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Ricardo is a ninja! I hope we do see him as #1 contender

Hey it's better than Cena!


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Quick thought on Raw:

While the ending of Raw was predictable (but likely necessary), IF the WWE is actually following a logical continuum in the way that Cena is "winning" his matches by compromising his principles and being a hypocrite, then this could be an elaborate heel turn or series of huge contradictions developing in Cena's character.
Hmmmm....


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Brye said:


> And at least it's something for Kofi to do that isn't jobbing to random people when they need an opponent. Believe this is Bourne's first belt too. (Y)
> 
> Ricardo for #1 contender plz.


Yeah, I'm happy for Bourne. He's really deserves it. He's basically gone from low card to a fan favorite.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

That was a terrible Raw.

- Predictable opening promo, the crowd clearly don't give a shit if Cena gets another title shot.
- Natalya looked hotter than both Eve and Kelly.
- Nash needs to GTFO. No one cared in TNA and no one cares now. 
- Miz and R-truth rapping was the highlight of the night 
- A-Ry continues to suck.
- Bourne wins a title. Meanwhile, the tag team division is non-existant.
- Lawler continues to be a dick. Must be pissed he can't make those fat jokes anymore.
- Good match, terrible finish. Nobody cares about Cena/Del Rio. A triple threat would be much better.
- WWE fail to realise that we're sick of Cena. Absolutely sick. He's staler than a dry turd on the sidewalk. 
- Del Rio somehow being champion is good business... yeah, good luck on that one.

i guess we were watching different shows because that was at least decent i thought it was good 7.5/10 to 8 but terrible i dont get that your opinion but


----------



## ZR1 (Apr 29, 2008)

Sucks when you do the most "Make a Wish" wishes for kids and bust your ass only to have your shirt thrown back at you not once but twice... I'm 27 and still like Cena(And CM PUNK), I'd rock the shirt for a night. 

Anyone else here some people right after the CM PUNK chant yell SUCKS?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

> After Raw went off the air, Miz and R-Truth ran out and continued the beatdown on John Cena and CM Punk. Cena and Punk ran them off. Cena and Punk then used Del Rio's white towel and teased Ricardo Rogriguez as a bull, shaking the towel in front of him before they hit their finishes on him.
> 
> Pretty funny stuff. Punk then grandstanded with the fans for awhile, putting on a hat belonging to a guy in the front row, then elbow dropping it. He then held up a "We want CM Punk ice cream bars" sign.
> 
> ...


PWInsider


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

solid raw, but the wrestling seemed a little off for most all the matches tonight...just a little. But man what a crowd, hats off to Edmonton Alberta Canada.

the opening segment with adr, punk and cena seemed off too timing/chemistry wise...i guess it'll take sometime for them to develop some chemistry but I'm sure it'll come along. still entertaining nonetheless.

hhh/nash/punk/ storyline was great again as usual, I figured the Nash accident was a Ruse, but it puts Laurinaitus in the equation. 

the swagger/riley/vickie/ziggler was great again too, the match wasn't all the great but its nice to have riley in there to give fans someone to root for. It reminds me of when rock was champ and angle and hhh were feuding over stephanie. Hopefullly one of the three gets some mic time before NOC.

Kofi and Bourne should reinvigorate the tag team division the wwe really played up them winning the titles I loved it.

and did I mention how great this crowd was? except for "Whating" Kevin Nash they were solid. 

I personally was hoping for Miz and Truth to ruin the mainevent but its not necessary. I hope truth doesn't rap again, however, but I'm glad they're forming a union. Hopefully tonight was them declaring war on the wwe and they don't get stuck feuding with a few people but the entire wwe. 

Raw had some ENERGY tonight.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Most Heat:
> *Vickie Guerrero.
> *The Miz and R Truth.
> *Michael Cole.
> ...


:lmao at ADR not being on the "Most Heat" list.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

> Most Heat:
> *Kevin Nash.


:lmao


----------



## vanmunde (Dec 11, 2008)

Really bad RAW tonight.

Opening segment was painful, and it was largely Punk's fault. It seems like the last two months of Punk toying with the format has rendered him unable to cut a standard heel/face promo. His long awkward pause after Del Rio said that the outcome of SummerSlam was 'destiny' was really uncomfortable and his and Cena's four hundredth game of verbal oneupsmanship officially made them came off like a couple of bickering assholes for the first time. The crowd was code blue like halfway through this and I can't say I blame them.

Del Rio vs. Morrison was serviceable but boring for all of the reasons people have cited Morrison as boring for over the past few weeks.

After two weeks it's official: Nash is a fish out of water in this storyline. First and foremost, both he AND Triple H are just crazy bad actors when delivering dramatic material. Nash doesn't look like he believes a single thing he is saying and doesn't look like he can even be bothered to give a shit. Punk, while better in this segment, was really clumsy when transitioning between "I want answers," and "forget about answers for no reason, I want to fight the guy with the ponytail." Then, of course, when he gets punched he just smirks and sits there. You know. Because he wanted so bad to fight. I think Punk needs to be medicated based on the ridiculous mood swings he displayed in both of his promos tonight.

Nash and Triple H backstage was rough. Nash's delivery of "You've changed man," was so terrible that it practically insists that this is all ultimately revealed as Triple H's master plan. If only to explain how stiff his and his good friend's interactions are.

Tag title match served its point I guess. Lawler is obviously tasked with being the voice of the people regarding the tag division, and by the voice of the people I mean he is tasked with being the quiet voice in the back of the audience's head informing them of a problem only after they have already decided to fix it. 

Anyway, the forced celebration with Kingston and Bourne in the back made it look like there are only seven people employed by this company and none of them had ever met each other before Kingston and Bourne won the tag titles.

The Miz and R-Truth, credit where credit is due, found a way to fit in with the turning of the tide as ushered in by CM Punk. The problem being that everyone else on the show tonight, Punk included, felt like they were up to the same old tricks.

Nash in a car accident was such an incredibly obvious ruse that it placed a lot of weight on the WWE's shoulder to do ANYTHING with it other than exactly what it was blatantly supposed to do. Why did Triple H never call Nash out on his meeting with Laurinaitis last week? Does he not watch his own show?

The Punk/Cena match was good as always. But everyone knew where it was heading well before it got there. Two things about the finish:

a.) If Nash was going to cost Punk the match. Just bust up in the ring and fuck him up. Blind side him and take him out. Having him just stare at Nash like a lobotomy patient completely removes the cunning situational awareness that make his character so dangerous. And once again, he makes no effort to physically confront Nash. Neither does Nash confront him. They have accidentally made it so blatantly obvious these two don't want to fight that they should just end their feud at NOC in a game of Scrabble or some shit and spare them both the exhaustion.

b.) If they were dead set on Nash distracting Punk, either have Cena set upon him immediately or bring some one from the crowd to clobber him. Give people a sense that this thing is bigger than what they are seeing for god sakes. I feel like I'm watching bad TV performed by community theater understudies who can't be bothered to care.

Del Rio beating the piss out of Cena was the right call but still chaos had never seemed so safe.

I'm by no means writing the WWE off for this. It was one RAW, one week in front of a bullshit crowd (which I'm starting to think is almost every crowd.) Just a bad show, nothing more for now.

But man was it a bad show.


----------



## Jacob_07 (Jun 22, 2011)

If somehow cena is behind this Nash angle, leading to a heel turn, he may actually be tolerable.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Son Of Muta said:


> wasn't those during in ring action?
> 
> Nash tore his runing into the ring to deliver a jackknife powerbomb.. :lmao


actually he injured himself running to attack wrestlers standing on the ring apron.
It's was during a 6-man tag, his first match back from another injury.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Buckley said:


> Another butthurt Punk mark.


You're right there. I am butthurt and I am a Punk mark. 

Del Rio and Cena can't hold a candle to Punk in the ring or on the mic. Tell me how it's good business for Cena to have his 105434th title shot while the hottest priority in wrestling is feuding with a 50 year old who hasn't been relevent since 2003? Obviously WWE don't give a shit what the crowd want because the reaction tonight told me that even Cena fans are sick of Cena in the main event.


----------



## illnades (Aug 15, 2011)

Brye said:


> And at least it's something for Kofi to do that isn't jobbing to random people when they need an opponent. Believe this is Bourne's first belt too. (Y)
> 
> Ricardo for #1 contender plz.


This isnt Kofi's first.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Royal Rumble Winner CM Punk vs Elimination Chamber winner Triple H for the WWE title at Wrestlemania28.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

vanmunde said:


> Really bad RAW tonight.
> 
> Opening segment was painful, and it was largely Punk's fault. It seems like the last two months of Punk toying with the format has rendered him unable to cut a standard heel/face promo. His long awkward pause after Del Rio said that the outcome of SummerSlam was 'destiny' was really uncomfortable and his and Cena's four hundredth game of verbal oneupsmanship officially made them came off like a couple of bickering assholes for the first time. The crowd was code blue like halfway through this and I can't say I blame them.
> 
> ...


Bullshit crowd??? what fucking show were you watching?!


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

how anyone think this was a bad raw is beyond me lol


----------



## OML (Feb 14, 2009)

AWesome raw!! Things have been solid for a while now..But now we are seeing not just the main event scene storyline being great but other feuds are developing throughout..

TRULY AWESOME!!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

illnades said:


> This isnt Kofi's first.


I know. 

Dunno if you read it wrong but I was saying that it was a nice plus that it's Bourne's first title.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

Overall Score - 8.0

I thought this week's Raw was very good, with two very strong matches and several interesting storyline developments. Not only that, but WWE finally has a heel on Raw who's dominating and an in-ring threat, which is good (though I still think Del Rio's character has become stale

i agree with this he mid-card seems to be picking up some steam, with a feud developing between Ziggler and Swagger, and a newfound focus on the tag team division with Kingston and Bourne winning the Tag Titles and Miz and Truth joining together. There's still a lot of work to be done in the mid-card, and the Divas were an afterthought again, but I thought it was overall a very nice start tonight.

btw kabraxl what you think of raw tonight


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

wwefrank said:


> That was a terrible Raw.
> 
> - Predictable opening promo, the crowd clearly don't give a shit if Cena gets another title shot.
> - Natalya looked hotter than both Eve and Kelly.
> ...


Wait, was it a bad Raw or a good one? You're saying two completely different things...



vanmunde said:


> Really bad RAW tonight.
> 
> Opening segment was painful, and it was largely Punk's fault. It seems like the last two months of Punk toying with the format has rendered him unable to cut a standard heel/face promo. His long awkward pause after Del Rio said that the outcome of SummerSlam was 'destiny' was really uncomfortable and his and Cena's four hundredth game of verbal oneupsmanship officially made them came off like a couple of bickering assholes for the first time. The crowd was code blue like halfway through this and I can't say I blame them.


Definitely. The opening segment was awkward as hell. Everyone was really off.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice raw. Half bad, half amazing. That's all there is to it. Straight down the middle I say. 

Gotta love that conspiracy is finally running wild brothers.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wwefrank was quoting some negative nancy


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Kentonbomb said:


> You're right there. I am butthurt and I am a Punk mark.
> 
> Del Rio and Cena can't hold a candle to Punk in the ring or on the mic. Tell me how it's good business for Cena to have his 105434th title shot while the hottest priority in wrestling is feuding with a 50 year old who hasn't been relevent since 2003? Obviously WWE don't give a shit what the crowd want because the reaction tonight told me that even Cena fans are sick of Cena in the main event.


How about having Punk struggle to get the title back instead of getting title match after title match ?


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

p862011 said:


> how anyone think this was a bad raw is beyond me lol


people are never happy -- every storyline progressed (with the exception of the divas division) the crowd was hot and we had a title change.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

Wait, was it a bad Raw or a good one? You're saying two completely different things... amber thought was good raw good solid 7.5/10 maybe 8 i just think raw been better than it has been in quite a while just seems like they are considering ways to improve there product and make you watch next week again


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm so much more interested in Punk vs. Nash than Punk vs. ADR. 

WWE is doing this right.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

I didn't watch but I read the results and before anyone bitches CM Punk was buried, he was not, he was protected by having Nash interfere. A burial would be him losing clean and sent back down to the midcard. The Nash/Punk feud is going to build into the whole Triple H thing where hopefully Punk gets put over huge as a face.


----------



## vanmunde (Dec 11, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> Bullshit crowd??? what fucking show were you watching?!


Well, that was actually a bit of an exaggeration. They just seemed confused/bored/bewildered for long stretches during the main storyline-centric promos. Given how bad those promos were, I honestly cannot really blame them.

There was a lot of limping through aborted chants for much of the night. Anytime I can distinctly hear pockets of three or four dudes trying to start various chants out of sync with one another, it does not speak well of the crowd's enthusiasm as a whole.

EDIT: Not that anyone would have motivation to extricate my particular series of opinions on the last few months of shows, but I have been very high on almost everything that happened before tonight. And once again, it was just a really bad show. No doom-saying coming from my direction after this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

wwefrank said:


> Wait, was it a bad Raw or a good one? You're saying two completely different things... amber thought was good raw good solid 7.5/10 maybe 8 i just think raw been better than it has been in quite a while just seems like they are considering ways to improve there product and make you watch next week again


Use the quote button! lol
I asked because you "quoted" someone saying that it was a bad show without really quoting them and just continued writing your own thoughts after it.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

p862011 said:


> how anyone think this was a bad raw is beyond me lol


People are always whining and bitching after every RAW, it's quite sad.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

i think alot of things are working in wwe now tag division improving, storyline are good punk is in the main fued the mid card matches are good alberto is looking real strong as i said wwe is the best it been for a while


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

Use the quote button! lol
I asked because you "quoted" someone saying that it was a bad show without really quoting them and just continued writing your own thoughts after it.

oh sorry amber my bad nah it was good raw wwe feels different and the direction since HHH has come has resulted in some good improvement


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

People who thought raw sucked. Can you write one better please.
Would love to read it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

vanmunde said:


> Well, that was actually a bit of an exaggeration. They just seemed confused/bored/bewildered for long stretches during the main storyline-centric promos. Given how bad those promos were, I honestly cannot really blame them.
> 
> There was a lot of limping through aborted chants for much of the night. Anytime I can distinctly hear pockets of three or four dudes trying to start various chants out of sync with one another, it does not speak well of the crowd's enthusiasm as a whole.
> 
> EDIT: Not that anyone would have motivation to extricate my particular series of opinions on the last few months of shows, but I have been very high on almost everything that happened before tonight. And once again, it was just a really bad show. No doom-saying coming from my direction after this.


No... it showed that people were interested regardless of who they were for. Rio got reactions, Cena got heat, Punk was adored, Nash and HHH pulled reacitons, even Mcgillicutty pulled a reaction! That was a great crowd even if they were sometimes split. They were at least energetic. Who they cheer or boo doesn't matter, just getting up for what's happening is what is important.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

stadw0n306 said:


> People are always whining and bitching after every RAW, it's quite sad.


Yea. Given CM Punks gimmick of calling out uncomfortable backstage truths, having him against the Klique seems pretty genius to me. Punk vs. Nash will be awesome to see unfold. The historical value alone has me marking out. HHH vs. Punk at WM28 would be epic.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Haters of this raw:












Yeah...Because he's that damn cute...that's why. 

So just bring the hate. Bring it all.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Didn't watch RAW, did WWE deliver on their promise of an "epic" episode?


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

SummerLove said:


> Didn't watch RAW, did WWE deliver on their promise of an "epic" episode?


Yes. It was the best raw in quite some time. The Kofi/Bourne win, the Miz/Truth segment, the Punk/HHH/Nash development, all of these could have made the episode decent on their own. But we got all of them in one, making it excellent. Throw in a good Rio v Morrison match and you've got a great epic Raw. The only lacking part was the Divas. But what you gunna do about that? I wish they'd just let Natalia and Beth bring back the women's title and crush the bimbos.


----------



## vanmunde (Dec 11, 2008)

Kabraxal said:


> No... it showed that people were interested regardless of who they were for. Rio got reactions, Cena got heat, Punk was adored, Nash and HHH pulled reacitons, even Mcgillicutty pulled a reaction! That was a great crowd even if they were sometimes split. They were at least energetic. Who they cheer or boo doesn't matter, just getting up for what's happening is what is important.


See, i just didn't perceive it this way. I wasn't hearing limp chants coming from guys in range of microphones, i was hearing them from all over the place. The reason this was possible is because everyone else was quiet.

Anyway, I'm not tryin' to insult anyone with this so I will relent.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

The Miz and R-Truth stole the show.
Other than that, everything progressed nicely (even if the ending was painfully predictable).
ADR is gold. 

I was disappointed in how quickly Punk/Cena turned into a "Finisher Kick Out Fest" once again. I'm quickly getting tired of that approach to booking. There's a line where it stops making the guys involved look like bad asses and starts making the moves look weak... or you start burying the rest of the roster for not being able to kick out of moves that barely stun Cena/Punk. 

Cena also has a tendency to wrestle as though he's already been wrestling for half an hour, not because he's tired, but because it puts both guys in position to start exchanging "big spots" that should need to be set up but don't when Cena is involved.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I did, however watch the opening segment and it was quite dull.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SummerLove said:


> Didn't watch RAW, did WWE deliver on their promise of an "epic" episode?


No, it wasn't epic at all. It wasn't a bad episode but nothing special happened.

Here's the rundown. Del Rio comes out, cuts a promo and gets a lot of heat (you heard me right...), Punk comes out and says he's getting a title match, Cena comes out and says he's getting a title match, Triple H comes out and says they have to fight for it. Morrison comes out to job to Del Rio.

Divas shit.

Riley beats Swagger in hilarious fashion after a Ziggler distraction.

Punk, Triple H and Nash have a segment where Punk wants to fight Nash, Punk and Triple H get in a war of words and Nash hits Punk from the side and they run off.

Bourne and Kofi win the tag titles off the Otunga and McGillicutty ......s.

Miz and Truth beat up Santino on his way to the ring, then cut a terrible promo about their being a conspiracy in WWE and that HHH, Stephanie, Nash, Cena and Punk are somehow all in it together, even though that makes no sense. Then Truth starts with a gay rap dissing the fans.

Johnny Ace tells Triple H Nash has been in a car accident and Triple H needs to go to the hospital.

Punk and Cena have their main event, Jerry Lawler tries to bury Punk on commentary like the fat moron he is, Nash predictably shows up fine, distracts Punk, Cena wins, ADR beats the shit out of Cena and that's it. 

~______~


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

So there is 2 ways we can go about. Be a total pessimist and hate it or role it, troll it and enjoy the storylines progression. 

Don't be a tool of pessimism. Choose wisely.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I liked RAW tonight. Miz/Truth had a fun segment that made the Truth anti-fan in me actually smiling.

Except the main event tonight, the wrestling was weak. That ADR/Morrison match was awkward in my eyes and can I even call that Swagger/Riley match a match?

Punk was on point again this week, especially with that segment with Nash and HHH. You felt it from both Punk and Trips.

Kingston and Bourne getting the Tag titles was the right call as Former New Nexus (FNN I'm calling them from now on since I refuse to spell their combo tag name without fucking up) was going nowhere and was doing nothing spectacular. I love how the Tag Team Division is starting to get some new love from WWE, even if it could be for a short while.

Although we saw a lot of Punk, HHH, and Cena however, tonight the star of RAW was no doubt Alberto Del Rio. His title reign has been great and is playing the rich asshole champion very, VERY well. I think Cena/Del Rio will be a great program for Del Rio. I am loving how, since MITB, that the WWE Championship has been emphasized strongly and people actually give a damn vying to win the title rather than put it on the backburner to render it meaningless. Del Rio is carrying that title till Survivor Series at the least and haters can keep on hating but Del Rio, right now, is the champion and I see great things for him.

Crowd was a bit dissapointing but at least nowhere near Hampton or Indy crowd levels so no real complaints.

Cole was decent tonight, surprisingly, and probably will play the neutral commentator as JR got in a lot of points tonight. Lawler was all right but still bad, if you get that.

Overall, it was a fun and entertaining RAW and I, as a wrestling fan, was satisfied and had my expectations met.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

:lmao

I legit lol'd.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

wwefrank said:


> Use the quote button! lol
> I asked because you "quoted" someone saying that it was a bad show without really quoting them and just continued writing your own thoughts after it.
> 
> oh sorry amber my bad nah it was good raw wwe feels different and the direction since HHH has come has resulted in some good improvement


lol so he does it again, do you know how to use the "quote" button frank?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao:lmao

I liked Del Rio tonight. Much more than usual and his facial expressions are gold.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

no lol never used it before


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

wwefrank said:


> no lol never used it before


Pretty simple, just click "quote" on my post.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

my biggest complaint on raw was they didn't get Nash in the shot when CM Punk was talking about hhh's balls being in stephanie's purse. Would've added a lot to see Nash grow more and more pissed. 

But I love that he's playing the "if you won't stick up for yourself then I will" kinda guy.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> :lmao


Lol what?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Del Rio may have some of the best reactions to situations I have seen in a while. Dude has swag all over.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

wwefrank said:


> no lol never used it before


Can you start?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

When cena said “Tired of making the average look awesome.”

Was he talking about Miz?

What the fuck was that shit about


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

kokepepsi said:


> When cena said “Tired of making the average look awesome.”
> 
> Was he talking about Miz?
> 
> What the fuck was that shit about


Yeah, I noticed that too. Could be a precursor to something.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

knew that ending to Raw was coming. I gotta see how this feud with Nash and HHH will turn out before i judge the way the storylines are going what i will jidge is how the hell can Cena and then HHH actually believe Cena has a rematch for a title. Wasnt the purpose to unify the title in which Cena lost and then Punk lost his title to Del Rio. WHy did Punk need to face Cena for number one contender. Some ppl saying Cena being a hypocrite will quietly lead to a heel turn i think ur wrong wwe just thinks most of the fans are stupid and will accept about anything so they do whatever they want to get Cena to that title. Stuck on rerun for sure


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

how does it work do i just click the quote button or what do i do


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

wwefrank said:


> how does it work do i just click the quote button or what do i do


Click the quote button and just reply underneath it.

Like how I'm doing it.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Yeah, I noticed that too. Could be a precursor to something.



Oh just noticed that miz also shot back.
During his promo he said " I beat cena 123 at wrestle mania 27, I guess that's about average right" and then did his taunt.

So legit heat or they are gonna feud again.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Winning™ said:


> Yeah, I noticed that too. Could be a precursor to something.


It was a shot at miz, pretty hilarious.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

If anyone was there live, could you at least tell me if it's true or not. I swear i heard benoit chants during the crossface


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> Click the quote button and just reply underneath it.
> 
> Like how I'm doing it.


kk thanks winning bro ill do it like that then and amber ill do that also


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

SoupMan Prime said:


> knew that ending to Raw was coming. I gotta see how this feud with Nash and HHH will turn out before i judge the way the storylines are going what i will judge is how the hell can Cena and then HHH actually believe Cena has a rematch for a title. Wasn't the purpose to unify the title in which Cena lost and then Punk lost his title to Del Rio. Why did Punk need to face Cena for number one contender. Some ppl saying Cena being a hypocrite will quietly lead to a heel turn i think ur wrong wwe just thinks most of the fans are stupid and will accept about anything so they do whatever they want to get Cena to that title. Stuck on rerun for sure


Hahha funny thing you would ask here. So far every little thing like that adds to CM Punks credibility since he pin pointed that he gets that opportunity after opportunity just by snapping fingers and no reasons. Hhahaha it's just so obvious that they are trolling fans to believe that Cena is heel in disguise but he just portrays this face persona. 

Well if you are to believe in CM Punk that is. It's not like Cm punk looses credibility. With each time they want to bring him down with either Cena or HHH or Nash Cm Punk gains more and more credibility. 

It's not like kids and women can be smart. 

I mean kids cheer for superman figure(pretty much what they are suppose to do) while women cheer for hot men. That's painfully obvious.


----------



## Son Of Muta (May 24, 2011)

I didn't notice that whole Miz/Cena thing during their promos... nice


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

So anyone notice that Punk is taking Flying Elbow from Savage now? 

LOL at Vince being ok with it.

And did anyone notice when Nash said he is not "putting him over". 

And they said everyone else broke kayfabe. LOL that's sucha insidish term.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

that "putting him over" line I thought was inappropriate.
Blatantly stating that matches are predetermined is not good for business.
Then again it was sort of subtle and pretty sure a lot of people missed it.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Could not believe people might have missed the "kayfabe breaking" of the weak. 

But so far that one was pretty much worse than Cena talking heel personas in joke mode. He was really serious. That one was not good I agree with you. 

Know your role Kevin Nash....that is all that is to it.


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> that "putting him over" line I thought was inappropriate.
> Blatantly stating that matches are predetermined is not good for business.
> Then again it was sort of subtle and pretty sure a lot of people missed it.


Agreed, but you can't blame Nash, the promo was obviously scripted. They're not letting him shoot.


----------



## Punk_Austin_Rock (Aug 16, 2011)

theres a CM Punk - Kevin Nash Feud these days, i'm loving it.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Nuglet McJunior said:


> Agreed, but you can't blame Nash, the promo was obviously scripted. They're not letting him shoot.


Who knows he might be able to improvise something.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The "putting over" line reminds me of something out of Russo WCW. Completely unneeded.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL Truth, and Miz WAS FRIGGIN ACE :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

I am glad they booked Del Rio to be pissed off, Cena interrupting Del Rio last week being all pissed off. But look how Cena won his match against a distracted CM punk. fpalm


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

ADR assaulting Cena to end Raw just sucked. Personally, I would have liked Cena to go over Punk with some other possible interference, possibly JL, so he doesn't look too weak and then end Raw with Trips "visiting" the hospital Nash was said to be at, but he instead gets ambushed by Nash and Hall. Kind of an Outsiders reunion to overtake Trips with the help of JL. Kind of like a reformation of the nWo. I don't know, but it would have been better than the crap we got. It'll be interesting to see what goes down next week though with Nash and JL possibly trying to overtake HHH.

Truth and Miz stole the show though.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Scorpion said:


> ADR assaulting Cena to end Raw just sucked. Personally, I would have liked Cena to go over Punk with some other possible interference, possibly JL, so he doesn't look too weak and then end Raw with Trips "visiting" the hospital Nash was said to be at, but he instead gets ambushed by Nash and Hall. Kind of an Outsiders reunion to overtake Trips with the help of JL. Kind of like a reformation of the nWo. I don't know, but it would have been better than the crap we got. It'll be interesting to see what goes down next week though with Nash and JL possibly trying to overtake HHH.
> 
> *Truth and Miz stole the show though.*


Agreed, I was reading your post and trying to figure who the hell is JL, and then, yeah John Laurinaitis. But seriously, your idea is out of reach. But after laughing at everyone who brought up Nash returning, I think anything is possible. I just like the fact that they are booking Del Rio very well when it comes to heel cred.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I thought RAW was actually pretty good. Lots of fun moments and the crowd was electric. Got to love Canadian crowds.

-Opening segment was good. I don't think "Captain 3rd Wheel" Alberto Del Rio felt out of place in the segment at all. I just think that Punk and Cena's feud shouldn't be over yet. However the case, all guys had legitimate reasons for chasing after the title.

-Morrison and Del Rio had a decent match too. Got to appreciate that Del Rio can wrestle and that is why he deserves to main event. I like the guy and thinks he can have an entertaining reign. Also, I wonder if him doing his submission to everyone he beats after the match is supposed to help get him more heat. The fans need to hate him more.

-Eve with the win over Nikkie Bella. It was ok.

-Swagger vs Riley. The match was ok and I still don't see much improvement from Riley. At least he didn't have to "sandbag" this time. With Riley getting the roll-up win, I'm sure they're gonna have another rematch. Is Dolph Ziggler going to turn face though? I don't mind so Vickie can go manage Swagger. 

-I swear, this Punk feud with Triple H/Nash/Stephanie is really making Punk look like a face and the others are heel. The fans are behind Punk and I just can't help but think that's what this angle is going. Did I hear Nash say "I'm not gonna put him over?" Wow.

-Congrats to the new Tag Team Champs Kofi Kingston and Evan Bourne. At least the crowd responds to them and they will add spice to the tag team division. Also, they now get to appear on Smackdown which is even better. I like this move.

-Miz and R Truth's partnership is interesting. I'm liking this too as they fired up the crowd big time. Got to love them ripping on the fans WHAT chant. They both brought up great points as they are overlooked because of the other big angle going on and it's true. The Miz has fallen down big time since his feud with Cena. I also loved Truth's freestyle rapping to his song once the promo ended too. Haha...Excellent job by both guys.

-Cena and Punk had another great match. These two have great chemistry together and I don't mind seeing them main event more matches together. I think they could be the equivalent to Austin/Rock unlike when the WWE was forcing us with Cena/Orton to become the equivalent to those two legends. Anyways, Cena got to win and now his feud with Del Rio starts. Those expecting for Punk to win were hoping for too much as he's feuding with Nash so it makes sense. Good episode of RAW.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Just reading back.... alot of people prefer vickie over kelly kelly :lmao. thats kinda sad i think.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

How was the crowd tonight on TV? I was there live, so I couldn't really judge how it came out on TV. 

If you guys want a detailed live report, I just wrote one up. Feel free to read it if you want.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/569863-live-notes-raw-superstars-edmonton-spoilers.html



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> :lmao


That was fucking hilarious. Everybody in the arena legit lol'd hard. CM Punk is just mothafucking gold :lmao


----------



## Zedders (Dec 15, 2006)

The Miz and Truth segment was one of the best promos of the year. It was amazing. R-Truth is simply incredible.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Zedders said:


> The Miz and Truth segment was one of the best promos of the year. It was amazing. R-Truth is simply incredible.


*Agreed. That promo is my favorite of the year so far...bar none. I absolutely loved everything about it. 

That promo made the show worth watching for me. I was a little let down by nothing else being epic on the show but that's my own fault for building my own expectations up for it. 

Decent show over all.*


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Miz and Truth beat up Santino on his way to the ring, then cut a terrible promo about their being a conspiracy in WWE and that HHH, Stephanie, Nash, Cena and Punk are somehow all in it together, even though that makes no sense. Then Truth starts with a gay rap dissing the fans.


Translation : I don't give a shit about R-Truth or anything he does. I'm just going to bash him 'cause I can. I'm Pyro, after all. That's what I do. 



Does that about cover it? 




Seriously, man...Go watch ROH or something. That segment with Miz/Truth was *THE* Best Part of the Show. 

And at first when, at the end, Truth started Rapping again I was like "WTF? I thought you weren't going to rap anymore for these little jimmies, truth?" and then I heard the lyrics and it was, in the words of Booker T, "on like donkey kong"(whatever that means...lol) 

"You Suck, You Suck, annnd that's what's up.." :lmao



Basically, THAT was the Segment of the Night and quite frankly, I'm more excited for RAW now than I've ever been 'cause of the formation of this "Awesome Truth" tag-team(Is it a Tag-team? Or just an alliance?) and can't wait to see what these two do in the coming weeks.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> ASS! Attitude era is back!


Been away for awhile?


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *Agreed. That promo is my favorite of the year so far...bar none. I absolutely loved everything about it.
> 
> That promo made the show worth watching for me. I was a little let down by nothing else being epic on the show but that's my own fault for building my own expectations up for it.
> 
> Decent show over all.*


Most of it agreed. Nothing else being epic? How about the two awesome matches in Del Rio/Morrison and Cena/Punk (this especially)? Those were nothing short of epic. Anyways, that Truth/Miz promo was absolute gold. Amazing crowd reaction, legit material, and some good amount of hilarity. I just loved it. Very good RAW, I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

glenwo2 said:


> *Translation : I don't give a shit about R-Truth or anything he does. I'm just going to bash him 'cause I can. I'm Pyro, after all. That's what I do. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:lmao


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Good that Kofi & Bourne are TTC. Looking forward to the rebuilding of the TT division.

Great promo by Miz & Truth. Also good seeing all those ADR signs at the front rows and him owning Cena at the end .


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Awesome Raw. That Truth/Miz promo was so very entertaining. I have no idea if the angle will go anywhere, but if they cut promos that are as hilarious as that every week, I don't care. Miz and Truth had the crowd eating out of their hand. 

ADR was the star this week though. It's been 2 weeks and he already looks legit and like he belongs in the main event. His facial expressions are incredible and he's just so convincing as his character.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

i was so happy when nash turned up to screw punk i was marking out. i'm glad punk didn't win so now it'll be a triple threat match i hope alberto wins tbo

miz and truth = must see

Swagger being on raw is great to say the least

yeah im pretty happy right now


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Raw was highly enjoyable but as usual, I come on here and find people complaining because they have nothing better to do. 

The opening promo was......alright? I don't know. There were a lot of awkward pauses, Punk in particular seemed like he had no idea what to say one or two times and then Trips called himself the CEOO lol. I guess I can forgive them because it wasn't really that important and they all got their points across in the end. I didn't like Punk calling out Santa though. I mean FFS Punk! Anybody, especially an adult, who ruins Santa and Christmas for kids is a dick pure and simple and that was completely unnecessary. Cena/Punk for the main event should be a great match.

Morrison gets fed to ADR and I'm fine with that. Now that they have finally given ADR something to talk about other than destiny he's starting to gel. He got great heat and didn't seem out of place in the ring with Punk and Cena at all. 

I'm just going to skip ahead to the segment of the night imo and that was obviously HHH/Nash/Punk. Fuck, there are just so many layers to this thing it's unreal. We have the history between HHH and Nash, the confrontations between Punk/Nash and Punk/HHH, we have THE TEXT MESSAGE OF DOOM and then we have Stephanie name dropping and all the speculation surrounding Laurinits and even Vince. It's just wonderful and I am legit glued to the screen anytime one of them is on. 

So now we see the cracks starting to appear in the Nash and HHH relationship and this really highlights the fact that Trips hands are tied. We all know he wants to smack Punk but he can't do it and that segment with Punk getting in his face and then Trips getting back in his face was intense as hell. I'm saying it now, Punk is going to do something that will push Trips over the line and when that happens I just know we are going to get a fucking EPIC brawl between the two. I'm salivating at the thought and I want them to keep building it and building it, for months even so that we are all dearly dying for them to throw bombs until it finally happens and everybody loses their shit lol.

I have to say though that while Trips is the authority figure and while Punk is insanely over right now, anytime Trips has threatened to beat Punk the fans have popped hard for it. Punk is a rebel but he isn't particularly a likable one the way Austin was if you know what I mean. So far Trips has done nothing to Punk yet he insists of taking shots at his wife etc. If they keep playing the innocent card with Trips here I don't think the heel/face situation will be as clear cut as we think because I very much believe that a lot of folks will be cheering for the Game.

I could talk about this thing all day but I'll stop myself here lol. The main event was great. Cena and Punk just click and it's wonderful to watch. We all knew somebody was getting screwed and the whole Nash getting hurt stuff leads me to believe that Nash and Johnny Ace are in cahoots. Nash because he doesn't like Punk and wants to help his friend and Ace because he wants the power. Holy fucking shit are we in for another epic confrontation next week with HHH/Punk/Nash/Ace and possibly even the hypocritical John Cena who did the exact same thing he accused ADR of doing last week. That's for a different thread all together lol. 

So, Raw was great, the main angle just gets better and better every week and I'm not as meh about Cena/ADR as I thought I was going to be. Roll on next Monday imo.

EDIT - Whoops! I forgot to add that the Miz/Truth promo was just gold. Talk about having the crowd in the palm of your hand lol. Wonderful stuff from them and I'm looking forward to seeing where it goes. Trips just has his hands full from all corners it seems - Punk is on his case, Nash is now on his case, Johnny Ace wants his job, his wife is possibly scheming behind his back and now Miz/Truth have vowed to take him down too! It's brilliant.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

i love how del rio was so aggressive tonight he really showed cena and morrison who's the champ and why i can't believe reys out for months though that sucks


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Was Punk given a script for the first promo? It didn't seem like it, and it came off badly. And lol he just ruined many children's christmas'.

It was a good RAW apart from that. I have no idea where they're going with this Nash/Punk/HHH etc storyline.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

optikk sucks said:


> Was Punk given a script for the first promo? It didn't seem like it, and it came off badly. And lol he just ruined many children's christmas'.
> 
> It was a good RAW apart from that. I have no idea where they're going with this Nash/Punk/HHH etc storyline.


I don't know what was up with Punk in that first promo but he was clearly struggling for something to say in some parts. And then there were a few awkward pauses and such with Cena and Trips being a little off too. The whole thing was just weird.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> I don't know what was up with Punk in that first promo but he was clearly struggling for something to say in some parts. And then there were a few awkward pauses and such with Cena and Trips being a little off too. The whole thing was just weird.


True, but Punk's pauses were more notable. I'm guessing that no script was written as some kind of experiment.

and lol hhh the ceoo


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I heart this Raw.

-Candidate for Promo of the Year with Truth and Miz. _Hilarious_.

-Two TV matches that are *** (Morrison/Del Rio) and ***3/4 (Punk/Cena), respectively. 

-Advancement but not ADD booking in the main overriding arc. The opening promo was a bit shaky, no doubt, but I enjoyed it all the same. Punk's pauses were weird. *Starbuck*'s right, though, they need to slow-burn this thing to the point where the physicality between them makes people's clothes catch fire. I'm sincerely wondering if the match truly can be stalled all the way to Wrestlemania; they're going to have to be creative in order to make it happen, I fear. Unless they have some more good twists in store for us. The Triple H/Nash dynamic was well-explored, too. Great development of the Laurinaitis character as well!

-Getting the tag straps off those two lifeless bowls of nothing, Otunga and McGillicutty. Bourne and Kofi deserve those just for being the opposite of those chumps: guys who paid their dues and got over primarily on their own and have busted their asses. Not being from the right family tree or screwing J-Hud.

More Raws from Canada, please.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Raw was highly enjoyable but as usual, I come on here and find people complaining because they have nothing better to do.
> 
> The opening promo was......alright? I don't know. There were a lot of awkward pauses, Punk in particular seemed like he had no idea what to say one or two times and then Trips called himself the CEOO lol. I guess I can forgive them because it wasn't really that important and they all got their points across in the end. I didn't like Punk calling out Santa though. I mean FFS Punk! Anybody, especially an adult, who ruins Santa and Christmas for kids is a dick pure and simple and that was completely unnecessary. Cena/Punk for the main event should be a great match.
> 
> ...


i agree with everything you said starbuck and think wwe is great now just loving it the last 2 months it sucks that some people cant see what we see and how the direction is improving


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

*R Truth made me login...*

Damn he's damn funny, starting from his attire ... little jimmy proof lol.

"Don't start to what me."
"You guys are gonna drive me mad." --- as if he's not already mad.
"You'all sounds like a bunch of animals."
"Any spiders come our paths.. we're gonna squash it" --- Both Miz and Truth stomps.

"You suck.. You suck.. You suck... " --- Whahahhahaha. Canadians gots pwn by them.

And all the conspiracies... Nice to see him spreading the conspiracy and stirring shit lol.

Miz + Truth = Reaction! Ratings!

I'm not sure if WWE gonna look into the conspiracy soon.... but since the both of them say they're gonna take whatever opportunity comes their way. They should start looking at the fresh tag team titles right now!!! And that's wassup!



The rest of the show is fine. Can't ask for more.

Ending isn't too bad, that means more drama next week.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

So, HHH said that Cena/Punk was to determine who gets to use their rematch "first." If they don't make it a triple threat, Punk may still have a title shot somewhere down the line.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

He's wrong...fans don't like Stephanie McMahon. They don't want to cheer for her at all. Anyone who sides with her is always liable to get turned on.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

the bad:

- 25 mins of wrestling with commercials in the middle.
- HHH/nash getting 75% of tv time while guys like ziggler, swagger and riley have to "sell" their feud in 3 mins.
- cena back on the main event. :cuss:
- cm punk feuding with a 52 years old man. 
- main event with russo finish.

the good:

- new tag champs!
- cm punk
- miz/truth promo


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

joeisgonnakillyou said:


> the bad:
> 
> - 25 mins of wrestling with commercials in the middle.
> - HHH/nash getting 75% of tv time while guys like ziggler, swagger and riley have to "sell" their feud in 3 mins.
> ...



bit harsh there man cm punk match with cena was great and alberto vs cena could be great


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Raw was highly enjoyable but as usual, I come on here and find people complaining because they have nothing better to do.
> 
> The opening promo was......alright? I don't know. There were a lot of awkward pauses, Punk in particular seemed like he had no idea what to say one or two times and* then Trips called himself the CEOO lol*.


They've been saying that for weeks! You know, the first time I heard that I assumed it was a mistake, but HHH and Punk have both said CEOO instead of CEO every single time and nobody else has said anything about it, so I figured it was something I hadn't heard of. But apparently it stands for "Chief Officer of Overseas Affairs" and... that makes no sense for HHH's position. I can't believe they've been saying it wrong for a month now and nobody has corrected them.

I wouldn't say the Miz and Truth promo was a 'Promo of the Year Candidate': imo the Punk conspiracy promos completely blows it out of the water. But it was still damn hilarious and much better than the first promo of the night last night. Everyone seemed a little... off, including Punk. And was Cena's comeback to Punk's comment about Cena owning a lot of cars really "I can tell you the name of that (ADR's) car"? I don't get it, wouldn't that sort of prove Punk's point at the most, but yet it was still a pretty 'out of nowhere' thing to say.

Punk/Cena was a great tv match, although possibly the weakest match they've had (but that isn't saying much). And we have tag champs that don't completely suck now. There was a ridiculous amount of commercial breaks, but this is nothing new now.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Truth and Miz promo was hilarious just re-watched it again.

:lmao


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

dan_marino said:


> They've been saying that for weeks! You know, the first time I heard that I assumed it was a mistake, but HHH and Punk have both said CEOO instead of CEO every single time and nobody else has said anything about it, so I figured it was something I hadn't heard of. But apparently it stands for "Chief Officer of Overseas Affairs" and... that makes no sense for HHH's position. I can't believe they've been saying it wrong for a month now and nobody has corrected them.


He's the COO, which stands for Chief Operating Officer. It's a real position in large companies. It basically means you are in control of the daily operational side of the business and report to the CEO. They obviously didn't want to call HHH the CEO considering some investors might've been confused and thought that a wrestler was legitimately running the company.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Really enjoyed RAW.

The opening promo was alright. It could have been better and it went over too many issues is such a short space of time but it was fine for what it was. It set up the next match and the main event.

Morrison/Del Rio was a great match. Both worked really well together. The crowd got very into the match as it went on too which was nice to see, some of the spots were great, the crowd were into the near falls too. The match didn't bury Morrison, and it won't have harmed him much (more more than he's already been harmed anyways) becasue it was very back and forth, either guy could have won and he didn't look weak at all. Wouldnt mind seeing a few more of these matches.

Loved the Nash/Punk/HHH segment. The mic work was great, the interaction with all three guys was great and I love the cracks beginning to show in the Nash/JHHH relationship. CM Punk is playing the Austin type character very well so far, and I really want to see Punk/HHH at some point (hopefully Wrestlemania).

I have no clue why but the tag titles swap kinda got me a little excited. The crowd were excited to see the titles change hands and it made me hopeful for the future of the division. We could get some great matches with the current champions, they just need to stick with it and bring up a few more legit tag teams for them to feud with.

Main event was another really good match. Punk and Cena always work well together. The Nash walk in was well done too and gave Punk an out for losing to Cena. Im not much interested in John whatever his names role in all this as I think he's a tad shit but the car accident stuff is intriguing and I look forward to seeing where they go with it next week. Del Rio's attack on Cena was really well done too, and I'm starting to warm to him.

Not sure where they will go with the Miz/Truth thing, maybe the tag titles? But the conspiracy angle is looking to be pretty good too and their promo made me laugh. Overall, a lot to be excited about and a really good show.


----------



## wwefrank (Apr 23, 2011)

it really good to see most people loved this raw as much as i did it was a great wwe show and i am loving the direction and hope it continues


----------



## WOOLCOCK (Jun 24, 2011)

Good to see Bourne and Kofi as champs, should make for some good STF tags with them being able to dominate heels early on with their speed, have Bourne play the Ricky Morton FIP segment and have Kofi be the hot tag. Very interested in them doing a program against Miz & Truth, especially if they tie it in to Miz & Truth wanting the belts to go to Smackdown and go after HHH and the Conspiracy everywhere they can. If they added Christian to this group and had them defending the belts under Freebird rules we could get some great matches and a fresh momentum for the tag division, especially if Miz & Truth go after the belts with a story behind it.

Cena vs Del Rio has no complaints from me. Its obvious they're trying to get as much out of Cena as possible before he leaves this angle for the Rock match and so naturally Punk is having to play fiddle with getting to the bottom of the conspiracy and shenanigans by the people in power. Punk being screwed twice by Nash now all but confirms to me he will be the main player in the angle opposite HHH and a heel champ and that we won't be seeing him jobbed out and treated as fodder. All of the momentum is on Punk's side (war against Vince and the establishment and now HHH/Steph/Ace/Nash) and Cena really is only around because its the title. They're making Punk's role in this more personal and not solely about the WWE belt and if they can stretch it through to Mania we should be in for some great TV.

Del Rio is being booked nicely so far as champ. 3 clean wins in the space of 1 week is great booking in making him look main event level whilst keeping Bryan and Morrison credible and it'll be interesting to see if they have him get past Cena and use him further in the Punk storyline as the corporate champion. Given Cena will never tap unless they use some weapon to kayfabe weaken his arm I'd like to see Del Rio outsmart Cena either by grabbing the ropes or stealing a pin from out of nowhere. If they're going to protect Cena you may as well go the route that also puts Del Rio over as an intelligent heel.

WWE is slowly starting to become very interesting again now. Multiple angles going on and if they can develop Bryan vs Barret, Bourne/Kofi vs Miz/Truth, Cena vs Del Rio, Orton vs Henry, Rhodes vs Gabriel or someone, Ziggler vs Swagger vs Riley as well as the divas title we could be in for another good PPV at NOC. Especially with them having 1 month of build to work with, hopefully we get matches advertised this coming Smackdown and next week rather than announcing matches closer to the date.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

rcc said:


> He's the COO, which stands for Chief Operating Officer. It's a real position in large companies. It basically means you are in control of the daily operational side of the business and report to the CEO. They obviously didn't want to call HHH the CEO considering some investors might've been confused and thought that a wrestler was legitimately running the company.


Ah... right, that's what they've been saying. I couldn't help but think of CEO every time someone said that. Thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

I loved the Just For Men ad spot, only to be followed by the Nash/HHH segment. And kudos to Punk for making his own little mention of the ad spot in confronting Nash during the same segment. :lmao


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Promo of the year ?

LOL, not a chance, 


I agree with most of what pyro said.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Garty said:


> I loved the Just For Men ad spot, only to be followed by the Nash/HHH segment. And kudos to Punk for making his own little mention of the ad spot in confronting Nash during the same segment. :lmao





^ I think I now understand why Punk mentioned Just For Men because THAT'S WHAT WAS BEING ADVERTISED!! LOL!!


Shameless plug within an angle again. Last week it was Subway. This week, it's Just for Men.

Next week.....TROJANS!! Just kidding....maybe. 








Cliffy Byro said:


> Promo of the year ?
> 
> LOL, not a chance,
> 
> ...



A Pyro disciple??? 

Now I've seen everything.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

THAT WAS SO AWESOME.That was such a great episode I can't even get over it.

Logic prevails in the opening section, which was a big plus. 
Cena: I want to cash in my rematch
Me: But you don't get a rematch!
Punk: Your rematch doesn't exist, I want to cash in my rematch
Me: I swear you don't even 'cash in' rematches though...
HHH: This is not MiTB, you don't get to 'cash in' rematches. That's what I decide

I am actually really interested in what happens with Vickie Guerrero, and I say that with no shame. 

Miz and R-Truth was quite mind blowing. I love how this ties up like a good novel: *Truth was right all along.* He was dismissed as this crazy man, but now with Miz you can see they actually have a point! Who goes from main eventing 'Mania to talking trash about Jared the Subway guy?

Triple H got got, nuff said.

Oh and one of the best happenings that night: NEW TAG TEAM CHAMPIONS! I found it hilarious that King openly said on commentary that Otungacutty have no personality and are pretty much shit champions. It was also great to see Bourne and Kingston celebrate with the titles like they actually meant something, Bourne straight up looked like he just won the world title. And on commentary how they were saying 'what this could mean for the tag team division', I found that exciting because as of now we don't really have a tag division and this could mean things are changing.

Oh and Ryder. lol.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

What did you people think of Cena doing Benoit's crossface in his hometown? Maybe WWE are finally letting some of the references get out there now.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Great RAW, WWE's getting better by the week. They're doing a really good job. Punk/Cena was a great match again, Morrison/Del Rio was good too and the whole Punk/HHH/Nash/Stephanie/Lauranitis angle is being done brilliantly, there are a hell of a lot of twists and turns. If this finishes with Punk/HHH at Wrestlemania, it may well be the best written wrestling storyline ever.

The Miz/Truth promo was hillarious too and we got new Tag Champions. It seems like they're trying to create a few storylines for the midcarders again, what with the Swagger/Ziggler/Vickie stuff and that is only a good thing.


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

I seem to be the only one who can't stand Truth at all. I find him annoying as hell. Nevertheless, the Conspiracy angle has good potential.

It always bothers me when a guy is poised to win a match and stops everything to move towards the ramp-side of the ring to hear/see what a guy 100 feet away from him is saying/doing. Why not hit your finisher, win the match, and then take a looksy? It doesn't make sense, kayfabe-wise. Punk is too cerebral to be such a dummy and turn his back on Cena in that situation, especially one that shouldn't have been so distracting. It's not as if the Hulkster emerged from behind the curtain playing a tuba in his underwear. It's just Kevin Nash, stumbling back to continue rambling like a drunk asshole you kick out of your house at a party who proceeds to bust back through the door ten minutes later yelling about some perceived slight no one else gives a shit about.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

CC91 said:


> What did you people think of Cena doing Benoit's crossface in his hometown? Maybe WWE are finally letting some of the references get out there now.


They were in Edmonton. Benoit comes from Calgary. 

That being said, it's not the first time we've seen a crossface. The flying headbutt is legit in Christian's moveset. I think they're taking a 'it's nothing you've not seen before' approach, and it's working/


----------



## marv3dk (Apr 3, 2011)

I thought it was a great raw:
Miz/Truth was awesome, so awesome that it made me start liking r-truth which I thought a few months ago would be impossible, shows how much he has improved by turning heel.

New Tag Champions that you can actually care about, Finally no more OtungaCutty hope they will be kept away from Raw fo a while.

Swagger being on Raw was great (I'm a fan of his) and hopefully he ends up with Vicky as his manager, since that might start a push.

Advancement in the Punk vs. Establishment without doing to much. Punk/Nash/HHH promo was good even though for the second week in a row the What! chants really bothered Nash.

Not leaving the WWE champion Alberto Del Rio looking weak, doing things that will give him heat, which right now is my knock against him being champion.

All in all I enjoyed Raw and hopefully this is the beginning of doing something with the entire card instead of just random face vs. heel matches.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Moustache said:


> *I seem to be the only one who can't stand Truth at all. I find him annoying as hell. Nevertheless, the Conspiracy angle has good potential.*
> 
> It always bothers me when a guy is poised to win a match and stops everything to move towards the ramp-side of the ring to hear/see what a guy 100 feet away from him is saying/doing. Why not hit your finisher, win the match, and then take a looksy? It doesn't make sense, kayfabe-wise. Punk is too cerebral to be such a dummy and turn his back on Cena in that situation, especially one that shouldn't have been so distracting. It's not as if the Hulkster emerged from behind the curtain playing a tuba in his underwear. It's just Kevin Nash, stumbling back to continue rambling like a drunk asshole you kick out of your house at a party who proceeds to bust back through the door ten minutes later yelling about some perceived slight no one else gives a shit about.


No, I agree. I have never been an R-Truth fan and the fact that he was in the main event for a WWE Championship match is unbelievable, just as him holding the U.S. Title.

The good thing though is that he's now teamed with The Miz and does have better promos since turning heel.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

i thought RAW overall was quality some good segments and good matches


----------



## DahStoryTella (Aug 25, 2008)

I was surprised to hear Lawler being so direct in his bias for John Cena. I've seen people on this board claim that Lawler is indeed a bit biased towards Cena, but I never really noticed it until now.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow Raw was...boring. looks like the guy behind the text is actually Laurantis and if thats the case I am officially done with this storyline. Its getting boring.


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

charmed1 said:


> Wow Raw was...boring. looks like the guy behind the text is actually Laurantis and if thats the case I am officially done with this storyline. Its getting boring.


That short attention span ain't doing you any favours.


----------



## the_enforcer4 (Jan 7, 2010)

I thought Raw was one of the best I've watched in a while. Really like how the Nash angle is coming together. Im not Nash's biggest fan in the world but I gotta admit his return tuned me back into Raw. Bringing back some older fans is what it was designed to do Im sure and it worked for me anyway. Punk is awesome on the mic, best I've heard in a long time. I wish I would have watched more of his stuff over the last few months leading up to Summerslam. 

I thought the Nash car wreck swerve was great. At first I was turned off because I thought we were going to be fed another unbelivable BS angle where someone gets hurt in some crazy made up story but the swerve at the end was great. Plus its an angle that keeps you guessing and tuning in.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

charmed1 said:


> Wow Raw was...boring. looks like the guy behind the text is actually Laurantis and if thats the case I am officially done with this storyline. Its getting boring.


You should be used to "boring" storylines, considering you miss WCW. Only thing I miss from WCW is the Cruiserweight Division. 


I mean...It's not exactly mind-blowing or original but it advances the story of HHH/PUNK/NASH/CENA/ADR/LAURENITIS/STEPH.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

CM Punk saying Cena's rematch clause was about as Santa Claus... I would not be happy if I was a parent!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

LuckyCannon>SCSA said:


> CM Punk saying Cena's rematch clause was about as Santa Claus... I would not be happy if I was a parent!


Was about ......WHAT?..as Santa Claus?

You forgot a word, I think.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Decent RAW. 
I still don't like ADR. This guy has is just so fucking boring. Even The Miz was more entertaining. 
I like the SWAGGAH / Ziggler story. Ziggler could turn face in the future and go to the main event. Riley still doesn;t looks like a star. 
Punk/Cena was decent. I don;t like cena as the contender, but it makes sence. 
Bourne&Kofi as the tag champs... Well why would someone care.


----------



## Flyboy78 (Aug 13, 2010)

Cole was seriously a shitload more tolerable last night. Lawler is increasingly becoming old rope and needs cutting.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Raw was a 6/10 for me:

Good:
The shirt throwing.

Del Rios reaction to the shirt throwing

Beth and Natalya looked great.

The Truth/Miz promo was funny but the material was wack and the promo was there to kill time, kudos to both guys for being talented enough to make it work.

Punk was decent tonight aswell.

Swagger and Riley re-enacting the botch doctor bomb.

Oiler chants during the diva match.

Cole being normal.

Bad:

Nash and trips on TV in the year 2011, the bromance acting was terrible aswell.

Nash being involved in a car crash...really ?, is russo writing or was that a dig at matt hardy ?

Kelly Kelly & the bella match.

Vince burying Otunga and Hennig via headset.

Kofi and bourne winning the titles after 2 weeks. Couldn't they chase the titles then win them at NOC ?

Nash getting owned by what chants and stumbling over his words.

The hour long staredown between nash and punk at the end.

The finish to the main event.

the opening promo was messy and lacked chemistry.

Morrison taking stupid neck bumps.

im burnt out on power struggles and conspiracy angles and the nash punk stuff isn't exciting for me.


----------



## Punk_Austin_Rock (Aug 16, 2011)

no, big show is the first to be WWE Champion, World Heavyweight Champion and ECW Champion


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

The Haiti Kid said:


> That short attention span ain't doing you any favours.


 Yeah thats it...everytime someone doesnt like the Punk storyline its short attention span...lol..you fanboys are hilllarious.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Flyboy78 said:


> Cole was seriously a shitload more tolerable last night. Lawler is increasingly becoming old rope and needs cutting.


I noticed this too. Maybe they told him to tone it down because he wasn't nearly as loud and annoying as usual, fit in on the announce table a lot better. It also meant that JR got heard for once and was able to do what he does best. Lawler is now the only terrible one left, they need to get rid of him imo, he brings nothing to the announcing anymore and sounds like he can't be bothered half the time, talks shit the other half.

Him burying Hennig/Otunga and saying that Punk just 'wasnt very good' and Del Rio would find it easier beating him were head scratchers.


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

Moonlight_drive said:


> Decent RAW.
> I still don't like ADR. This guy has is just so fucking boring. Even The Miz was more entertaining.
> I like the SWAGGAH / Ziggler story. Ziggler could turn face in the future and go to the main event. Riley still doesn;t looks like a star.
> Punk/Cena was decent. I don;t like cena as the contender, but it makes sence.
> Bourne&Kofi as the tag champs... Well why would someone care.


Del Rio >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Miz


The highlight of the night was easily the fan throwing back Cena's shirt......twice.:lmao


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> They were in Edmonton. Benoit comes from Calgary.
> 
> That being said, it's not the first time we've seen a crossface. The flying headbutt is legit in Christian's moveset. I think they're taking a 'it's nothing you've not seen before' approach, and it's working/


No he doesn't.

He was born in Montreal but was billed from edmonton.

before being billed from atlanta towards the end of his career.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Wait a minute, Truth/Miz promo promo of the year? :lmao

Come on, it was a really good promo, and that's coming from somebody who isn't a fan of either guy. But the promo was just a fun promo. It did what it had to do, rally up the crowd and kill time. The material was kind of meaningless, even though they delivered really well. It was a great promo, but really, It wasn't even promo of the night. But I guess it boils down to what people believe makes a good promo.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

not promo of the year but easily the most entertaining


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

There are three Punk promos I'd put above it but it was good. Couple Cena ones too.


----------



## Comet (Jun 6, 2011)

I skipped all of it, except for the HHH, Punk, and Nash promo's. WWE is still hard to watch.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Comet said:


> I skipped all of it, except for the HHH, Punk, and Nash promo's. WWE is still hard to watch.


Well that and the Punk/Cena match is really the only thing worth watching, so you didn't miss much.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Comet said:


> I skipped all of it, except for the HHH, Punk, and Nash promo's. WWE is still hard to watch.


I'm with you. _BROTHER_.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

greendayedgehead said:


> They were in Edmonton. Benoit comes from Calgary.
> 
> That being said, it's not the first time we've seen a crossface. The flying headbutt is legit in Christian's moveset. I think they're taking a 'it's nothing you've not seen before' approach, and it's working/


Yeah but he was always billed from Edmonton for some reason


----------



## Blaze11 (Aug 2, 2011)

RAW was ok...skipped most of it


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

[email protected] who skipped most of RAW.

What do you guys watch instead of RAW? Those crappy sitcoms? lol.


----------



## Jacob_07 (Jun 22, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> [email protected] who skipped most of RAW.
> 
> What do you guys watch instead of RAW? Those crappy sitcoms? lol.


Football!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

glenwo2 said:


> Translation : I don't give a shit about R-Truth or anything he does. I'm just going to bash him 'cause I can. I'm Pyro, after all. That's what I do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, actually, it doesn't, because Miz's part in the promo sucked too and I'm a huge fan of him. No excuses, it was a bad promo and they both sucked.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

The crowd loved it and they were both dynamite. Perfect pantomime heel stuff especially Truth's parody of his old song.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

glenwo2 said:


> [email protected] who skipped most of RAW.
> 
> What do you guys watch instead of RAW? Those crappy sitcoms? lol.


Football > most things. Plus with the way netflix has everything now and you can play it on TV, it means there's ALWAYS something to watch. Plus going out always works too.


----------



## Habanos (Apr 8, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No excuses, it was a bad promo and they both sucked.


----------



## Jags (Jul 13, 2011)

Am i the only one that laughed when CM Punk jumped off the top rope at Cena and he shouted "I'm Flying!!" while mid-air?

I swear to god i heard him shout that! most definitely!


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, actually, it doesn't, because Miz's part in the promo sucked too and I'm a huge fan of him. No excuses, it was a bad promo and they both sucked.


lmao what.


----------



## Ted_DiBiaseJR (Aug 5, 2011)

Jags said:


> Am i the only one that laughed when CM Punk jumped off the top rope at Cena and he shouted "I'm Flying!!" while mid-air?
> 
> I swear to god i heard him shout that! most definitely!


I heard that too and it was brilliant!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Habanos said:


>


I'm not wrong. It was a dumb promo that made no sense and wasted air time. I've honestly liked every promo Miz has cut since he changed his character in mid 09, so I'm not being biased. There's just no excuse for this one.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Made a good choice staying off while watching it last night... some people here just can't be happy <_<

Best part of the night... probably Miz/Truth promo though I liked that they are building multiple stories throughout the entire show again. Been waiting for that.


----------



## Ted_DiBiaseJR (Aug 5, 2011)

Iagree it's about time we had more than just two superstars to focus on!


----------



## RVDfan4life (Jan 2, 2011)

YES!! Cena is the number 1 contender! Only problem is Kevin Nash got involved so it'll probably end up being a triple threat match against all three men. Which I won't mind seeing they are all so great together. But knowing TH he's going to make it a Triple Threat match because stupid Kevin Nash got involved and cost Punk the match.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Ted_DiBiaseJR said:


> I heard that too and it was brilliant!!


LOL, i missed that.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Miz/Truth promo was entertaining. Enjoyed the crowd interactions.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The WHAT chants were over the top monday night


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Cycloneon said:


> The WHAT chants were over the top monday night


Yeah they ruined a lot of promos. Even though R-Truth and Miz tried to work with the crowd it still was annoying.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Miz>>>>Del Rio.

matter of fact

TRUTH>>>>Del Rio.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Stephanie McMahon is a fucking cougar and a half.

Those are my thoughts on last night's show.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Stephanie McMahon was not even on the last nights show if you can dig that player.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, actually, it doesn't, because Miz's part in the promo sucked too and I'm a huge fan of him. No excuses, it was a bad promo and they both sucked.


Are you serious bro? Since you like Del Rio, it looks like you appreciate garbage.


----------



## MizPunkRio (Apr 26, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> TRUTH>>>>Del Rio.


Trolling much


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Watching that Punk/Nash/HHH segment again.

HHH/Punk at Mania next year is going to be truly epic.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

MizPunkRio said:


> Trolling much


No...because it's....true?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Anyone still basing ratings as to whether WWE is succeeding or not, when even the ratings aren't that low or bad, is an Attitude Era mark of some level (whether low or high). I'm convinced now.


----------



## Agent Orange (Jun 28, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> They were in Edmonton. Benoit comes from Calgary.
> 
> That being said, it's not the first time we've seen a crossface. The flying headbutt is legit in Christian's moveset. I think they're taking a 'it's nothing you've not seen before' approach, and it's working/


Benoit was born in Montreal but grew up in Edmonton.


----------



## Agent Orange (Jun 28, 2011)

CC91 said:


> Yeah but he was always billed from Edmonton for some reason


Because he grew up here. He graduated from Arch Bishop O' Leary High School in Edmonton.

I remember him being billed from Calgary for a while... for some reason. I guess that a lot of people associated _Canadian Wrestler_ with the Hart Family Dungeon and he ran with it.


----------



## vanmunde (Dec 11, 2008)

glenwo2 said:


> [email protected] who skipped most of RAW.
> 
> What do you guys watch instead of RAW? Those crappy sitcoms? lol.


Also, some people read and have hobbies. What is wrong with skipping RAW or acknowledging that you skipped parts of RAW in order to place whatever comments you have in perspective? It isn't even inherently a condemnation of the program.

I understand reactionary responses to boarders who take an attitude of: RAW is terrible, everybody who likes this crap is a dumb-ass. But a lot of people are too thin-skinned to be on the Internet judging on how personally and extravagantly people excoriate anyone who dares not enjoy a show that they enjoy. 

You need to understand that just because someone disagrees with you doesn't mean you are wrong. And these virulent responses to people who have negative impressions of the show each week come off as really defensive: "That guy didn't like the show that I liked? What am I, a piece of shit?! Does he think he's BETTER than me because he didn't like it!? Well I don't think I'm an idiot so this asshole must just be impossible to please."

No one thinks they are any better or any worse than you because they liked/didn't like a professional wrestling television show, and if they do, then they aren't worth responding to in the first place. This "anyone who is complaining about this show doesn't have anything better to do," stuff is unnecessary.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

MizPunkRio said:


> Trolling much


Its not trolling if its true.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

> -- During the Cena-Punk main event, a loud "Chris Benoit" chant broke out (Edmonton is where Benoit grew up), but it was muted on the Raw broadcast.


...


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

I don't watch all of raw. I came back cause of Rock earlier this year. Now I am on west coast and just watch segments on YouTube Monday late evening. Lol on actually sitting through all of RAW.


----------



## sportzinn (Aug 23, 2011)

Where could I find official version highlights of monday night raw??


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm guessing there's some fanboy anxiety building up that the Punk/Cena angle is "failing" because they should be retaining those viewers since it's on a preseason game.

While I still don't agree, and I know the point of this angle is to exercise patience, 
I have to admit my confidence in it is waning slightly.
Not because of the ratings, but because there's a number of players in it right now that haven't proven to me they're adding something especially necessary to the angle.
I'm speaking particularly about Nash,Johnny Ace and Stephanie.

I've never been the biggest fan of Nash and I'm kinda scoffing at the idea that he's there to "put Punk over", as if it's necessary for Punk to beat this guy to prove anything.
I know it's probably a ploy to separate Cena and Punk for a moment to prolong the angle, but a.) Nash's promo skills as rusty (and were always overrated IMO) and b.) even if he puts Punk over, wouldn't the most you get out of him is a decent match, at best?

Also, I know Johnny Ace is supposed to be a corporate stooge that everyone can easily hate, but he's such a bad actor I just don't care to watch him.
As for Steph, ironically, she's been the least involved in the angle so far, but could possibly be the biggest problem.
I'm sorta hoping that Punk basically calling out Steph as the possible person who sent to text eliminates her as the culprit; because if that's the case and HHH wasn't in on it,
Raw will likely spiral into a McMahon power struggle that will engulf the show and
drag the focus of the show onto HHH and Steph, where it doesn't belong.

Unfortunately, either Steph and Johnny Ace sending the text make the most sense at this point, so without it being one of those two, the storyline becomes even more convoluted.
I almost wish we could just know who sent to text so Nash and Johnny Ace could big out of the picture.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> ...


They did a hell of a job covering it up somehow. I thought that once Cena had that crossface on Punk, the chants would start but I heard nothing all night.





kobra860 said:


> Yeah they ruined a lot of promos. Even though R-Truth and Miz tried to work with the crowd it still was annoying.


Nah. IMO, the "What" chants only worked for the Awesome Truth because they played off of it(and 'cause Truth wants the crowd to "what" him anyway). 


Any other time, though, I agree.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> ...


Weird. I was there and I didn't here anything of the sort. People around me wanted to start one up, but they were scared they were going to get kicked out.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

psx71 said:


> Weird. I was there and I didn't here anything of the sort. People around me wanted to start one up, but they were scared they were going to get kicked out.


From pwtorch.


----------



## Boneduster (Jul 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9hK20scf1k&feature=channel_video_title

Me and "Dashing Brad" take you once again for a ride on our Raw Bus


----------



## sportzinn (Aug 23, 2011)

John Cena scored a WWE Title Match at Night of Champions with a victory over CM Punk


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> -- During the Cena-Punk main event, a loud "Chris Benoit" chant broke out (Edmonton is where Benoit grew up), but it was muted on the Raw broadcast.
> 
> ...


Rightfully so, after the terrible event Benoit lost all of his credibility and logic common sense to still respect him.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Rock316AE said:


> ...


That's a pretty surprising chant from the crowd. I can understand why it was edited out though.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I was thinking whether or not they would chant for him when Cena put the crossface on. As for the "What" chants, I don't care. If you can't deal with the chants, you don't need a microphone in your hand, period.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

good raw! i am 99% sure that i am the best pro wrestler in wwe,except CM Punk-hes good too


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

metr0man said:


> I don't watch all of raw. I came back cause of Rock earlier this year. Now I am on west coast and just watch segments on YouTube Monday late evening. Lol on actually sitting through all of RAW.


Aren't you the cool one.


----------



## Alberto del Rio (Jul 9, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> Miz>>>>Del Rio.
> 
> matter of fact
> 
> TRUTH>>>>Del Rio.












That's the FACT cause 










said so.


----------



## calvins48 (Feb 16, 2011)

Is there a thread for the "EAT SHIT LOGAN" sign from this week's RAW?


----------



## harlemheat (Jun 28, 2011)

and the clock starts ticking before "CM PUNK & STONE COLD" shoot at each other on twitter thread starts...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

My god the fucking what chant is the most grating thing ever:cussin:


----------



## vintage jorts (Aug 9, 2011)

calvins48 said:


> Is there a thread for the "EAT SHIT LOGAN" sign from this week's RAW?


I could have sworn it said 'Eat Shit Hogan' at one point.


----------



## AirTroublein619 (Jul 15, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> My god the fucking what chant is the most grating thing ever:cussin:


I agree although it's hilarious when Truth gets really mad at the whats. Even more when the Miz got mad.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

The Miz along with R-Truth segments are awful, and I am actually surprised at how many people are enjoying it. Its a damn for The Miz whom I felt was going to ask for his papers, and his release so he can go to a real wrestling show like Smackdown where he made his first debut. From there feud with Orton, or possibly a "face" Sheamus.

Hell, at best R-Truth belongs in a tag team. His character right now is so bad it's impossible to describe it. His mic work is so off, and makes no sense at all. It's as if he is just trying to hard, and doesn't know which way to go with it. Makes him sound like he has a low IQ as well. Honestly, I have always felt as though he would make for a great mgr for someone like Big Zeke Jackson.

John Morrison is boring, and Del Rio should have stayed on Smackdown in the mid card division. I can't see how anyone feels as though Morrison is worth any television time at all. He belongs to TNA. Del Rio just wasn't ready for the big time yet, and I feel like his character has been cheapened now. 

Punk, and Nash was ok, but we can't do this shit every week. We may as well ask the NWO to come out, someone job to Goldberg, Austin stun three people then drink some beers, and then have CM Punk shoot on all of them as well. Both Nash, and Punk are solid, but like Nash has said in the past, "Keep it short, and sweet". Get this over with, and stop leading on like they did with the GM, and the "Big Picture" with The Nexus. Punk needs a top name heel talent if Cena isn't going to be next. Currently I don't see one outside of The Miz. Who doesn't fit in this story at all, unless Nash using the word "Really" weeks ago was a hint.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Here's a clip from when RAW went off the air.






Gold. The man is over as fuck.

Marked for the return of the snow angels.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Dude is reaching the apex of his career right now. Only in a span of two months. Awesome.

That rodeo skit was LOL worthy.


----------



## X pac (Aug 27, 2011)

What?


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Here's a clip from when RAW went off the air.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahah did you hear some kid crying when John Got beat up?

"No Cena buhahahaha" :lmao. Gosh that was some funny stuff.

Haha Can't wait for CM bars though.


----------

